#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] OS 死徒

## kl122002

上一章: http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/54...8B-3-22-9-2012
OS Die Gemeinschaft von Todesfall 1
死徒 1

『似乎真的進入白熱化呢。 我們要開始用廠景呢。』 
站在影城的外其中一座片廠, 波特如常地脫下他的太陽眼鏡地說, 
『我可以感覺到新電影的氣味了。』 
『你太誇長了。』 犬星腰旁的庫多理笑道, 一邊按摩頭上的小紅瘤, 『那頭銀狐的一拳真是呢...』
『誰叫你一口氣偷食了兩件芝士批。』 波特擠出鬼臉。
『不是說了另一件是由小洛請食的嗎？』 庫多理繼續抗議。

『我說了就是！』 
銀狐哥福的聲音從後如火一樣噴出, 將庫多理嚇得躲在波特身側。 哥福沒有特別花精神在那小白狼身上, 他對波特說, 
『其他人都準備好了, 你也換上黑袍準備吧。 記著, 你在鏡前只是一個演員, 身上的什麼黑魔法除了那個在扯你褲邊的白狼之外, 一律不可使用。』
『我明白, 我也記住了。』 波特輕聲道。 
『很好, 進去吧。』 

哥福一伙人從旁邊的小門進入面前巨大, 擁有麵包屋頂的片廠。 裡面是一片由地面至天空都是一片藍的超巨型空間。 庫多理由頭望向尾, 再由尾望回, 上至下, 下至上, 對這片什麼都沒有的地方感到莫名奇妙。 
『這...就是廠景？』 庫多理問。 
『是藍屏。 』 波特目光很快就由忙碌的工作員工裡找回哥福, 並壓低聲音追問, 『我們不是應用立體影象嗎？』
『因為要加強魔法的效果, 我們要用電腦代替。』 哥福說。 
『那個...不是會失真了嗎？』 波特問。 
『不怕, 後期制作裡可以補救。』 

在此波特沒有再說什麼。 庫多理也發現之前一直在週邊出入的巫師小隊在今天失去了蹤影, 名字也沒出現在排在牆上的製作員工名單上。 其他的員工似乎還未有任何出入, 也正在為自己的事忙著。 等等, 怎麼好像錄音師的工具箱比之前單薄？ 燈光師現在只躲在樓上的控制室, 他的助理呢？

『開始拍攝, 大家就位。』 升降台上的哥福叫道。 

庫多理看著還是一片藍的空間還是感得一片呆氣。 鏡頭和上方的燈光正對準他和波特。
『看！ 你把我們送到迷幻森林了！ 不是說過你不要碰桌面上的水晶陣嗎！』
『迷幻...。森林？』庫多理瞪大了雙眼。 莫說迷幻, 這片藍的世界根本找不到一點樹木。 
『是的, 你沒有聽錯, 你令我們送到了魔堡外的迷幻森林了！』 
波特臨場將原有的對白改了。 負責在下方影象合拼的員工明白波特的意思, 立即將一個屏幕將過來。 現在庫多理看到屏幕裡的自己站在是一片死寂的林木裡, 大概也明白為何這裡全是藍色了。 
『我天啊, 我真的沒有』 庫多理繼續對白,』我發誓我真的沒』
『走吧！ 』 波特大步地踏出, 不過庫多理看來他也走得很怪, 『我們多留在這裡就多一份危險, 快跟上來！』
最後波特在某位置飛跳,再跑數步就來到合併師的位置。 他現在收回拍戲時的嚴肅, 帶小心的目光對庫多理舉起拇指示意。 
『跟著做。』 波特用無聲口型說。

白癡, 是庫多理第一個閃起的念頭。 怎麼\辦？ 是第二個念頭。 結果當他走才了十步左右, 上方的銀狐就立即叫停。 
『CUT！ 庫多理！ 你在表演穿石和穿樹嗎！』
庫多理根本無法了鮮, 所以合併畫面的技師就將剛才拍的東西重播。 畫面裡的自己不只穿可穿樹, 甚至那張表情生硬得令庫多理慘不忍目。 

『算了吧, 這是庫多理的第一次。 』 技師代波特向氣得可把攝影機劈成一半的哥福求情, 
『你最好給我快快練好！』 哥福斥喝。 

※

『我依然覺得早上的自己好像一個白癡。』 
庫多理放下手上的三文治。 這份是小洛造的牛肉造三份治, 不味道很淡, 不明白怎麼和卡絲吃的出入有此分別？ 他又望向對著闊條麵撕殺的波特, 他似乎不只是餓極的樣子。 還好這裡是其他員工較少出沒的片廠後方, 這般的食相才沒引起哄動。
『你沒大礙嗎？』 庫多理問。
『沒, 我好得很。』 波特從盤子抬起頭, 嘴上還沾有不少茄醬, 『 第一次用藍屏就是這樣子。 差不多了。 你要的是練習。』 
『我聽說藍屏好像已不再放入大型製作, 為何』
『天曉得！』嘴裡的闊條麵差些被波特噴出, 加上一對近乎乏去理智的雙目, 『 我真的不知道！』 

庫多理急急點頭, 目光由有點抓狂的波特移下至膝上的報紙。 這頁的國際版正寫著有關歐原大陸首相的報道。 庫多理仔細看每一隻字, 想要認識眼下這第一位非由自己加封的首相到底是怎樣的性格。 

『新首相真的很年輕。』 波特的目光移過來並跟著說, 『 不像以前的成熟。』
『他是白大法師的門生。』 庫多理蜻充道, 『白魔法執政的時間到了。』 
『到底白魔法和黑魔法有什麼不同？ 我知道現在我是屬黑方的, 但好像沒有特別感覺？』 波特問。 
『你只是被默頓贈法, 而且是居有時限, 因此你不必理會當中分別。 』 庫多理翻下另一頁說。 
『不, 我覺得黑魔法比白的更酷。』 波特說, 『用一根毛就把靈魂抽起在空中對話, 真是太酷了。』
『不過當你在夏天三十度的大街上, 穿著黑袍時候趕路就不會這樣同感了。』 庫多理喝一口暖茶說。
『但我也可以用到處傳送的那個隨意門？ 白魔法根本沒有這種東西。』 

庫多理的茶差點噴了出來, 他一手摘下報紙, 雙眼像是要噴火般盯著波特。
『怎...怎麼了？』波特立即抱起自己的食具退縮。 
『那道門』 庫多理問, 『是不是左右有兩條龍, 門身有釘的？』
『差不多了, 好像是一個合方格, 每個方格中間有一口長釘。』 波特疑惑地問, 『那些長釘是有什麼用途？』
『你局然將是魔道傳送門當成你的隨意門？ 那個是將怪物如炎魔召喚的出入口！』 庫多理壓著嗓子咆哮, 甚至站在箱上對準他說, 『如果你剛好炎魔也在附近, 它會在沒有指令下走出來動亂, 那時候這攤子我絕不會幫你處理。』
『沒, 沒那嚴重吧？』 波特聲音震斗地問, 同時週邊被一抹黑暗蓋過, 只剩下庫多理的臉孔, 以及單薄得沒有多少的空氣。 
『古老的炎魔對地表世界充滿欲望, 你要是將它放出來就一定要滿足它的一切才可使它回去。 』
『那...如果沒法滿足？』 波特喘著問。
『就用你的生命把它封回去。 不少白癡在以前也這樣做過了。』 
說話像刀一樣刺入波特, 並且連同空氣一次過挖出來。 快要暈倒之際, 週邊的景物重現。 重重地吸一口, 片場的氣味才重新進入波特身體。 
『可幸的時我在黑魔法書裡抽走了那段文字記錄, 要非那些只有一點聰明的學徙就會隨隨便便地跑去召喚炎魔出來。』
『我不明白, 那麼現在看到的炎魔是？』
『火妖。 一種思想簡單, 快來快去, 沒有危險的小妖。 』
這時波特鬆一口氣, 全身放鬆靠上背後的木箱。 
『你以為你真的在我不知道時, 偷偷召喚了炎魔？』 庫多理打量著波特。
 『至少書裡是這樣寫。 我就以為是真的...』 波特的目光帶起一點八落。

庫多理彎起嘴角, 帶點妖邪的目光笑道, 『那就太好了, 不是嗎？』
『 原來如此。』波特的雙耳立即豎直, 恍然大悟地由庫多理的目光中移走, 再轉回去問, 『但事實是魔道傳送門根本委少機會碰上火魔？ 因為每次根本不會開在它的左右吧？』 
庫多理怒吼, 『魔道門傳送是不容隨意打開！ 你要給我記著！』 

『抱歉兩位。』
數步之距傳來一把弱小的聲音, 小得只在魔道門爭論的小白狼和犬根本不會聽到。 於是迫源悄悄地享法, 將它的聲音放大得猶如雷鳴,
『兩位抱歉！』
波特嚇得全身的毛聯\豎直, 而庫多理則一個滑腳由木箱趺落地面, 心裡有著不罵不快。 未幾爬起身軀, 想要開聲之隙, 被對方的一身啡衣將自己的怒火熄滅。 
『你是修道者對吧？』 庫多理拍拍身上的塵問。 
『修道者？』 波特好奇地看對方。 

那裡穿的不是法師常穿的連帽全身袍, 而是一衣啡色的素衣, 身後背了一枝等身高的法杖。 值得令波特注目是對方居然是鮮見的灰白毛髮的無翼龍族, 只有光滑的淡藍色珠子套上像蛇一樣的尾巴。 

『來自南方的修道者, 幸會！ 願黑魔法的精髓會令你得到啟發。 』 
庫多理站得筆直, 鮮有地語帶敬重。 被如此問候, 啡衣白龍驚惶地回以鞠躬, 嘴裡一陣古怪的喃喃之後說, 『幸會, 新世界的巫師, 願你在修道中找到真理之門。』
『我早找到了。』 
庫多理冷不防的回答令白龍進入一片混亂。 
『你...閣下找到了？ 』 
『見過, 碰過, 進過, 出過。 放下過, 也帶走過。 』 
庫多理抓著頭, 向對方瞇著眼打量, 這舉令白龍比之前更亂, 幾乎哭出來。
『你好, 修道者。』 波特擦擦嘴角, 用帶點陽光氣息的笑意向白龍問好, 『請問我們有什麼可以幫助你？』
白龍急急由面前的庫多理視線移下。 看他尾巴的擺動和輕少擦地的聲音, 波特才知而前的白龍沒有雙腳。 

修道者用自己不合比例的巨大白手支撐在旁邊的白牆, 頂起困惑, 卻又得到似是獲救的眉色。 當他重拾一切的時候, 說, 
『對戰。 我需要對戰。 可以與我對戰嗎？』 
這要求令波特胃裡幾乎起了一陣風波, 急著想要推卻, 『對決？ 我不過是...』 
『 你不只是演員, 我感覺到你有黑白兩魔法的氣息。 這太少見了, 請與我對決。 我需要學習魔法對決之奧。』
『我只是一個演員, 別說笑！』
『不, 你的手用過龍骨魔杖施法, 而身上的黑袍』 白龍手上的白鱗小心地輕碰波特的手, 再摸摸黑袍後立即宿退, 口裡再傳出陣陣喃喃, 過後才小心翼翼地說, 『是只有強大的法才會贈與。 閣下一定是庫多理黑大法師！』
『我不是！』 波特想要立即抗辯

『你一定是, 世上只有三位法師穿上真理之袍, 一位是安提。 渣哥斯, 另一位是格斯。魯法修。 唯一黑的就只有庫多理閣下。 而且龍骨魔杖是除了聖紫薰草龍用過之外, 另一位法師就是閣下。』 
白龍說罷, 又再一次後退, 低著頭下跪, 雙目不敢抬起, 樣子就好像一條屈著頭的白毛大蛇。
『我不是庫多理！ 那個小的...。』 波特指向原來地方才發現庫多理不在, 急得抓狂的波特 『算了吧。 一,我是不會對決; 二, 我不是庫多理; 先生你請回吧！』
『是否卑小的我說錯了什麼, 令閣下動怒？ 』 白龍的聲音如同由地面吐出。
『不！ 只是你根本就是找錯象了！』 
波特的目光環觀四週, 怎麼現在就是不見了庫多理？  
『請息怒！』 
如同絕望的呼喚由地由起。 這種聲音真的把自已當成了奴隸的一樣。 如此一來將從未試過被這般稱呼的波特嚇一跳, 令他自己更需要加快腳步遠離這白痴。   
『先生你還是自己在外邊尋找你的對像吧。』 

『等等！』 

白龍急急抬頭, 但無奈面前已只剩下一堆木箱。 

※

一枝拍電影專用的大光燈正在由片廠偷偷地推出來。 因為枝架上的燈賁在太大, 而地面又是那麼凹凸不平, 在推的過程差一點就將整枝燈摔上地面。 
推燈的正是庫多理。 修道者遠方, 豈可以在面前說了就是？ 出場！ 非出場不可。 既然這裡不許隨便用魔法, 竟用莫過於用華麗的光投上自己。 

『我們又少一台攝影機！』

非一般的大叫令庫多理立即將身軀和燈藏入布景板的夾縫。 他一定不可以被其他員工發生自己借燈, 要不然一傳到哥福的耳裡就令自己一身麻煩。 無奈布景後方沒有路只夠他和這支笨重的燈一同逃出去。 

『怎會的？ 是被片場收回嗎？ 』另一把似是貉的聲音反問。 
『只是壞了。 現在送去修理。』 說的正是次前一把輕快的貓嗓。 
『三號機？ 』 貉在空氣裡數著, 『一和二號是外景機, 四號是手提機, 那即是沒廠機了？ 今天的廠戲怎樣辦？』
『可以用二號外景機充當。 沒只是大了一點, 不過沒問題的。』 穩定地貓聲說。
『不可以即時要一台新的嗎？』
貓內傳來抓毛的聲音, 似乎是在抓頭, 『 好像不能。 真的不知哥福在想什麼。』
『自兩天前收音師的工具少了, 今天不見了替化巫師, 用舊式藍屏代替立體影象... 』 貉的聲音壓低了一點, 『 是不是哥福出了問題？』 
『不會吧？ 那是哥福。 他一說, 連片廠借他這個大片廠。 不會的吧？ 』 

兩者的聲音變小, 庫多理沒法知道細細耳語裡面的內容, 然後他能確認剛才的兩獸已不在原位。 他放棄了手上的大光燈, 走到到片場入口的附近, 他看目手持筆記, 收音咪和攝影機的記者群畔著波特和哥福先後訪問。 電子閃光的回電聲和白光交織, 使所見所聽是一張得意, 冷傲的自信所構成的出場。 站在不地遠望的庫多理彷如變成了沒有誰會在意的石像。 

TBC。 27/12/2012

----------


## kl122002

OS DGT 2

『好貴, 真是...好貴...』小洛不停地對著價錢牌重覆喃喃, 忍不住吐道, 『這是在騙錢的嗎？』
因此手推廾上的籃子還是空的。 
『我真的不能再在這個騙錢的地方繼續下去！』  小洛抱頭轉向身後的沃高夫大叫。 
『我的也差不多。』和一位青年龍差不多身高的沃高夫瞄瞄四週回避的眼光說, 『我想我們也許不應說得這麼大聲。』
『什麼？』 小洛失神一樣地哀號。 
『大家正留意著我們。』 
小洛跟著看看週邊, 他終於也看到沃高夫所見的一切, 回避的目光, 轉身並用手遮蓋的私語。 這一切令小洛大力放回手上的罐頭, 引發的巨響像是突然的雷嗚將這片烏雲消去。 
『我們走吧。』 

小洛走過了六家不同的大小的店鋪, 為的就是讓哥福家中有點吃的。
『其實哥福不是說了我們不用為開支而擔心嗎？』 跟在後方, 不會有一絲倦意的沃高夫問。 
『這只是他隨口說說的。』 小洛大步走, 卻用輕聲說, 『如果真的沒擔心的必要, 那他早上就不會另外多帶兩份三文治吧？』
『那個可能只是...想吃多一點？』 沃高夫試猜道。
『不對。 那是為了自己。』 小洛說, 『我感覺到他一直在說反話。』 
『反話』  沃高夫重新在腦中找翻資料, 卻在配對中哥福的行為沒有一項與自己的資料吻合, 『你們的行為真是難以理解。 』
『不, 只要多留意, 加上少少猜測, 串合起來就會明白。』
『你意思是推理？』 沃高夫問。 
『也沒推理那樣完整。』 小洛回投一個輕鬆, 卻像是強擠的笑臉回道, 『也差不多吧？』 
『這...真得難以明白。』
小洛並沒有再解釋。 走在前面年青的斑豹只發出 『呵呵』的笑聲俟將頭轉回去了。 怎樣一個年紀不大的斑豹看得到的事, 自己的系統卻是一直沒有為意？ 沃高夫將這問題加入自己的疑團清單當中, 留待日後反思。 

走在陽光充足的大街裡, 每一刻都好像是中午前的一樣充滿了活力。 剛才價格的問題已被小洛拋下。 由市中心走上山的路不算長, 不過一段吃力的斜坡加上手裡的一袋袋令小洛不時在路旁的小椅上休息。 此刻的日落既是火樣的紅, 又是金磚般的耀眼。 

『你看來非常享受。』 站在旁邊的沃高夫說。 
『這是我第一次看日落, 而且是由這高度。』 小洛目不轉地回道。 
『走到高樓上看不是可以嗎？ 』 沃高夫問。 
『不, 不行的』 小洛說, 『大廈的天台不會隨便開放。 歐原裡只有平地, 所以根本沒可能像現在一樣看日落。』 
『你看來非常滿足。』 
『對。 你沒有看錯。』 
『日落很美？』
『對, 無時無刻都很美。』 小洛笑道, 『對你來說, 會不會太難了？』
『難, 不過我會嘗試了解。』  沃高夫轉首望向日落。 

路是靜的, 即使有間中出現的浮動車都沒有破壞當中的感受。 赤日隨同時間落下, 天空由紅變青藍再成沈紫色, 眼下的路燈也亮起, 耀目得天上除新月之外, 就沒有其他再可以比下去。 
『現在就好像是黑布上的閃星。 新大陸就是這樣不同？』 小洛嘆道。 
『現在的時間不早, 我們是否應該回去？』 沃高夫輕聲道。 
『對啊！』 小洛的尾冒一彈, 身子立即由椅上跳下, 抓著頭半跳半跑的說, 『我差點忘了！ 快, 我們沒有時間。 』

現在已轉到為何日落得比歐原大陸快的時候, 小洛古怪的喃喃和彈動的尾巴叫背後的沃高夫也急起來。 天空已全黑, 為何這裡的路燈卻還未亮起？

『啊！』 小洛的突然急剎, 忍不住大叫。 
『怎麼了？』 決高夫的目光跟著移上, 被自己所見的也感到愕異。 
前方的街燈剛好亮起, 燈光依然是一片橙黃。 不過黃光的半圓裡, 所見的是一條粗長的蛇尾頂起一個不清晰的頭形, 以及的一對鬼魅, 正對準他們的綠眼, 那方向發出只有蛇戶有的嘶呻聲音。
『退在我後面, 小洛。』 沃高夫一跨就擋在小洛的面前, 說, 『 快找個安全的地方。』
『不！』 小洛大叫, 『等等, 沃高夫, 給時間讓我想想...我好像知道...我應知道...』

沃高夫跨前一步。 他的這一步了可以從聲音感受到力量之外, 它移前的位置是小洛般的五步之距。 現在由小洛的高度望上去, 四週的幽暗裡只看到赤紅色的緊張目光。 

『嘶...。 嘶嘶』 除這外, 小洛還聽到急速罷尾的聲音, 未見的尾巴在黑暗裡揮動, 好像是利刀在空中亂舞。 

『回來沃高夫！』 小洛大叫 『那是警告！ 沃高夫！』
『要是他不退下, 我的下一步就是攻擊。』 沃高夫說, 『在他背後的是閘口。』
『怎樣都好吧, 回來, 沃高夫！』

『啪！』 如皮鞭落地一樣, 看不清的怪物立即跳入黑暗, 與同時反抗的沃高夫在黑暗糾纏, 在極有限的光源裡, 只有間中出現的剪影和毛骨聳然的嘶叫聲。 一時之間, 小洛聽到重物落地的厚重聲, 又有時是碰撞聲, 甚至遭到拖拉的猛撞聲。 

『停手！』 
小洛失控地尖叫, 拋下手上的東西就不顧一切地跳進去。 

小洛可以在黑暗裡看到兩對不同顏色的眼珠在閃動, 不過他們的動作快得根本只剩下閃過的色光。 

『別打！』

小洛試伸出手抓著其中一個。 這做法的危險性已不在小洛的考慮當中, 他在亂揮亂摸中, 摸到了粗壯的手臀, 想著要抓緊的之際卻又鬆開了。 再摸, 再探, 現在他又碰到骨一樣的支架, 是那怪身的吧？ 它又再又手上有力, 卻又是回避般滑落, 好詭異的脈動經手上的神經坎遍全身。 

 『退下！』 是沃高夫由背後發出的聲音, 『介入當中會弄傷你！』
另一方傳出怪異的吼叫聲, 不過當中的迫節起落有序, 似乎另有意思。 未幾經過一番喃喃, 聲音才有了初型, 

『 朋友！ 離開...決戰！』 

警告聲如電光打起的火花, 將小洛的記憶完全抽出, 百科全書由架上落地的一樣。 小洛造次決不鬆手, 大叫, 
『是修道者！ 你是修道者！ 我知道！ 因為你是來自南方！』  
接著的一段短時間沈默內, 一切的動作靜止。 小洛於是更不放過這刻, 再大叫道, 『沃高夫！ 他是南方的修士！ 別攻擊修士！』 
『什麼？』 黑暗中的沃高夫問。
小洛再一次打破久未有回音的沈默, 說, 『你知道我在說的是你, 修士？』

『謝謝, 年青的豹。 我是一名修道者。 我們一定會再會。』 

週邊突然變得像是白晝一樣, 好像被閃燈在眼前閃過的一樣。 在小洛的視力還及時回復的時候, 他才知自己和沃高夫同時身處在山坡的路上, 站在哥福的閘門外, 而哥福, 庫多理以及波特都一臉既好奇又意外的目光對準自己。 

※

昨晚幸好還及時弄出一些吃的出來, 大家都沒有說什麼。 哥福的目光又是冷淡又是好奇, 令小洛更不敢直接說昨晚的事。 
不知仃天還會不會碰上昨晚的修道者？ 小洛對他還有點期待。 鮮見的南方修道者現身在這片造夢的浮花地方, 還真算是只有造夢才會有。 

『咦？ 啊！』

小洛沒有在發夢。 蛇身一樣的龍, 也就是那名修道者真的在面前的街角。 他在那裡用拾回來, 不同大小的木箱架了一個似小攤的地方, 但箱面卻沒有任何貨品。 它在這錢川銀影的土地上變得突出, 經過的獸都會在這裡放慢腳步看看, 不過又見他什麼都沒有的攤子, 喃著聽不懂的說話, 大家立即提步離開。 

『是你, 昨晚的小豹。 日安』

那麼遠, 聲音卻是那麼近。 週邊經過的獸卻似乎沒有異樣, 莫非
『對是控聲術。』 他說。
『我也早猜到。』 小洛浮起禮貌的回笑, 並走上去主動接近對方。 將手上一袋袋的東西靠上木箱後, 說, 『我應怎樣稱呼你？』
『修道者並沒有稱號。』 他說。
『那麼如果我一直只用 ‘你’ 或 ‘修道者’ 稱呼, 不就會太失禮嗎？』 
對方向小洛淡淡地笑, 雙目望向不同的地方後說, 『我們修道者會因為大家的不同而磨合, 必須時抗立。 你說得有意思, 我在此看來需要一個稱呼。 你可以替我命名嗎？ 』

世上怎會有這種事？ 即修道者未修練前都會有被其他獸用的稱呼吧？ 
『在你的地方是怎樣被稱呼？』 小洛問。
對方盤起巨爪, 沉思好幾秒後才說, 『沙羅士。 那是在我修練圈裡的代號。 換上你們的方言就是指星塵, 也我背後法杖的名字。』
『沙羅士, 』 小洛笑道, 『這名字不就很好嗎？ 就請繼續使用吧。』 
『感謝賜名。』 沙羅士浮起嘴色微彎的笑容, 『作為報答, 容我給你看一次掌相？』
『掌相？』 小洛望著自已的手掌, 莫名地上下翻動, 『會有特別的意思嗎？ 』
『對。 在我們的地方是預言的一種。 雖然我未至前輩大師的水平, 不過也會占出不錯的結果。』 

小洛將他的加手伸向沙羅士。 他張開巨爪, 小心地用爪緣的邊位跟著肌肉的紋理沈默地行走。 沙羅士起初未有什麼表情, 不過小洛漸漸注意到他的長眉不時抖動, 直至爪尖突然停止。
『抱歉, 我只可以看到這裡。』 沙羅士從小洛的手掌抬起頭說。 『你的未來, 猶如你自己太過複雜了。』 
『複雜？』
『對。 』 沙羅士指指近手指關節的位置解釋, 『你是被寄居, 卻在又如親生的照顧下長大。 照顧你的不是同族, 但卻給你最大的安慰。 這一種生活除了修道者外都很少見。
『你的生活不算富有, 但也有求必得, 因此令你學會了怎樣開支和節省, 成為了你今天的性格。 歉卑的底下隱藏無比的欲望。』
小洛突然的呼吸聲弔起沙羅士的注意, 小洛輕輕地點頭, 示意繼續。  
『你的身邊有兩個成長中的靈魂, 他們會因為你而改變, 也同時會改變你。 所以你的決定總是會將大家扣在一起。 』 
『等等, 兩個成長中的靈魂？ 你指？』 小洛追問。
『他們就在你的身邊。 細心地留意就會發現。』 說著, 沙羅士爪尖已經移到掌中, 也快近剛才停下的位置。『 接下來的路會是出乎的你意料。 不推卻的責任會成為你的下半生。』
『是指』 小洛皺著額頭問, 『結婚？』
『不對。 雖然未來還是會有你的伴侶出現, 不過最接近現況卻不是婚姻。 抱歉, 我不能再說下去了。』  

爪尖離盟肉掌之後, 小洛小心地收起自己的手, 它怎麼可以被解讀出這麼多事？ 是預言, 還是不過是書裡的心理學說？ 小洛並不知道, 只能莫名又帶愄懼地望向沙羅士。 
『不要還未知的黑暗, 恐懼左右你的思路。 』 沙羅士的突然說, 『 只有留在純白色世界的愚者才會因為黑暗的變幻而拒絕面對。』
『那麼我一定非經歷不可？』
『是的。 』
『有重新再整理的機會嗎？』 
『沒有。 』 
『那』 小洛幾乎將下一句話吐出, 幸好及時拉著, 在嘴中默念後才問, 『你會幫忙嗎？』
『不會。』 沙羅士肯定地說。 
『 那最後我會成功, 還是失敗？』 
『那並沒有答案, 除非你已有預定的界線。』 

※

『那即是』 沃高夫抓頭問, 『啥？』 
『我不曉得, 所以想聽聽你的看法。』小洛將雜菜由水中抽起, 在水盤旁打去多餘的水份說, 『 我真的不明白。』 
『我沒有這種分析功能。』 沃高望望小洛濕透的毛手, 『更何況只不過是剛好在機會率內被說中的事吧？』 
『我不認識南方修道的世界。 或者他們真的會預言？』 小洛搖著頭。 用濕透的手抹額, 將額頭一同弄濕時才合道自己做了一件蠢事, 在水盤前悲鳴。 
『又如果是真的, 那麼』
『我想你還是別太在意那修道者的說話吧。』 沃高夫遞上毛巾, 『如果預言是一定會發生的事, 就必然會發生。 那麼提早的知會都只不過是給自己準備吧？』
『但不就是如果知道了, 就可以想方法阻止嗎？』
『這個 』 沃高夫直接地問, 『一旦預言的事不會發生, 預言沒有準確性的話, 它還會是預言嗎？』 

小洛沈默地點頭, 目光回到水盆上的倒影, 過了好幾分鐘後他問,
『我們該回去了吧？』
『你指？』
『家』 
『若你認為有必要的, 我會跟著你。』 沃高夫很快地說。 
小洛將毛巾還回的同時, 將自己一同投入意料之外的腺懷。 細小, 帶著黑斑的東西, 剎間脆弱得連武器也感到害怕。 沃高夫的雙臂由半空慢慢地, 像是要碰上易破的氣泡般, 撫上失去光澤的黑斑黃毛。 

TBC (20/3/2013)

----------


## kl122002

OS DGT 3

『施法的用具由魔杖到紋身都有， 你要那一種？』
『最好是簡單易學成的』
『世上那有這種東西！』
『你太...喂， 不要把戲本的對白對著我說。』

戴上太陽眼鏡， 穿得隨便的波特站在全美洲最大的魔法用品店門前， 像孩子的期待至極一樣地望向屋頂巨大的招牌。 
『怎樣看都和鄰家的超市沒有什麼大分別。』 一身孩子長相的庫多理貼上廚窗， 雙手擋著兩則的陽光， 窺視裡面的一切。 
『我一直都想走進費得魔法用品， 已現我終於有機會了！ 我要找最好的魔杖！』 
『之前不是給過你一枝龍骨魔杖嗎？』 庫多理回頭輕聲地問。 『它已經是』
『不， 我想要一枝真的屬於自己的魔杖。』 波特回道。 
『唉...』 庫多理嘆道。 

猶如當地的大型超市一樣， 踏入自動打開的大玻璃門， 典型的一列收銀機不配合地排在左盡方。 魔法道具全由腳旁的紙筆供應小架之後開始， 全都井然有序， 似是無限地向內面伸展。 

『好大。』 波特說。 
『同一個大鐵架上放了4排一樣的大釜， 』 庫多理搖頭說， 『還會有什麼種類可言？』 
『這是放出來給大家自己取下。』 波特笑道， 『不像歐原的小店， 由地庫裡找出一個全是封塵的大釜。 』
『除兩家之外外， 歐原的魔法用品店是沒有地庫。 』 庫多理糾正道。 
『怎會呢？ 書裡不是說 ‘鐵釜在杖金光杖底下塵封’的嗎？』
『一百五十年前已禁止了魔法用品店下建造地庫。 所以正確地說歐原只有兩家， 也就是因為早在二百年前已營業， 他們才會有地庫。 』 

『哦』 波特輕輕地說， 卻沒有太在意庫多理的說話， 目光只在迷宮裡尋找魔杖的貨架。 不過走過百多步， 才由魔釜來到掃帚的貨架。 魔杖的位置還是未有一點頭緒。  
『累了？』 庫多理問。 
『不， 只是』 波特皺眉說， 『我找不到？ 魔杖到底放在什麼地方？』 
『哈， 還不如說你心裡有不少欲望？』 
『什麼？』
庫多理抬頭看看上方的吊燈， 合上眼， 雙耳往兩外伸展， 待了一會後他說， 『果然， 這裡被施了很有趣的魔法。 』
『什麼魔法？』
『你心中現在想著魔杖， 並用心地去想， 再走向在下一個轉灣看看。』

波特合上眼， 他用心地想一支魔杖的外貌 : 典型的黑色木棒， 或者加上如他身上一樣的閃電紋就更好。 於是波走到似乎無限伸延的一個轉彎角， 經過巫師袍之後的掛架， 下一步面前就是堆積如山的魔杖。 不同外貌的魔杖被包在被切開中間的紙盒， 就是為了讓巫師接觸魔杖感受當中的力量。 

『啊， 我的天啊。』 波特已幾乎忘記下方的庫多理， 他隨取起架上其中一的盒， 輕撫木色杖身上的火紋， 剎間一陣冰冷穿透心壁， 『這...真是太神奇了， 我從未感受過。』 
『魔杖是會因手持者的魔力而找尋它的對象。』 下方的庫多理再進一步說， 『如果是它選中了你， 你一定會知道。 』 
『那我想這支並不是我的目標。』 波特隨便地將火紋魔杖放回原位， 『之不過這裡有這麼多魔杖， 我要怎樣開始找？ 』
『不用擔心， 它一定會找到你。 』 庫多理取起其中一盒， 打量道， 『只可惜沒有適合我的。』 

說罷， 庫多理將小手放上杖身。 突然石砌天花好像要爆開的一樣， 巨大的轟烈聲連同週邊的突然尖叫此起彼落。 
手下的黑杖變成一支火光紅紅的火棒， 地底深處就傳起陣陣極深處的戰鼓聲， 每一聲的抖動幾乎將心跳停止。 在這際庫多理立即將手收回， 急不及待地將魔杖放回貨架。 待魔杖漸漸地消去紅光之後， 四周的恐怖的聲音才告消失。 

不過恐惶的哭泣和慘聲久而不散的同時， 庫多理和波特聽到漸近急跑的聲。
『噢， 麻煩了。』  才這麼一說， 庫多理彈了一彈手指。 之後兩個身穿茶色袍子， 肩上繡了銀十字章的犬巫師跑來， 穿過嚇得全身靜止的波特， 踏過庫多理， 取出各自奇怪的法器搜索。 

『你剛才施的是什麼魔法？』 波特問。
『沒， 我沒有施法。 只是...』魔多理向中一個看不見他的巫師吐舌， 並擠出鬼臉之後說，  『顯然這魔杖不適合我，  它的對抗也不弱。』
『真的？』 波特忍不住反問， 『會令地底有戰鼓， 天空會裂開的嗎？』
『那就看手持的法師是誰了， 你何不一試？ 』 。
『不！ 而且我們現在該怎樣？ 』 波特緊張地盯緊那穿過庫多理， 正向自己走來的茶色袍巫師， 『有兩個美洲的特別行動巫師在這裡！ 你到底剛才弄出了什麼？』
『他們的反應也真的很快呢。』 庫多理讚道。
『庫多理， 先答我這個吧？ 你到底剛才弄出了什麼？』 波特問。 
『啊， 天啊！』 庫多理盯著面前一臉茫然的白犬， 『別對我說你什麼都不知。』
『一些戰鼓， 一些步聲...這早在拍戲的時候聽過不少了？』 

『啊...。』庫多理將自己的頭包進臀內悲嗚， 『...這世界怎麼還有對這種事什麼都不知道的呆犬？』
波特皺起眉角， 『你想說的是什麼？』
『算罷。』 庫多理無奈地重新站起， 面對雙鼻郊得幾乎碰上， 卻又看不見他的特別行動巫師反起白眼， 『真是無藥可救。』
『庫多理？』
『好了， 好了』 庫多理繼續無奈地說， 『波特， 我看今天還是不能在這裡買魔杖了。』   
『除此以外， 看來沒有別的吧？』 波特失落地說。
『回去吧。 我給你造一支。』 庫多理再一次瞄瞄週邊包裝精美的魔杖， 現在他的臉上回復一絲氣色。
『真的？』 波特不太相信地反問。 
『真的。 不過首先， 我們先去找一家文貝店。』 

有出售魔杖的文貝店？ 波特沒有法不得不對自己一玥反問。 在離開貨區時， 波特看到特別行動巫師找到庫多理碰過的魔杖， 而且將它包好， 放入似是特製的黑色木箱。 步出玻璃門， 重見陽起的一剎間， 波特因而感到腹底一陣幽痛。 

※ 

真的太難相信， 與其是相信， 倒不如就是謊謬比較接近。 枱面上一支鉛筆: 典型六角型， 石墨中心， 中度灰黑， 帶光澤的黃色包漆， 頂端置著肉掌色的像皮擦。 
『魔杖？』 波特不可思議地指著鉛筆說。
『是的。 』 庫多理亳不遲疑地回答。 
沒特全不相信地空氣中揮揮鉛筆， 『什麼感覺都沒有。』
『一支基本的魔杖是不應具有意識。 』 庫多理沈重說， 『 要麼持杖者會就成為魔杖的奴隸。』
波特明白這道理， 只是由庫多理說出來， 好像比原意中更多一種意思。 
『我明白了。 那我該怎樣開始？』 
『領悟自己的力量吧， 這是任何一名法帥的必經之路。 』 庫多理說著並取起另一支鉛筆， 好像沒有什麼的隨手一揮， 立即穿出一支七彩煙花。 他得意地大笑， 『瞧！ 鉛筆根本就是一支最好的魔杖！』 

煙花在大家的目光中不偏不倚地擊中裝在天花的煙霧感應器， 換來一剎的沈默之後立即響起警報， 徹底地拉下庫多理興奮。 
『好了， 我先去把警報關上。』 波特沒趣地說。 
庫多理瞄瞄手上的鉛筆喃道， 『 真是一支好魔杖。』 

波特趕到屋的另一靖， 打開牆內的暗格。 暗格裡的螢幕紅黑紅黑的閃著火警的警告， 波特於是接下， 迅速地輸入密碼將屋內的警告關上。 螢幕上的警告也一同沛失， 轉而不同小塊的閉路電視畫面。 正當波射想關上暗門的時候， 其中一小格畫面吸引著波特的目光。 
那裡是家的後門， 哥福正站在那裡， 而同時候站著淡灰毛髮的狸， 他的外衣領被拉起， 而且橡木色的帽被壓得幾乎令帽邊貼上衣領。 在好奇心的騎使下， 波特想按下偷聽他們的對話。 

『哦！ 原來你有這樣神秘的東西！』 
庫多理突然從下方鑽出頭， 嚇得波特近乎後跌 。 
『那是這裡的保安系統。』 波特輕呼一聲並隨手一翻， 弄失了哥福的畫面， 之後補充道，  『 這系統可以看到家中任何一角， 有特別古怪的事情也會自動錄下來並傅送到另一個地方儲存。』
『我還以為這樣先進的科技是只有軍事才用得上。』 庫多理皺眉望向靜止不動的螢幕。 
『噢不， 這種保安系統在美洲只是很普通。』 波特推開庫多理， 關上暗門。
『我還未看完呢！』 庫多理抗議並盤起雙手。 
『我們還有明天的劇本， 你背好了嗎？』 波特急步走出去並叫道。
『可惡！又是排戲...那有作者還得跟劇本去排劇？』 

波特看著抱怨的庫多理從後跟上的同時， 目光又再次回到暗門的位置。 

TBC。 (13/4/2013)

----------


## 榮翔仔

彷彿看到哈利波特裡的劇情!最後一章還滿像的!是我的錯覺嗎?
還是只是單純的進去買魔杖?

----------


## kl122002

OS DKT 4 

正值夜深， 屋裡除防盜用的淡明燈光外， 黑暗將一切包在不存在的秘箱， 之不過哥福知道現在是張開眼的時間。 他起床悄悄地走向睡房的衣帽室， 探手摸摸後碰上小小的紙箱， 於是將它取出來。 這時哥福才拉拉電燈的開關， 確定沒有弄錯之後， 他由裡面取出一個沒有什麼特別的紙文件袋。 

哥福小心地打開文件袋， 倒出有一點被壓皺了的紙張。 如此謊亂的散落一地， 把哥福由腳根徹地消醒。 『在幹什麼？』 他自問， 並自答， 『什麼都不是。』 
小心地翻看， 然而很快地將全部張紙收拾， 繼而收回原來的地方。  

『你看來很苦惱。』 一把機械的聲音從後響起。 
『我還以為是誰。』 哥福連頭都沒有轉， 只是坐在原位豎起雙耳。 
『晚安』 聲音說。
哥福保持沉默， 慢慢地將目光移過去。 『晚安， 默頓。』 
『唔』厚厚地在空氣中發出， 而非由默頓身上， 『給我調一杯果酒， 行嗎？』 
『調酒？』 哥福平穩的聲音回道， 『對， 我應去調一杯。 』

※

一部淡粉紅色的開逢跑車由山下超速而上， 光線與灰影迅速滾過車主大片的淡藍色圓帽。 跑車突然往路邊一靠剎停， 將一個路過的小狄狸嚇了一跳。 炙而這小灰狸還未回魂的同時， 走下車的車主， 她那身後拉著九道鬆軟， 而又在空中波若滾動的尾巴， 細小的身軀， 除了狐狸之外， 還有誰？ 

九尾白狐一手推開看似沈動的木色鐵閘， 大步大步地走入內面的庭園， 曲入簡約式的水池週邊， 在那面對面地碰上比自己高出三個頭或更多的白色巨狼。 只是巨狼沒有阻止的意思， 反而帶著一絲畏懼的神色讓開， 並看著白狐拉開玻璃門， 踏入室裡。 

『啪！』  

『小洛！』 沃高夫立即跑進小廳，眼下只見小洛意外地用手按左臉頰， 害怕又帶歉意的目光來回大家中間的白狐。 
『說！』 白狐大叫， 『你在電話裡說什麼！』 
『我想回家。』 

白狐鬆下雙肩。 本以為一切可以了結， 意外地再打上第二把掌， 沒絲毫留情地打上另一端臉頰， 將整個比自己還要高的青年豹摔向地上的另一端。 

沃高夫想要急上去抱走小洛， 但這刻另一把更嚴厲的聲音剎停一切。 

『我還在想下方發生了什麼事？  你來在這裡就是為了打我的宿客？』 
黑狐走下樓梯， 跨過小洛的身軀， 他說， 『解釋， 娜芙蒂？』
『你現在是想把我的家事也抱在你的身上嗎？』
『我們一直之間就是沒有沒了的家事。 』 說罷， 哥福皺起眉， 『等等， 你的家事？』
『你沒聽錯， 這毛頭』 娜芙蒂用她的尖指劃過空氣， 指向小洛的胸膛， 『還希你餉大的， 全是我的家事。 不然你以為我是來追你的膳養費嗎？』
『你有。。。孩子！』 哥福忍不住叫道， 『你有孩子， 我早應知道， 你一直有孩子！』

『他倆在說什麼？』 躲在後方的庫多理悄悄地問。 
『哥福和娜芙蒂在以前是情侶， 不過你也知道娜芙蒂和不少獸有一腳， 所以哥福拋棄了她， 而她也一直恨哥福。』 波特自然回道。 
『你要想要一位媽媽嗎？』 
『如果是她， 我寧願不要。』 

高音調的尖叫和爭吵在兩狐來回不斷， 因此波特向夾在中間， 一臉無奈又歉意的小洛招來， 而同時沒辦法的抽身的巨狼也得到解脫。 像是局外者的一伙站在那裡， 陣陣的無奈令庫多理感到苦悶。 

『到底是誰引起這種該死的事？』 庫多理忍不住吐出。 
小洛正要開口的時候， 波特按著小洛輕輕地搖頭。 
『我們不如先上去排戲吧？』 波特望望自己的手錶， 『一小時後我們就要去外景拍攝了。』 
『又是排戲。 天啊， 怎麼我在自己筆下的故事裡總不能隨便一些？』 庫多理悲鳴， 並隨之交代小洛， 『給我弄好食的， 是出外景時食用的。』 
小洛沈默地點頸。 
『不要牛肉三文活。 』 庫多理轉身踏上樓梯時突然停步， 望回下方小洛， 『有時間的話， 弄弄其他的。。。比如豹肉？ 』 
沃高夫立即用巨臂擋向小洛。 
『只是想想， 不過就算也得付之實行才能吧？ 』 

庫多理笑聲隨著櫻梯升高而漸漸消失。 直至看不見他， 沃高夫才放下手臂。 那裡的小洛像是被下咒一樣的站在原地， 目光不轉地望向已沒有庫多理的樓梯。 
『你還好嗎？ 』 沃高夫憂心地問。 
『好。。。我還很好。』 神經質的小洛被電擊立即醒來， 『對了， 要備他們準備。 我們只有少過一小時的時間， 不可以留在這裡磨了。』 
小洛失控一樣的跑入廚房。 沃高夫因而將目標鎖定庫多理， 跑上二樓， 直接地扭開波特的房門。 不過他還未發出任何聲音， 庫多理投上一對怒不可止的眼光， 前所未見的危險感覺似是由他腳下的小影一直向自己伸來。 
『庫多理， 你剛才』
『你好？』 一把成熟的狼聲在空氣中問。 波特由劇本抬起半張臉， 由書頁的邊緣射出他的目光。 
『波特先生， 庫多理令小洛』
思緒本以為可以理性地將一切解釋， 之不過意外就是由面前的犬星發生。 波特手上的劇本落下， 被儀態強壓得近似扭曲的怒火由他的嘴角和眼瞳發放。 波特歪歪頭， 雙眼收細地打量與將門框填滿的巨狼說道，
『又如何？ 若我是你， 我現在會去擔心小洛。 對吧？』  

沃高夫往後一退， 目光一掃向用劇本慢慢蓋上卮己的小毛球。 這裡沒有仔可以這的事。 他只好在最後一盯。 
『抱歉， 我剛才打擾了。』 汶高夫說罷， 房門 『碰！』一聲後關上， 尾隨漸遠去的在一連串踏步聲。 

此際庫多理悄悄地偷望全身白毛拉緊的波特。 突然， 他接上的波射的視線， 立昂用劇本再遮蓋自己。 

波特微微拉後身軀， 問 『當真？』
『這個嘛， 』 庫多理露出一絲難色， 『重要嗎？』
『重要！』 波特的反應令庫多理意外地眼前一亮。 剛才的波特呢？ 怎麼
『因為我想對付那些斗纏不清的記者嘛！』 波特捉著庫多理的雙手， 『你會教我的對吧？』 
『你該不會是指我在戲弄巨狼的。。。』
波特的雙眼閃亮亮地說， 『我要的， 是你悄悄令小洛感到恐怖的方法！ 你則才一定有用過， 沒有嗎？』
『沒。』 庫庫理爽快地說。 『沒有。』 
只惜在雙眼發光般的星犬面前， 似乎中間的事實變成了根本不存的幻想， 而且連一點回退的空間都沒有。
『根本沒有任何用魔法！』 庫多理絕望地大叫。 『我們還要排戲！』
『你一定有！ 教我！』 波特大叫。 

※
『開一個價！ 將小洛還給我。』 
『你連一個小子都當成貨品了！』 哥福指向娜芙蒂罵道， 『本來我也沒打算留他， 不過一聽你這種口吻， 還要在這裡硬把他拉走就是絕對不行！』 
『好， 我就將他拉走， 看你可以做出什麼事！』 

娜芙蒂扔下在雙耳吐出火光的哥福， 一推推開廚房的木門， 下一手就立即將小洛的尾巴扯起。 
『啊！ 好痛啊！』 
小洛叫嚷道， 他手一鬆， 廚刀應下而落地。 同一時候， 氣急敗走的沃高夫撞入。 
『還有你！ 』 娜芙蒂立即大叱， 『如果不是你陪著小洛， 你會這樣自把自為？』
沃高夫還未及時明白一切。 不過眼見廚刀在地斫， 小洛又一絲受傷都沒有， 系統裡的機戒立即解除。 
『這與沃高夫無關！』 小洛反抗道， 『是我要來這裡。 
『來發明星夢？ 夠了， 你一定要跟我回去！ 』  

娜芙蒂扯著小洛的尾巴踏步走出廚房。 玄關裡大門口被打開， 可以看見花園的草木在陽光下閃耀。 哥福盤起雙手， 靠在門框邊站著， 當娜芙蒂一踏出門框時， 他說， 『閘口外全是記者』
娜芙蒂停下腳步， 咬緊牙問， 『你居然！』。 
『不， 但我倒相信是你的車。』 哥福挑起一端的眉反問， 『是我以前送給你的淡粉紅色何德斯， 對吧？』 
娜芙蒂立昂收起之前的怒勢而變得凝重。 未幾， 她的頭一擺， 單手戴上浮誇的太陽眼鏡， 用她自信的腳步踏上花園的小石路。 
尾後小洛放慢腳步。 
『怎樣了？』 娜芙蒂問。
『我不想被記者看到。 如果媽媽』
『哈！』 娜芙蒂的臉上抽蓄一樣地笑道， 『現在你才想起卡絲？』
『不， 我真的不想這樣子走出去』 小洛哀求道。
『你在昨天之前沒考慮今天的下場嗎？』

雖然太陽眼鏡的墨綠鏡片將大部份的眼色蓋過， 不過娜芙蒂卻是非常明顯地扭身， 瞄向在門框觀望一切的哥福。 
『怎樣？』 哥福盤手問。 
『當然是給我開閘， 不然怎樣？』 理所當然地由娜芙蒂各問。 
『唉』 哥福輕唉， 之後取出灰色小摺帽， 穿過雙耳戴上。 這時候他向娜芙蒂曲起手肘。 
『多謝。』 娜芙蒂輕輕地說。 她現在放下小洛的尾巴， 轉交上哥福的肘內。 同時， 她用警告般的提示對小洛說， 『你最好給我一個離開的時間。』

『我知道了。』 小洛低頭按摩自已的尾巴， 悄悄地看著兩個成年的狐狸一同跟到花園的盡頭， 轉身於那面小牆。 之後他一聽到大閘打開， 緊隨的是比陽光還要更亮， 似是閃電的鎂光燈由那轉角位置此起彼落， 還有一群吵離的聲音。 
『你怎樣了， 小洛？』 沃高夫問。  
小洛雙手抱上自己的臉， 沈默地站了好一會， 『我沒問題。』 
『娜芙蒂說要一個回去的時間。 那麼你想要什麼時候？』
『給我一點時間想想。』 

小洛說罷就自己急步走回屋裡， 留下沃高夫。 當沃高夫也跟著走回去時， 他發現身穿黑袍的默頓在簷影下出現， 無聲無息地觀看剛才的事。 
『有趣， 對嗎？』 機械般的聲音問。 
『我倒覺得你不應在這裡。』 沃高夫回道。
『是嗎？』 默頓冰冷的聲音反問， 『 我反而覺得自己錯過了不少才對。 中間的轉變是什麼呢？ 你能解釋嗎？』 
『抱歉， 我沒有那套分析行為的系統， 不過我有超過八成的行為感覺認為你不應在這時候出現。』
『唔哼』 默頓的目光又回到那眼角瞄小牆的位置說， 『那我不就是餘下兩成了？』
『你想說什麼？』 這一句說話沒有由沃高夫的口裡吐出。 他的思路沒法分析默頓的目的。 想在追問的同時， 思路裡浮出另一個問題， 

『或者那是不可被分析的思路？』

TBC
26/5/2013

----------


## kl122002

OS DKT 5

『阿啦卡蒙哩!』 波特用力地一揮手上的魔杖， 劃破空氣。 
『  』 
上方就只有冷光燈， 數支支架， 電線。 包圍身邊的沒有魔怪反而是一班被喚作 『同事』的片場助理...即使腦裡已浮起對白， 知道故事的情節， 但沒有觀眾， 沒有可支撐氣氛的道具， 又該怎樣像波特般演出？

『卡!』 導演大叫， 『那個小的不可以再緊張一點嗎! 』 
在波特的黑袍角下的庫多理抗議道， 『我又怎樣對著空氣感到恐懼？』
導演用存地抓拔他頭上的亂毛， 然後抱起自己似是挑狂的一樣跑出外面。 
『同事，』 波特問， 『可以在上方吊一張魔怪的畫嗎？ 說不定會比較容易入戲？』 

在這一片藍綠廣闊的場地的助理互望， 點點頭之後一至同意了。 現在又變回休息等候的時間。 外方還是傳來導演陣陣的咆哮， 室內的大家都對外方被罵的感到一絲無奈。
『我們不能再這樣繼續下去。』 庫多理站起身， 拍拍身上的戲服。 『我剛看到另一廠有大埸景， 先進的科技玩意。 怎麼我們...好像在演獨腳戲？』
『你別問這問題， 好嗎？』波特輕輕地回道。 
『我們是這劇和小說的原作者! 』 庫多理的雙眼瞪起大眼， 『我怎能接受現在的樣子？』
 『你以為我也沒想過嗎？』 波特反問， 『但這是大家的意思。』 
『但似乎沒把我的放在 ‘大家’ 裡面。 』 庫多理瞪出大眼， 歪頭道， 『怎麼和我所知的星光世界有那麼大出入？』
波特的口張開， 像是在說話一樣地咬字， 卻沒有發出一點字詞的音節。 他擺擺頭， 強行把庫多理由另一扇門拉出到廠房的後巷。 

『好痛!』 庫多理奪回自己的手臂， 急急接摩。 『你是否被誰扯尾巴令你失神了!』
『 難道你以為我一直都感到不妥嗎？ 』 波特將暗袋裡的劇本用力捲起， 『但這是大的意思啊! 拍戲並不是一個獨立可以完成的事情! 』 
『我明白這點...啊？』 庫多理在最後的音節突然一扭， 『怎麼會不可能？』 
 劇本彈回原型， 波特用它拍上自己的臉， 沈重地悲嗚之後露出一對扭曲的雙眼， 『你不可能準備一切的道具， 攝影機， 處理， 宣傳等等的事吧？』 
『哥福不是這樣嗎？』 庫多理豎起雙耳， 『至少以我所知你是這種』
『他是絕對的例外。』 波特立即反駁， 『至少我還未能像他一樣單一個身影有可以有這種力量。 也因此， 大家的依靠是必須的。』 
『我的天啊。』 這樣子已浮上了庫多理的全身， 未幾， 在指點他露出一對水溜溜， 渴望同情的目光。 
『這是不可能， 庫多理。』 波特直接地說。 
『唉』 庫多理再用手遮回。 一個擺手將原被髮型師處理好的頭和頸毛一手抓亂， 『好了， 好了。 我們回去吧。 』 

庫多理轉身開步之際， 波特按下他的雙肩。 看回去， 波特的雙眼緊緊鎖定在庫多理身上。 
『 知道了， 知道了。 我知道了』 
但這樣說， 加上扭動的身軀還未能令波特鬆手， 直至庫多理投降， 
『好了! 好了! 我一切聽你說的!』  
波特一鬆手， 庫多理就二話不說地溜進廠門。 不過在二三步的奔跑聲未幾， 傳出『碰』的一聲。 
沒特立即跑望， 他看刑庫多理難看的四肢全攤的跌在地面。 

『我好像有對你說過片廠的地板是特別滑的， 對吧？』 波特慢慢地走上來說。 
『扶起我， 嗚...不然你當是沒看見過。』 
庫多理於是保持這姿態在原地待了好一會， 擺了一擺尾巴。 不過當週方邊一片沈默時， 他從地板裡抬起頭， 接上波特那等候又是凝視的目光。 
『你是準備準扶起我， 還是』
『我在等你自己起來。』 波特回道。
『波特， 你真可惡!』 庫多理立即扭扭身後爬起， 邊走邊打去戲服上的灰塵發出他的怨念， 『口裡把我喚作師傅， 卻在那時候當我不存在...』 
『只是很簡單的跌倒， 根本拉不上什麼師傅徒弟的事吧？』 波特反問。

雙耳扭轉擺後， 手掃掃自己的頸毛， 庫多理用力吸氣後對波特反出白眼。 他保持了這姿態好幾秘， 失敗的一樣搖頭嘆氣。
『現代的獸人已不怕穿黑袍的法師。』
『都只不過是一個小小的摔倒。』 波特尾隨庫多理的急步， 『怎麼把它說得那麼遠大？』
『唉...』 庫多庫擺擺尾， 『如果是以前呢， 我手下的門徙一定緊張都不得了。』

『可惜這裡是伯拉兄弟片場， 而你只是小小初皆的演員。』
厚而有力的聲音由走廊未端響起， 令庫多理突然站直身軀。 小狼雙耳豎起的樣子和小學生出入不大， 令波特用力地強忍底下的偷笑。 
『哥福？ 你怎會』 波特將目標立即轉移並問
『因為有點事不得不走來看看。 』 哥福簡短地回答， 並向庫多理說『 庫多理， 你過來看看這個。 』 

是什麼呢？ 庫多理只是覺得有點意外。 既然這裡是片場， 那就應沒什麼東西是哥福未見過的吧？ 
『我只是...對它有點感到不妥。』 
哥福移開身軀， 背後的那個立即令庫多理眼前一亮， 然後在原地站著。 
『它是什麼？』 從後追上的波特問。

它是一座道具， 又是是一尊大約兩頭成年龍身高的巨像。 泥灰色底下仔細得幾可亂真， 充滿爆炸性的筋肉。 庫多理看著它被其他獸人用機器裝上持有巨斧的雙手， 另一小團替它戴回彷精鋼打造的頭盔， 背後的獸人扳下控制桿， 它的本來黑黑灰灰的雙眼立即亮出充滿殺意的血紅色。 

『這是貝斯魯吧？』 庫多理皺眉問。 『 太像真的吧？』
『這就是半獸人？』 波特問。 
『是的， 數百年前的半獸人有這樣體格。』 庫多理壓低聲迫問哥福， 『你是從何找來？』 
『是舊的倉存。』 哥福以同樣輕聲地說， 『但我對它總是感到不妥。』 

波特看到庫多理輕宜地合上眼， 凝皇地皺起眉。 在下一秒， 巨像其中一把巨斧突然跌落地面， 差少許打中底下拉電線走過的一位犬人。 
那裡安裝的工作立即停止， 紛紛皇新檢查巨像， 還有按撫邵被嚇壞的犬人。 

『你為何把它找出來？』 庫多理重新張開眼問。 
『不就是因為有個小孩說你沒法入戲嘛。』 哥福冷冷地回道。 
庫多理用手拍上自己的臉， 拉下雙耳和眼皮。 
『它在這裡有多久了？』
『至少三至四十年吧？』 哥福說， 『是以前指史詩片的道具。』 
『那你最好叫大家在完戲後破壞這巨像』 庫多理凝重地說， 『已經有些東西走入這軀體。』
『你所指的是？』 波特一問， 哥福同時豎起雙耳。
『貝斯魯』  庫多理說， 『是他本尊。』
『什麼？』 哥福忍不住問。 『 他不只是一個故事人物嗎？』
『什麼!』 庫多理意外地瞪大雙眼， 『三百五十年前的大戰， 幾乎將法城破壞的傢伙是他! 難道你沒有讀歷史嗎？』 
『我只知他的傳說， 好像兒童故事的一樣。』 波特用手托著下巴， 慢慢地想起內容， 『好像叫 ‘背戰妖魔城’， 對吧？ 一個半獸人英雄領著數位灰帶巫師， 還有一位灰帶箭手， 向無惡不作， 將活獸人造成魔偶的魔王宣戰的故事。』 
『你口裡的邪惡魔王還在這裡。 』 庫多理輕輕地咳道。
『真的？』 波特問， 『在歐原嗎？ 我很想看看呢!』 
庫多理合上眼， 盤起雙手， 眉目間隱隱的抽畜令右耳在不自覺地跳動。  『事實上， 你口中那位邪惡魔王』 

『吼! 』

它咆吼， 它動起巨大的身軀， 它拾起剛刀跌在地上的巨斧， 它踏出了自己的一步…

『它活了？』 波特的目光和其他獸人一樣， 由庫多理立即轉投向面前的巨像。 他目裡充滿了意外， 但全身卻和哥福一樣若無其事的在原地看著。 
『他似乎真的活了。 』 波特笑道。
『我看這道具真的可以幫忙。』 哥福漸漸在嘴角泛起一陣得意的笑容， 露出勝利的目光。 這時他向下望， 『你說呢， 庫多…理？』 

波特感覺到自己的戲服被拉扯， 翻開罩袍， 驚見那黑袍小狼躲在自己背後， 閃縮地避過自己的目光之餘， 全身震斗。 
『你…』 波特的聲音漸漸縮小。 
『當你沒有看見我， 可以嗎？』 庫多理弱小的聲音哀求道。 

※

『這才是驚慄， 還有那種挑戰!』 導演放聲大讚。 
哥福用腳輕輕將萬份不願意的庫多理推出去， 不過庫多理立即再跑回背後。 
『我想可以將其中一幕剪出來當畫布， 如何？ 』 哥福提議， 『這也算是波特第一次和小孩合作的電影。』 
『我會把這個建議帶到宣傳部看看。』 導演點頭說， 『今天謝謝大家!』 

歡樂的起哄應之起落， 射燈隨即關上， 而巨像的赤目也被切斷電源， 它在灰暗中合而為一， 除少許的外型隱隱露出之外， 大家幾乎已忘記它的存在。 
『回家了。』 波特鬆一口氣， 『走吧， 庫多理？』
『我餓極了， 』 庫多理闊步出去外面， 『看! 這陣晚風多舒服!』
『等等， 庫多理。』
『怎麼了？』 庫多理起皺眉角。
『你忘了脫下戲服。』 波特指向庫多理。 
『啊! 』 庫多理拍拍自己的頭，
『你太入戲吧？』 波特淺笑道， 『我在這等你， 你快去更衣吧。』

走入在剛才還是鮮綠色的廠房， 當中的幽暗就好比是用黑紗布蓋上雙眼， 卻又隱隱地感覺到週邊的一切， 無言中繞身擦過， 遠方的通道的殘光在工具之間穿插，成為了唯一的指引。 這種灰暗令庫多理即時閉氣， 加快腳步轉入通往更衣室的通道。 

『呼。』 他走入更衣室， 從一排掛釘取落剩下的童裝服， 換而掛上戲服， 將耀目的外衣輕鬆地套在身上， 穿上鮮藍色的短褲。 
然後他看見了背後全身鏡的影像: 掛在釘上的黑色巫師袍， 身上穿上神氣的衣服， 幻想他可以對其他獸人說， 『我就是庫多理， 黑袍空間大法師』。 
可笑的感覺隨之觸發， 由每支毛孔鑽入體內， 令庫多理自己發笑。

『對， 如果真是那樣， 又會是如何呢？』
機械的聲音在右耳響起， 彊硬的感覺由右方的頸彎滑向左方， 感覺漸漸收細而變得鋒利。 
聲音的原主沒出現在鏡裡， 但卻是實在地站在庫多理的右方。 
『默頓』 庫多理輕喚。 
『唔？』 默頓的眼珠滑向庫多理身上。 『你說， 會是如何呢？』
『 』
『概然如此， 我想也跟你一樣， 去休息好了。』 
庫多理閃電般把難以至信的目光投向那張沒有表情的臉上。 
『休息？』
『只是一會， 』 默頓從庫多理身上滑落， 無聲地移上全身鏡前。 現在鏡裡的他漸漸成形， 在數秒之間， 默頓就連地上的影都一同出現。 嘴角向下一曲， 露出似是滿足的表情。
『感覺真好。』 
『那麼。。即是我』 庫多理立即問， 『已不重要？』 
『什麼？ 噢， 不』 默頓回去抱著庫多理， 他的枯幼的手臀由小乎狼的雙肩隨衣領的布料滑落， 停在胸口心跳的位置。
『你在害怕， 對吧？』 默頓問
『 』
『我所...』 默頓一轉音調， 『重視的庫多理。』
『黑法的世界現在由誰掌管？ 』 庫多理把精神抽回問道。
『這當然是把你創造， 和上獻的那位， 不是嗎？』 默頓笑言， 『世上一直只有兩個可可以與我同坐的法師， 一位是我重視的庫多理， 而另一位是我欣賞的亞戈斯。』 
『齊格!』 庫多理幾乎失控地尖叫。 『他會把整個歐原大陸變成他的世界!』
『噓。』 默頓將手一托庫多理的下巴。 『反正也歐原大陸已不再由你主持， 那片小小的土地變成亡土也沒所謂罷？ 』
『啊』 庫多理感到腹內一陣抽畜， 『我可是用了好幾百年的時間打造。。』

默頓突然再把手托上庫多理的下巴。 在沈默之後， 精神集中之間， 默頓豎起雙耳的同時， 庫多理也聽到一把沈厚的聲音。 這古老的聲音將黑袍法帥拉回數百年前的回憶。

『...殺死庫多理...要殺死庫多理...上來， 以半獸人的光榮， 要殺死庫多理...』

『他在這？ 』 默頓悄悄地問。 
『他在這。』 
默頓慢慢地點頭， 進入沈思的肅目。 『處理他。 』 

TBC 20/7/2013

----------


## kl122002

OS DKT 6 

『好的， 我們先想好一個計劃。』 庫多理在原地打轉說， 『他在那裡， 我們在這; 他卻在我們拍戲的地方， 我們卻要每次而對著他， 不可以破壞， 因為它是片場的導具。 』 
而對這不停地轉圈的白色毛團， 加入深思的波特也感到一陣陣的頭暈。 他向後靠上椅背嘆道， 『你可以別這樣子打轉嗎？』 
『可惡！』 庫多理用地力一踏地板， 『格斯的壞習慣跑到我身上了！』 
『事實你說的貝斯魯，』 波特抓抓頭上的雙耳， 『他不是已死了嗎？』
庫多理用力理理嘴唇， 『是的， 他的確是， 在肉體上說。 但他是一名灰帶， 所以他是不帶有死亡的准許。』 
『灰帶？ 那是什麼？』 
『就是被法秤加封的凡獸民。 』 庫多理咬嘴唇， 『當中有分為騎士， 術師， 靈帥。 騎士指的是用魔法武器攻擊， 術師不消說就是魔法師， 而用的是中性的魔法， 至於靈帥就是負責計劃的行事。 這組織...。那是什麼？』

波特在木櫃的底下找出一個小小的舊紙盒。 打開一看， 裡面有三種不同的顏色棋子， 紅色， 綠色， 還有看起來還帶有少許閃光的灰色。 每一種色下的棋子都是不同動物的形狀。 
庫多理把隨手拿起一兩只摸摸， 次後動作加快， 一手將全部棋子倒在地面， 排整之後分成三個不同顏色的陣營。 他再一一摸奏最近自己的綠色棋子的， 口中默唸:， 
『阿多斯默， 尼拉， 也格社雷。。

庫多理所說名字有些是庫波特聽過， 也有些全不知道。 庫多理在替綠色的點名之後， 小狼的手移向紅色的龍樣棋子， 嘴裡吞著， 吐道， 『那畸形的小綠龍。 』 
『它是...他？』 波特從一片混亂中被炸出的一樣。 『格斯。 魯法修？』
庫多理沒有回答， 手一鬆， 目光投向灰銀色的棋子群， 未幾沒不說一話便將所有棋子掃回原本的紙盒， 交回期待庫多理反應的波特。 
『真是非常懷念那些日子。』  庫多理淺笑。 
『也即是說， 那些名字 』 波特指向膠棋子， 『全都是真的？』 
庫多理回以一個肯定的眨眼。 在下一秒， 閃電般的靈感刺起庫多理的目光， 重回盒面最頂端的灰銀色的棋子， 手一探， 他拾起當中唯一的半獸人棋像。

『我想到方法了。』 小白狼露出一抹惡意的笑容， 『就讓他複活吧。』 
波特豎起了雙耳。

※

本來庫多理就想在廚房裡作法。 花了三四小時， 白牆才畫好了複雜的符陣。 不過在這時， 突然回來的哥福一踏進廚房， 被牆面的七色怪字嚇得似是原地定格般。 眼珠的視野一看見底下經過的庫多理， 於是很快就有了答案， 二話不說的將小白狼狠狠地扔出外外面。 

路過並在修草的沃高夫剛好迎上飛狼， 之不過他及時身子一扭， 讓庫多理落在地上打滾。 
『你把我家的廚房當成什麼了！』 哥福在窗戶咆哮。 
『只不過是一個有點複雜的魔法。 』 波特試拉著快要上去怒踢飛狼的哥福說， 『 那些是水溶性的顏料。』 
『我不管！』 哥福大叫， 『我限你在三鐘內清理這裡！ 我不想特別行動巫師團出現在這裡！』 

經這麼一說， 波特的胃立即引起一陣扭痛， 他眼下望見哥福用來地扭著他小肚的長毛。 當你的眼光再向下移多一點， 哥福扭得更是用力。 同時他聽到哥福輕輕地說， 『如果是犯法的話， 而現在特別行動巫師團又出現...你認將會有什麼意外？』

『庫多理快清理這裡。 我認真的， 快！』 波特立即吼道。 
『怎麼連你都成了他們的一伙？』 滿臉泥巴的庫多理哀號道。 
『快給我清理！』 哥福大叫。 
沃高夫毫不客氣地將戎多理由地面抽起， 當細小的白狼嚇得雙腳亂踢的時候， 巨手一鬆， 差那麼的一點再在花園的石板上摔個痛快。 
小白狼迅速地向巨狼瞄一眼， 拍拍身上的泥次後， 他朝哥福的方向舉起雙手。 

『你！』 哥福大叫。 
小手的尾指凌空一彈， 似乎立即觸動了空氣中的機關。 廚房裡已畫起的符文隨之運轉， 跑出本來的牆壁， 扭曲， 擴張， 變型...最後成了一群包圍著哥福和波射的黑影。 
黑影漸漸從無影中成了異獸的型， 慢慢一一亮起似是雙眼的紫光。 這時哥福身上的毛不自覺地緊張發硬， 豎起得像針的一樣。 專注在四周變幻的目光而忘了找尋逃走的路線。 
同時同地的波特豎起好奇的雙耳， 除了看， 還想一聽這群影在說些什麼。 它們神密的低喃穿疏空氣之中， 然而卻除此之外沒有啟動任何魔法。 波特望回日光如常的窗外， 那裡的庫多理雙眼發黑， 他的身影逆光進入廚房。 

『那麼說， 庫多理在這裡？』 波特立即回望身邊的黑影， 但沒有一個是狼的長相。
『夠了！』 哥福吼道， 『可以把這個廚房還給我嗎？』
低喃靜止， 不同的紫光聚集中在哥福身上。 未過幾秒好似之間起了一陣混亂， 令這群異光分散， 連同黑影化淡， 消失， 窗外的陽光再射進室內， 重見白主調的開放式廚房， 牆身而沒有符陣。

庫多理在哥福和波特們面前現身， 他是怎樣由外面剎間跑進室並不是要點。 哥福沒有再問太多， 輕亨一聲的從雪櫃取去冰水後大步離開。 
『剛才的是什麼？』 波特問。
『亡靈， 煉獄法師之餘此類。』 庫多理扭開水喉， 用新鮮的清水洗洗臉。 
『你們剛說了什麼？ 』 
『這個嘛...。』 庫多理皺起眉。 
『怎樣？』
 『因為看見一個明星成了黑魔法學徒所以很興奮。』 庫多理用存抓緊自己的前額， 『他們想找你簽名， 留個剪影...總之就是一片混亂。 但怎麼都好像把我忘記了...。』
『你即是說， 我在另一個世界都這樣有名氣嗎？』 波特吃驚問道。 
『我也不曉得。 不過似乎就是了。』 
庫多理抓抓頭， 瞄瞄窗外站在原來修整草地的巨狼。 他舉止的目光弔起了屠狼的注意， 被回投一個帶著不厭惡又好奇的視線。 

『我不太信任這部機器。』 庫多理說著， 瞇著眼。 
『什...別這樣說。』  波特急急補上。 
庫多理一手指一抓， 隨之拔起了豕三根波特的白毛。 同樣的情況在大家初見面的時候出現過了， 波特在自己的身軀上出了另一個分魂， 和庫多理的一周浮在半空。
『沃高夫是一個機器。』 庫多理說， 『我沒怪他， 如他是需要完成他的責任... 』
『或者哥福的回來只是一場巧合？』 波特反問。 
『...』 庫多理沒有把自己的說話續下去， 他各波特投出一個 『你真的會相信嗎？』 的目光。 
『無論如何， 我都覺得這是巧合。』
『在法的定界裡不容巧合， 每事每物是有必合必散的原理。 像我們的相遇， 也有將來的離開。 我不是法秤， 所以我不會在這裡分析。 反而我正要想出一個安全又不會招來麻煩的方法， 我一定要捉走那只半獸人怪物！ 』

當個分靈的波特在半空摸摸下巴， 下方的身軀則迷糊的一樣接下了電視開關， 將身子摔上沙發上呆看節目。 那是一場賽車直播， 拍到一部紅色的跑車閃電一樣跑過賽道， 扔去身後的景物。 
賽車的速道和聲音剛好在房外閃過， 電視也隨之出現波特家的閘門。  

『那我明白哥福在回來的原因。 』 波特說， 『今天是大賽車， 賽道由這裡直入片廠...因此哥福這麼早就回來了！』 
庫多理聳聳背。 波特立即重新將目光集中在面前的庫多理。 眨眨眼， 庫多理的分靈還是在自己的面前。 
『我總不信沒法處理那個半獸人。』 庫多理分靈的目光投向電視， 看著由高空拍攝的畫， 清晰地出現整個賽道和群眾的位置。 嘴唇一咬， 說『對了， 現在不是已有空廣無人的地方嗎？』
『你說什麼？』
『沒有人工作的片場。 這就夠大了。』
『不過還有保安呢！』 
『天啊， 』 庫多理擠出邪惡的笑容問， 『這會把我難起嗎？』 

TBC (13/8/2013)

----------


## kl122002

DKT 7 

賽車所用的車不是晶體， 或者反地心吸力， 而是古老， 也在歐原常見以化石油推動的汽車。 在美洲大陸土生土長的獸民來說， 這種車在日常中可以說是落伍得寧可不要。 之不過在賽車的世界中， 震憾心弦的引擎聲就好比魔法電影中的咒語和魔杖一樣不可缺少。 
賽車擦過目光帶起刺激的心跳和共鳴， 庫多理如今還是真的第一次這麼近距離接觸。 想著如果可以站在這裡看久一點就更好了。 

『明年我會再看過， 不過現在首先...。』
庫多理合上眼， 雙手合十碰上自己的嘴唇， 陽光之下他的身影慢慢拉長， 甚至在毫無牆壁的地方站起， 漸漸地浮出了外型， 毛色...

最後， 躲在 角的波特已認不出哪一位才是真的庫多理。 

兩個白狼在互相點頭對視之後， 另一個再用自己的影子分出另一個， 如是這樣， 共有八隻一樣的白狼在那裡。 在面前唯一原主的庫多理至今一句話都沒有說， 那群小白狼就立即各自分跑入不同的地方消失。 

『你剛才幹了什麼？』 波特讓看呆了的下巴活動。 
『自我意識分裂。』 庫多理拉緊自己的眉角， 『』對的， 不計算我在內， 有八個， 應該足夠了。 快來吧， 我要施另一個法陣』


※
特別觀眾席上有一位帶了著灰暗白毛的狼， 雅然地欣賞眼下的賽事。 他的身旁還有同樣地放鬆， 長得年青的豹。 豹的綠眼鎖定跑道上的賽車， 手中握著一張被壓力和汗弄得幾乎無法還原的白卡。  
他們的左後還有一位把帽拉得很低， 似在休眠的茶色貉人。 貉沒有什麼興趣地間中望望， 之後又回到眼下起落的胸腹。 

狼人的手輕放在豹的白卡上面， 說， 『只是小注， 輸了就不要緊。』
『噢不。』 豹人說， 『我買票的時候順口說錯了號碼...它在一直前...』
說著全場的群眾看著一部褐色過線而尖叫。 同時豹人一知失控， 連同背椅後摔。 
『你怎麼了？』 白狼急問。
『我居然買了最冷門的一部， 而它...居然勝出了第二圈。 』 豹人吞吞口水， 『 原本的十塊錢， 現在是一千萬...進我袋了...』
『真的？ 太好了！ 快去領錢吧！』 白狼的雙眼放光的一樣照向一臉意外的豹人。
『不， 我...』 
『把白卡給我吧。』  

貉不知不覺動身走上來， 順勢中取走豹手上的白卡。 他用紙巾輕印坎汗水之後， 雙眼都不回望就步下特別觀眾席， 消失在下方的潮浪。 

『我不想要那筆錢。』 豹人說， 『我真的不想要。 我不想看見那位因打錯數字， 被上司指責的賣票小姐， 如今看著我的助理拿著這個意外的錯誤去領錢。 她之後一定會被撤職。 請告訢我， 我可以怎樣幫她？ 』 

白狼不敢相信， 這才不過廿多歲的豹會說出這種說話。
『你寧願要錢都不要嗎？』
『我寧可不要。』 豹人說。 
本來想說， 『你真是財氣妄大』 的白狼在這時說不出話。 他用指尖抹抹嘴角， 說， 『她做的這件錯事， 就是沒有可修補的方法。 她是可能被迫令撤職， 那， 由你給你一份新的小半職不是更好嗎？』 
『我想把彩票直接給她， 不行嗎？』 

『不行。 絕對不行！』 白狼警告一樣提醒， 『你要是給她就更可能使她的上司覺得這是一場鬧劇。 當中的行益運送可以使她入獄。 就算不入獄， 一筆橫財會令性格急變。 那時候， 她將不會是現在的她， 也永不會明白這次的錯誤是美麗而又應該警醒。 』
說畢， 這裡的吵鬧聲中出現了一片小小的沈默。 無聲的門打開， 無的兩對腳步前後走入。 貉身後就是那位犯了這美麗錯誤的賣票斑點貓小姐。 
斑點貓小姐勉強地擠出恭喜的笑容， 說恭喜的說話， 交上面額一千萬的支票後， 一轉身， 她過貉的背後急急低頭離開。 
她忘了關門， 所以在幾秒後傀出那彩票上司的嘮嘮聲音。 

這刻豹人立即爬起身， 停在門框， 探頭出去。 他所目的， 他所聽的， 也就如他剛才在想的， 也不願看目的一幕。 財票小姐在下方和周圍的熱鬧聲中交出他的公司外套。 

『抱歉。』 豹人的聲音帶了不自然的震抖， 『請問... 』
『是的？』 那彩票上司上前一步問。 
『不， 不是彩票的事。』 豹人的聲音變的穩定， 『貓女小姐， 我這...。這裡真的很有點悶， 可以絡我找三樽涼水嗎？』 
彩票上司對貓女盯一他最後的一眼， 獨自走下樓梯。 
『我？』 貓女問。
『是的。 』 豹人點頭說， 『涼水， 普通的三樽就可以了。 我會在這裡等你。』 
腦女的尾突然一拉直， 次後慢慢落下， 點點頭， 走向小食亭的樓梯方向。 

『你的上司有說不出的善良。』 白狼說。 
『過善是不能立足在商界的戰場。 』 貉人說， 從自己的口袋中取出另一張支票， 塞給白狼， 『這是你今天的工資， 華西奧， 你可以離開了。』 
白狼隨之拉緊臉， 慣性地望望金額。 閃電地一皺鼻， 卻又很快揚起眉角， 回到剛才的優雅， 對貉人笑道， 
『現在的時間就當是我的小禮， 送給一個得意的年青獸人。』
『隨便你。』 貉人輕哼， 回到自己的角落。 

賽事還有三圈才完結， 在這一片熱鬧中， 加上已沒有彩票的影子裡， 房裡是一片歡樂。 之不過當另一輛綠色車跑過黑白格子線界的時候， 悶心的感感覺從腳下湧上。 豹悄悄地偷望一見白狼， 而白狼的眼珠跳向貓女， 貓的也轉身望向豹人。 似是一種看不見的惡臭突襲， 破壞這裡一片歡樂的氣氛。 
互相彼此地望了一眼， 各自擠出一個傻笑。 貉將自己的平版電腦收起， 打開門， 站在門框的旁邊。 
『 去用膳吧。』 白狼說。
『也好， 簡單的就可以了。』 豹笑道。
『那就當然了』 白狼說， 對貓女笑道。  
『車在外邊已準備好。』 貉在最後各大家說。

四獸人步出戶間， 一同走下樓梯。 在這刻， 不少其他的獸人也一樣離開。 賽事未結束， 也未對換中獎的彩票， 有的板起臉默默地走下去。 在這一片板悶中能保持一點餘歡， 不知不覺地成為了某角的集點， 在他們背後的巨大螢幕亮起大家的笑容。

華西奧不自覺地抬頭， 望向巨大螢幕之後， 再轉回相距百餘步的新建片廠。 純白色的拱頂建築在陽光中不算耀目， 之不過它的一種存在感卻是令他引起止步的疑問。
『華西奧？』豹人問
『怎麼了， 希殊？』 
『那個片廠好像有點怪， 對吧？』 希殊問。 
『你也感覺到？』 
希殊聳聳背， 眼瞄瞄四週， 說， 『心理作怪？』
『你應不會對製片投資有興趣吧？』 華西奧問。 
這時候 『投資』 一詞的聲音將前方沈默的貉人剎停腳步。 他轉回頭， 對他們兩位問， 『娛樂和影視投資？』 
『不， 不。 』 希殊立即擺手說， 『我沒...』
『我看見你的尾卻沒有擺。 好的， 我知怎樣做...。』 說著， 貉人加快了腳步， 獨自略過群眾， 之彼混入其中。 

『噢，』 希殊發出一陣哀號， 胃痛得像要作吐的樣子， 『我一定要把他制止。』 

※

『…將這個搬過去， 然後這…這是該放在什麼地方？』 
整間片廠原本是用來拍攝大型歌舞， 現在被庫多理偷用了來充當他的黑魔法施場。 波特起初以為這小狼會弄一個比廚房更巨型的魔法陣， 沒料到大片的地面上只用粉筆畫了一個才手掌大小的三角。 

三角的邊用了符文包圍， 型成一個缺角的花樣。 庫多理最後望了一眼， 點點頭， 露出滿意的目光。 
『就是這樣？』 波特忍不住問。
『對。 』  庫多理說。
『就是這樣？』
『對。 你已問了兩次。』 
『真的就是這樣？』 波特皺眉問。 
『是的， 真的， 如是這樣。』 庫多理不耐煩地補了一句， 『在法陣啟動之後， 你就會明白。』

波特於是找了一張木椅坐在一角， 靜心看看面前的小狼會弄出什麼東西。 他看著
庫多理把手指放入先己的口，中然後靜止了好長的時間。 

『現在怎樣了？』 波特問。
『我怕痛啊！』 庫多理大叫。 
『啥？』
『這法陣要用血啟動…。之不過， 咬手指會很痛…』庫多理縮起雙耳說， 『但根本又沒有可以不用血啟動的魔法...。』 
波特用存一拍頭， 『想想吧， 如果你被默頓責怪， 哪一項會比咬手指更痛？』 
『那我...』 庫多理轉轉雙耳， 『還是不如被默頓責怪好了。』 

波特望望週邊， 他發生不遠的地方有一疊還在包裝裡的信紙， 而且還有一些文具置在一角。 波特將信紙包裝打開， 摸摸信紙之後取起了一張， 一步步走近庫多理。

『你打算記下這法陣？』 庫多理瞇著眼問。
『其中一半吧？ 』 波特淡然一笑， 問 『你有看過 ‘天將轟殺’這電影嗎？』
庫多理滾滾眼珠， 搖搖頭。
『當中一幕是這樣的』 說著， 波特抓起庫多理的小手， 『 奸角走上來， 和現在一樣， 抓起被害者，』
波特將那手掌的肉質地方面向他自己。 庫多理心理令本能上反出一絲混亂。
『用經過特製的紙刀狠狠地斬下去。』
『什麼？』 
波特話速比庫多理的意識更快。 白犬淡然的雙眼中在剛才的說話之後漸漸起了邪惡。。 
『不。。不』  庫多理的喉底悄悄地發出聲音。 
『邪角用手上特製的紙刀將受害者的其中一隻手指狠狠地斬下去！』 
『不！』 

在那一剎， 波特強狠而瘋狂的目光令庫多理天用存爭扎。 但波特用腳交錯地鎖緊庫多理， 今小白狼根本無法逃走。 

庫多理的雙眼不自覺地望著波特用手上的一張白紙， 由升起到落在自己的掌肉上面。  這是最後的機會， 庫多理用力擺過身子之後， 知道一切已沒可能。 波特瘋狂般的裂齒一笑， 白紙如是這樣劃肉間。 
冰涼， 少許的痛意隨之而來， 尾隨的小小紅色液體令庫多理雙腳一軟， 波特立即扔去白紙， 再扭身撐起庫多理。 
『你沒有事吧？』 
『豈會！』 庫多理半哭地叫嚷， 『看！ 在流血！』
『那現在不就是有血了嗎？』

TBC
7/9/2013

----------


## kl122002

DKT 8 

『噢！ 噢...』 庫多理用另一隻手抹沒汗的額頭， 反胃一樣地作吐。 他之後再看看波特疑神盯了很久後問， 『我們有血了， 對吧？』 
『對。』 波特從鼻骨掃掃自己的毛說， 『剛才...對不起。』
庫多理沒說什麼， 他向波射闣來回瞄了最後的一眼， 用受了傷的掌按下三角法陣。 

地面在最初沒有什麼異樣， 但隨之庫多理身上的白毛出現的黑色的符文， 雷電一樣射出不同的古怪文字並投在原有的牆壁， 整個空間包抱波特身上有不同的黑影閃略。 
妖邪的拉扯好比是某種忸物的尖叫， 怪聲此起彼落， 令波特很想起合上雙耳。 一直認識的白狼庫多理在符文中消失， 而在那裡變成了一個黑洞， 一把紅色火影在中間亮起， 而且格外起眼。 火影由小尖光點迅速移近， 而且變成一個似是由雙腳走路的東西。 
由波特的位置看進去， 那東西還有一般距離， 之不過隨它步步走近， 雙腳的分叉越來越高， 波特不自覺地後退了好幾步。 裡面的東西也好像知道的一樣， 停在它現在的位置。 

『為何這出口老是這麼小， 庫多理？』 一把沈厚， 好像在銅鐘裡的回音說。
『你不就可以變小一點嗎？』 滿身符文的庫多理由面前的黑洞背後轉出， 在旁邊反駁， 『你你本來就可以的說。』
 『嗤！』

突然一把烈火由裡面吐出， 那股同行的焚風差那小一點就將波特燒成黑炭。 波特及時用存翻身， 滾到遠遠安全的一角， 在這新的視野， 那火柱變成了一隻從沒幻想過的火焰巨手。 
巨手在有限的空間揮揮， 將原本冰涼的片廠升高了一兩度之後， 它立即收回去。 一切似乎回到平靜。 波特爬起身， 和庫多理一樣好奇地走到黑洞的出口， 屏息觀看。
暗紅色的一只大鋼靴』碰』一聲踏出， 緊隨鋼片在高溫中摺合的支啞聲， 將鋼靴的擁有者帶出。 烈火是它的一切， 每束火焰似是被風吹動的紅毛在晃動。 身上身起和鋼靴一樣的鋼甲， 有些鋼甲是燒至黑色， 也有一些發紅的鋼片舞起絲絲火苗。 

波特剛好和對方發黑的頭盔接上了視線， 剎那之間波特己知道『危險』並不是它的代名詞， 甚至 『致命』也不夠貼切。 頭盔內一對出的火焰對準了波特， 由原本似是一對抓痕的雙目突然放大。 
『噢！ 是真的波特！』 它大叫， 亳不遲疑地用燒得發紅的手鎧甲摸摸波特的下巴， 驚呼， 『啊！ 是真的犬星波特！』

『啊！...啊？』 波特本以為自己必死， 被那燒紅且又冒火的地西一碰， 自己的頭也應該被燒起焦炭。 不過意外地剛才的一碰是那麼的溫暖， 而且鋼片是好似皮膚一樣的柔軟。 

『噓！ 是我找你來幫忙！』 庫多理在中間跳起， 抗議般大叫， 『提武斯！』
『我當然知！』 被喚名的炎魔收回鋼手， 『我知， 我來了， 我將會處理。 是貝斯魯那傢伙吧？ 好的好的， 反正不將他來一個了結也不行。 』 
『我並不是要你將他的殘魂打散。』 庫多理立即補充， 取出那小小的膠棋子， 『而是將他塞進這裡。』 
『那個...』 炎魔對那小塑膠件疑視了好一會， 『是不是太細小了？』 
『對， 就是要這般細小。』 庫多理滿意地點頭。 『將他複活吧， 總比留著他的靈魂在世上更好。』
『屆時真的很想見你的下一步。』 炎魔點點它厚重的頭盔， 『我的報酬呢？ 』
『你剛不是已碰過了嗎？』 庫多理瞄瞄臉上意外的波特， 『你看過， 你碰過， 還想怎樣？』 
『你真小器。 』 炎魔忍不住吐了一句。 『這裡是影城， 我至少都應可是待久一點吧？』
『不， 絕對不， 無論如何。』 庫多理說。 
『怎麼老不死的東西總是這麼小器？』 炎魔頭盔裡的兩把焰光皺起。
『別老是說我小器！』
頭盔內的火光熄滅。 炎魔雙手由下至上一劃再拍合， 將自己化成一團黑煙消失在大家的眼前。 
這時波特覺得自己的胃像是在一剎間被割走了。 庫多理用腳擦素地面召喚用的三角法陣， 望向一臉青白的波特。 
『你還正常吧？』 庫多理問。
『剛才的那個…是？』
『炎魔。 』 庫多理淡然地說， 『正確地說是第八…不， 它是第九代才對。 名字是提武斯。』 
『那剛才的就是真正的炎魔召喚法？』 波特問。 
『也算是吧？』 庫多理將一個矮小的木箱搬來， 同時在箱面放上半獸人棋子， 『事實上炎魔比火妖更容易滿足。 不過龐大的力量和太容易召喚的問題令社會， 甚至其他惡魔都很不悅。』 
『其他惡魔？ 魔界也會有這種事？』 波特覺得不可思議地反問。

『呵，』 庫多理沒有多說， 隨手用鉛筆在木箱面劃上另一個不同的法陣。 現在眼下的法陣由幾個圓圈組成， 彼此交接的位置成了多角陣。
 『這是...？』
『靈魂轉移， 並且固定。』 庫多理抹上一股邪意， 『然後， 當是給炎魔帶回魔界。』 

『對了，』 波特問， 『為何炎魔會知我的名字？』
『事實上』 庫多理反起眼白， 『大家是在同一個世界， 只是次元不同。』 庫多理看著木箱上的符文， 重新地考量。 他搖搖頭， 再擦擦改改了畫陣說， 
『新一代的惡魔比古老的開放， 除了默頓之外， 已沒有多少是古老的惡魔...。好了， 也就是這樣吧。 』

波特突然不自覺地豎起雙耳。 一片沈默的空氣裡似乎令波特的本能起了一絲不安。 相比之下庫多理的雙手突然震抖， 雙眼的目光緊鎖正前方的白牆。 

『吼吼吼！』 在一把火焰裂開的瞬間爆出， 將庫多理重重地摔上地面。 
首先出現的是身軀巨大灰色， 充滿爆發力肌肉的怪物。 它被重重的火鍊鎖緊， 半爭扎半跌喙碰碰地走出火圈。 那怪物， 被庫多理喚作貝斯魯， 它身軀的威迫力令波特擺出準備防衛的姿態。 

小庫多理進入它的青黃色的目光， 它立即大步踏上， 差那小小就可以用他巨獸皮靴踩上小白狼。 
『庫多理， 快起動法陣吧！』 炎魔出現在後方。 比起剛才現在的炎魔大得是三至四個波特的身高， 爆發一樣的烈火燒紅每一片鋼甲， 它的光和熱將片廠升至前所未見的極熱。 

雙手倒合， 一拍， 再以拍尖一插入畫好的法陣， 跟隨著貝斯魯的狂吼， 黑界中射出無數的小手， 緊緊拉上貝斯魯， 並將它步步拉向陣內。
『庫多理！』 貝斯魯在接近法陣中心時候大叫， 『我絕不放過你！』
在這之後， 巨怪將目光轉回正將自己拉入的法陣， 在這刻， 波特聽到它說， 
『好， 我就來了！』

巨怪一口氣將自己推進去， 整個身軀落入陣來。 魔法巨大的能量令整個木箱原地跳起， 不過上面的塑棋子還依故在它應該的位置。 
庫多理伸出雙手， 連同手臂扣成環形， 一把純白的光從中間直射上買拱的樓頂。 波特看到炎魔閃縮在殘餘的黑暗， 害怕地偷望那支光柱， 發出低聲的咆哮。 不久炎魔的目光接上看得全神投入， 幾乎連自己靈魂都被吸進去白光中的的波特。 
『你』 炎魔說， 『不害怕這種白魔法嗎？』
『我...那個...』 波特的手指來回白光柱和自已， 又跳呎炎魔之間， 『我沒有感覺啊？』
『那你應該是凡獸， 對吧？』
『對...』 波特不自己覺地將原來想表示自己是默頓封為門徙的事實吞下， 『只是凡獸。 』
『啊， 多好的凡獸。』 炎魔的長嘆中吐中一陣灰煙。 

大家再望回施法中的光柱。 一把以古老歌聲在週邊響起， 而陣內重新浮起已失去意識的巨怪， 無知覺， 無重量地浮在半空， 被流星似的星點打上。 每每被打上之後， 巨怪的身軀變小一點， 長相也失去了以前的歲月痕蹤 ... 最後， 大家的眼中所見只有一個灰綠色的孩子。 

純潔的靈魂落入膠棋子之後， 光柱和歌聲立即被一團灰暗的火焰取代。 炎魔身上的火光重燃， 似是另一柱。 手上出現了一把配何它大小的巨劍， 由暗紅變成了白織的強光。  
庫多理的雙眼發紫， 似乎在指令不規則的黑焰在木箱面起落舞動。 匣塑膠在焰中溶解， 再重組， 而且它的身上擁有貝斯魯的灰危成皮膚， 每一項細節如真的一般完整。 

黑焰退卻。 屏息之間， 細弱的氣喘和心跳聲變得清晰， 令空氣中出現另一把生命響起。 

它， 醒了。

※

庫多理立即縮退到炎魔的鋼靴後。 混亂失神般的目光來回莫名奇妙的波特和炎魔之間。 

『庫多理！』咆哮之後是一陣咳敕， 細小的它重新地審視自己， 然後再望向正面前的炎魔。 它拔出背後的大斧， 直指火魔， 毫不因身軀大小放聲問。 
『庫多理在什麼地方？』

『我的工作到這裡完結了吧？』 炎魔輕輕地問。
『還沒』 庫多理說， 『打倒它』
『啥？ 你沒有把這項加入在要求裡！』 炎魔抱怨， 然後搖頭， 『不。 我拒絕。』 
庫多理的臉立即發白。 『你怎可以這樣對待我？』

炎魔和庫多理互相推讓之間， 細小的棋子跳下木箱， 翻身一滾後打再拔足起跑。 咆哮中衝向對它而言是無比巨大的炎魔。 
波特立即將一疊信紙扔向棋子。 四散的白紙隨之蓋上地面的膠棋。 迷失方向的它在裡面四走。 
『庫多理！ 出來！ 我知這是你的戲法！』 

庫多理偷侈地由炎魔繞過白紙堆， 躲到波特背後。 
『炎魔真是沒用。』 波特聽到庫多庫悄悄唸。 

白紙對岸的炎魔身上吐出一抹黑灰， 細小炎魔踏出灰幕。 儘管如此， 縮小的波特還未能讓耳尖碰上炎魔的頭盔底。 即使帶著極具重量的盔甲， 炎魔的動作還是和一般無貫， 跟魔多理一樣一步輕跳到庫多理的後方。 

紙堆裡突然停止它的動作。 聲音在空氣中說， 
『我知道你們在哪了...。』

庫多理的鼻忍不住抽嗦。 

『這裡！』 

紙堆下的棋子立即轉向， 咆哮中直朝波特大家的方向衝來。 身後的庫多理跑到閣在一旁的報景板躲避; 至於炎魔...它有點混亂， 先是想跟庫多理躲在相同的地方， 但走到一半的時候， 它轉回頭， 躲在波特的身後。 
 『如果你可以處理這怪物， 我將身為炎魔的召喚法狀送給你。』 
波特疑惑地望向炎魔之際， 也注意到庫多理的雙耳豎得筆直。 炎魔悄悄的聲音改變了來源， 這時在波特腦中響起， 
『快！』 

明顯地庫多理已知道了炎魔地意思。 波特看到他在原地慌亂地揮手， 又攏起交叉的手臂在空中大舞。 無聲的口形中他說著， 『絕不可以答應！』 

『那就讓我...先試試看吧？』
波特的答覆令庫多理的停作靜止， 合上口， 目光鎖定波特之間。 
『唔， 』 炎魔在半秒之後點頭說， 『有意思。』 

TBC 23/9/2013

----------


## kl122002

DKT 9 

接下來有點複雜。 庫多理知道， 炎魔同時顯然地將它借法的過程 『不公開地』 展現給庫多理自己看。 事實上未學滿師的黑魔法小徒得到惡魔力量是半喜半憂。 他未知自己將來的能力有多大， 能幫助或者破壞多少， 也不肯定自己會否成為惡魔的承繼。 
庫多理真的很想合上眼， 不想知也不想理面前的孩子。 只是如果不知炎魔借法過程就沒可能解除， 是沒有拒絕的選擇。

白犬純白的左手毛上吐出了一條火蛇， 並且迅速爬走整個左手臂。 火蛇留下的火路印就是炎魔借與的符咒和法力。 庫多理看得很清楚， 而且一點都不會有錯。 火路消失令白毛重見， 但剛才的影像還是徹底地烙記憶之中。

炎魔故意地如此明顯般施法， 是不是別有用意? 庫多理的眼角不禁皺起。 不過來自地面的恕吼將庫多理的思緒扯回現實。 

※

現在的左手有如被被注入了特效藥。 火蛇爬過之後， 覺得本來的借練武得來的肢肉根本無法與炎魔借出的力量相比。 
『這就是魔法?』 波特在一片惡魔力量運轉中反問自己， 『這就是真正的魔法?』
旁邊的炎魔微微地點點它的頭。

波特凝視著炎魔， 一瞬間他看穿了炎魔身上的盔甲， 甚至炎魔的長相。 他一直以為炎魔是一隻傳說中的火狐， 不過現在他認出而前的炎魔根本沒有狐狸的特徵。 相反以一對長彎角， 沒有鼻骨的可怕臉孔， 外翻的利齒， 小心翼翼地用它的八指骨爪玩弄若實的空氣。 不過猶如庫多理所說， 面前的炎魔少了那種經歷過大戰的歲月痕跡。 
『好吧， 讓我看看你怎樣連用我的力量。』 炎魔說。 
波特提起左手， 掌窩和腦裡爆出萬多種符咒， 即使未曾讀過， 但一樣知道每一種的力量。 

※

閃電一樣的黑影由地面打起。 黑影爬上白犬的身軀再完成包起波特的左手， 同一時另一把剪刀一樣的影探入紙團， 豪不留情地抓起中間的小獵物， 破紙而出。 它變成一個籠， 而中間的活棋子還不過是陣中小點。 黑影由籠底拔出多把尖刃， 置在棋子身上的不同位置。 

『庫多理!』 半獸人貝斯魯大叫， 『你終於以真面目來見我!』

背景板下踏出一個以白毛， 身上散出不斷變化符紋的老狼。 乾涸而近乎空洞的雙眼， 被籠中物移向波特的身上。 旁邊的炎魔不得不退卻， 帶著歉意的一樣閃縮。 

庫多理開一片藍得發黑的唇口， 『波特， 將魔力交出來。』
『你…』 波特瞄瞄籠中笑得抓狂一樣的棋子， 望回面前把道魔力憾心的老妖， 『庫多理?』
庫多理向波特伸出手， 隨之浸特的手臂上現一把黑簾刀的東西。 
『庫多理， 』 炎魔合上雙掌說， 『我可以親自取回， 何必…』
庫多理盯上炎魔， 『你的錯誤令我不悅!』 

炎魔又再一次縮退。 剩下無法動彈的波特。 
『殺他! 庫多理， 食這犬的心， 喝他的血! 』 貝斯魯吼道， 『 就像你以前一樣! 令我殺』
不自量力的棋子終於靜止。 那些黑刃用存一插， 各自一推， 棋子四分五裂， 變成的血肉碎片， 最後溶入黑籠底的黑湖。 軀體破壞後浮出出現了一個細小的銀白色靈魂， 來不及回避， 一枝帶綠的黑刃狠狠下刺將它徹底地破壞。

『…這裡本來有一個機會， 不過是你不珍惜。』

說著已空白的黑籠慢慢下降， 落入地面的黑影， 再漸漸收回庫多理被黑袍蓋著的腳底。 

波特的視線於是重回庫多理身上。 
而炎魔悄悄地退卻。 它想接近庫多理， 卻又不敢接近。 在中間遲疑一會， 選擇後， 消出空位給庫多理， 讓老妖狼接近白犬。

庫多理向波特伸出手， 似是平常的一樣淡然地笑。
『手?』
『這個…』 波特還是第一次感到自己的心跳如此明顯， 甚至腦裡一片空白的警告， 又未幾他想起了一直守在自己身邊的哥福…。如果現在出現就更好了。 
只是不可能真現的幻想依然是幻想。 哥福並沒有出現。 而前老收狼的笑容依然， 手還是在半空中閣著。 
『…會很痛嗎?』 
『噢，』 庫多理笑道， 『你以為我要將你的全支左手斬去嗎?』 
波特似是木刻的一樣站著， 不敢從心裡點頭， 也不覺得搖頭是合適。  
『左手， 』 庫多理說， 『麻煩你。』 
波特還是小心地提起左手。 他非常清楚地聽到腦中的符文似是在發出不願意的哀號， 拉扯自己的身上任可可以被抓緊的血脈。 

當接上庫多理的手， 強大的吸力將波特的一切吸起。 魔力， 體力， 甚至體溫…就在波特下一口呼吸中看目自己吐出了一團白氣。 

『你正在殺他! 庫多理!』 炎魔大叫。 
漸漸地， 波特已看不清炎魔的長相， 不僅如此， 下當身的合 覺變得麻目。 一片迷糊的視野中只看到庫多一對正發出紅光的雙眼…。

※

鋒利的一對紅眼脅著惡魔才會擁有的尖瞳， 在黑暗中追趕。 急速不家的喘氣; 既快又亂的步伐， 最後波特版不明的東西拌腳， 整個身髒跌落至無址境的漆黑， 由上空的一對紅眼欣賞無助的失落。 

『吓。。呼!』
波特由惡夢中醒來， 過了很久才看清自己身在之地， 認出週邊的一切。 他在自己睡房， 現在是夜深。 
片廠的經過似真似夢的穿疏他的意識。 他亮起床頭小燈， 看看自己的左手， 純白的毛在黃光下好比雪田的日落一樣金黃， 沒有符文也沒有那種被魔力拉扯的感覺。  

是自己， 波特合上眼呼一口氣， 他已回到原本的自己。 

床低下傳出呼嚕嚕的鼻鼾。 波特合眼按按自己的前額， 拉開底下的床彈。 
低下的電視機已關上， 凌亂的被窩中摻了黑色的法袍， 裡面裹著一隻細小的白狼， 安然地攤在地面打著呼嚕。 

白犬凝視著白狼， 沈默中望望自己的雙手， 由兩個收起的卷頭中放開， 整理好小白狼的身上的被窩。 
看著小白狼的雙耳在睡夢抖轉， 波特於是鬆了一口氣， 倦意似是久違的朋友般重回。 雙眼半合中他看到一團溫暖的火， 慢慢地， 由遠移近。 點點的溫暖中帶起一絲絲可忍受的刺熱， 合意地為自己蓋上眼皮。 

等等! 波特的腦對自己說， 自己的睡房不是用中央暖氣嗎? 這是哪來的火爐? 

『呼!』 
波特用力張起眼， 迅速從床中跳起。 面前的火也被嚇了一跳， 火焰瞬間滅了一半， 甚至吐出一陣黑煙。 直至波特的視力重新集中， 才看清對方。 
『炎魔? 』 波特驚嘆。
『啊…噢， 真的被你嚇了一跳。 』 炎魔擺正自己的頭盔， 呼出一陣灰煙。 『太好了， 你還真的活著。』
波特皺起耳角， 記憶似夢非夢地突襲身上每一寸毛孔， 不是恐懼， 也不是被拉扯的痛苦。 一陣輕風被窗邊吹過， 虛無探入一切。 
『顯然你真的忘記了。』 平淡的聲音在頭盔發出。 『不對， 是庫多理將你的記憶修改過。』
『他將我的…記憶刪除了?』 波特問。
『唔。 也許吧? 』 
第一秒， 波特還未明白當中的意思， 只是味了一呆。 當過了秘二， 三， 四秒之後， 他覺得自己的尾冒被扯緊， 面對無聲的火焰在看著自己， 甚至到達欣賞的程度。 
『請離開我。』
炎魔輕哼。
『我說， 請閣下離開我的房間， 離開我身邊。 』 波特的聲音淡然， 『我並不想再看見你。』
『有趣。 』 炎魔笑道， 『只要看見你找回意志， 總算值得。』
烈火包圍炎魔一圈消失。 大氣中只剩下乾燥的味道。 當波特坐回床上， 擦著自己的腳掌才發現底下的汗。 
『真的嗎?』 波特對空氣起了一絲的疑問， 忍不住再翻下去， 拉起床被看看下面的庫多理。 

波特沒料到即刻接上庫多理的雙瞳， 『你醒了?』 
『當然了， 又熱又吵。』 庫多理帶著睡意地咕噥， 『是炎魔?』
波特沈默。
『口硬心軟的傢伙。』庫多理擦擦頸毛說。 
『他剛說的是真的嗎?』
『他指?』
『清洗記憶。』 波特加重語音地說。 
『你認為』  庫多理托著下巴說， 『清洗記憶像是洗菜一樣， 用水沖沖， 再打走水份那般簡單嗎? 即使是我， 那種也得先去準備道具。 』
『那即是你沒有做過?』
『對你沒有， 暫時。』 庫多理在最後刻意地補充道。 『還是你很想一試?』
『我沒有那種意思。』
『記著， 惡魔的言行有時候比我們更多一層層次。 它們希望看見初階， 甚至大法師在它們的言語中受支配。 記著， 那是它們的樂趣。』

TBC 24/10/2013

----------


## kl122002

DGT 10 

『風格?』 
哥福淡然地搖著雞尾酒搖瓶， 擦擦的酒精混和水果的色味， 漸漸地右入了情調。 
『是將布料穿上原本天然的身軀， 用顏色組合，用針線修裁， 配合雅緻的談吐』
輕輕地扭開搖瓶， 倒出淡綠的靈魂之泉， 再順勢移手， 青泉無聲地一分二， 剛好成為兩杯。  
『站在燈影的最前， 大眾的角色。 這是你說的， 哥福.托加落斯』 
綠泉推到摻了灰毛的白狼華西奧面前。 哥福舉起自己酒杯輕敲對方的一只，  『我看見你的風格， 不是一樣的雅然嗎?』 

『我反而看到你似乎隱瞞了一些事， 對吧?』 華西奧只綠酒輕碰自己的唇邊， 再續， 『這些事不經意地破壞你乾脆的風格。』
『你一定是聽了街外閒言。』 
『說，』 華西奧放下沒意味的綠酒， 『瓦扎找上你， 對吧?』

哥福的視線由小杯靜止， 再移上華西奧。 『你是怎樣知道?』
『啊， 天啊。 為何是瓦扎?』  華西奧不停地搖頭悲鳴， 『你可以找我， 又或者其他的商務中介， 但為何是瓦扎?』
『因為只有他才可以開出一份八億的現金。』 哥福簡短地答道。 

『八億！』 華西奧瞪大雙眼， 儘管這天文數字在他的耳中已不是第一次聽到， 但看著哥福若無其事的臉相還是忍不了， 『 就是因為八億， 可以令你的養子拍完他的作品?』
『不只， 還有其他一同工作的獸員。 這是我應給他們的。』
『那即是將你的名字賣給瓦扎隨他魚肉了?』 
『瓦扎會成立一家製片公司， 除了找我和波特之外， 還會將舊的依德洛片場重新打造， 由我和另外三位經理代表管理。 我是在當中最大權的， 所以不存在不妥的問題。』 
華西奧在空中長嘆， 一口氣喝去杯中的所有， 目光對準銀狐， 
『或者你可能不知道， 瓦扎專長是出售業務。 他會將你買起， 公司會在第二個月上市， 四個月後再分拆。 換句話說， 你和波特， 甚至其他老闆是會被分拆分拆地賣， 最後自己不能主導之外，  還要被其他股份買家左右。』

哥福剎間皺眉， 然後又很快回到原本淡然無事的外表。 

『你不懂商業。』 華西奧將空杯推回哥福面前， 『合約會在何時簽署?』
『臨時合約會在明天早上九時簽署。 』 哥福補充道， 『在這裡。』 
白狼身上的灰毛斑立即豎起， 『好吧， 如果我替你找到不只八億的贊助， 』 華西奧走近哥福， 在對方的耳邊輕說， 『是不是就可以扔開瓦扎?』
『如果不只八億， 』 哥福說， 『那， 多出的金額就是你的佣金。誰最最早簽約誰就是勝方。』

華西奧一扭手腕， 望望手錶， 剩下的時間不足八小時。 不對， 即使最早起床而有能力支撐的名士都要早上六時， 那麼根本只有三小時... 三小時都不足夠草疑合約！ 不同富翁的名字和外表在華西奧的腦中一一閃過， 他可以找誰? 

急步踏出暗淡的前門， 右腳突然覺得踏了一個空， 那裡的地面比左邊的低了半小階。 華西奧跌跌碰碰地跳前進數步才找回平衡。 腦裡的畫面在重新整理之際， 他回頭望向那個凹地， 黑影與遠方燈火投出的邊緣影出一個似是腳掌的形狀， 不過那大小令華西奧質疑它的真實。  然而草西奧將神志扭回，一轉回頭， 步出大閘， 準備踏入他的座駕。 

路中無車， 黑夜中的燈光依然是黑暗， 但至少在這區不用擔心偷車賊。 拉開車門， 門架的銀光一滑， 斜對岸的燈柱下倒照出一個拉著淡啡色帽子的身影。 
除了心跳之外， 華西奧還真的第一次嘗到血液是怎樣在跳動的心臟中靜止。 光是這閃光的一望， 華西奧立即認出這半隱身的一定是瓦扎！ 他在這裡， 他一直在這裡， 由華西奧踏入哥福的花園至走回來， 他一直都在這裡！

他到底在等什麼? 他想要什麼? 他到底是怎樣出現? 百般的疑問攻入華西奧的腦中， 剎間失去自我的控制， 有意而未全知的走到馬路中間， 望向倒影原本的真實位置。 
華西奧看到影中的角色， 在準備由舌底吐出一個音符時候， 對方退進燈光背後的黑暗。 華西奧一直等待至清醒的下一刻， 那個身影都再沒有重現。

腕錶上的時針剛好走已過錶面的一半。

※

太陽如常地從中央公園的盡頭升起， 那把金黃色的陽光如如跑車般走入每一枝小路， 提醒黑暗已達更替的時候。 
咖啡桌面上一片不用韻色的名片， 一而再再而三地重新組合。 無提電話已沒電， 掌上電腦也換成一片無法打破的黑暗。 碎銀小包重新被取出， 它除了面對今天的日出之後， 還有那個在收費電話前倦意盡現的華西奧。 

掛上話筒， 底下只有一圈既累透， 灰白參斑髒布似的東西。 他不明白自己為何要如此費神， 去管一件本來可以隨手而去的事。 只要一放手， 不管一切合上雙眼， 下一刻醒來會是一樣的世界， 唯有細小的一點被改變， 如此一來又如何重要? 影視世界裡本來就是如此， 不變的就只會步入落伍， 成為淘汰品， 是天定般的法則。

華西奧微微張開自己的眼， 望向遠方煮茶的年青灰犬。 對方的毛色並不太自然， 只要小心的一看就看出灰色中有一片片深色斑紋。 不消說， 對方一定是帶了黑斑或是灰斑， 加上淺色毛的犬種。 
『一點都不美， 也不帥。』 華西奧對自己說， 『野種犬的一樣。』 
想罷， 煮茶的朝這方向望了一眼。 似乎是因為接上了彼方的視線， 彼此立即把目光移走。 華西奧落在收費電話的鋼隔板， 在倒影中看到自己身上的白毛中的灰斑，  失神至極的長相， 到底現在悄況最壞的是自己， 還是剛才煮茶的野犬? 

『啊， 你真的在這裡！』

空氣中扔來一面手帕， 又熱又濕的燙滾， 剎時地獄拉走一切的瘴氣， 找回空氣中的茶香中新注入的野草的香味。 華西奧望向手帕的來源， 那裡站著一隻白狐， 後方叉開九尾。 
口一開， 她的名字已沾在說話裡，  『是你? 娜芙蒂』
『早。』 白狐拉下鮮藍色鏡架的眼鏡， 皺起一端的眉角， 『我收到一個電話， 是關於有一只白狼髒塗敗北的倒在咖啡室， 卡片散滿一地。 你賭錢輸了兼欠債? 』
『才沒這回事！』 華西奧立刻亮起眼， 將熱毛布遞回白狐， 『別胡說！』
『啊， 原來最有名的投資助理都會這樣。』 白狐的嘴色微微地彎起， 令眼角也一同被擠著。 
『別亂想。 』 
華西奧跳下木椅， 站直身拉拉自己的衣服。 順手一摺， 使手帕整齊地放上咖啡桌。 
『早安， 但我不能為你服務。』 
『真是好一位紳士。』 白狐反起白眼搖頭。 『是哥福的事， 對吧?』
『你又是跟誰插一腳後知道?』
『你要一把掌令你醒一點嗎? 』 娜芙蒂走上前， 拉起華西奧的淡茶色衣領， 『 瓦扎今早已向各大傳媒發出了請函。』 
華西奧用力一擺， 張大眼， 『現在是什麼時間了?』
『早上七時十五分。』
『我的天啊！』 華西奧大叫。
『又怎樣了?』 
『你可以現在立即取出八。。不對， 是十億的現金嗎?』
『就算可以， 銀行還未辦公呢！』  娜芙蒂扭扭華西奧頭上的右耳， 『看來你真的還未睡醒， 八億， 你知道是什麼嗎?』 
『八億在我眼中有啥出奇！ 』 華西奧瞄瞄遠方不太希望出現在那位置工作的煮茶犬， 『是給哥福， 買回瓦扎對他的控權。』 
 『天啊， 那個大睡狸真的懂開價。』 娜芙蒂拍拍自己的頭， 『我手上最多的現金只有三四百萬。 八億， 真的要把出版社賣一半了也不知有沒有這麼多。』
『總有誰可以吧?』 娜芙蒂說。 
『我並不知道！』 華西奧在一抹狂笑後吐道， 『我從未試過在少於一小時半找一個手上有八億現金的傢伙！』 

『我想要一杯野梅果茶』 聲音說， 『不要糖。』
『明白， 請先生稍等。』

華西奧豎起雙耳， 頭顱慢慢地移向娜芙蒂反面。 用存地張開雙眼， 將眼前看見的一而再， 再而三地確認， 那個真是一項奇蹟。 
『奇蹟！ 』 
灰狼大力一拍掌， 強大的掌聲令旁邊的九尾白狐幾乎失聰。準備回以一個怒撃的同時， 她看到了原本的灰斑髒布似乎被那身影重新清洗。 儘管對方意外得莫名， 灰色的髒布充滿格外的光澤。
那裡站著一個豹影， 帶著年青的臉孔。 和窗外走過的同類對比下他身上只顯得清簡， 甚至不會引起任何注意。 
『早...安?』 年青的豹小心地用手上的小價價錢在鼻前慢揮。 
『太好了， 真是太好了， 』  華西奧捉著豹， 放下茶錢， 再步出咖啡店邊說， 『希殊， 事情有點趕， 不過你若可以插一手的話會是件非常好的事...』 
『怎...發生什麼事?』 希殊望著自己的茶被九尾白狐從煮茶犬接過， 她喝了一口， 再塞向自己的手上。
華西奧將昨晚的事迅速包裝， 『有一位名士想找投資...』
『直接一點吧！』 娜芙蒂反起白眼， 『你知誰是哥福。 托加洛斯吧?』 
希殊點頭， 同時碰開後拉的門架。 
『我們要你的錢去幫他。 』 娜芙蒂說。
『什麼！』 希殊同時踢中了轉彎小角， 加上自己被拉扯著走， 無可奈可上在街上單腳跳。 
『 這不是為何和為什麼。 而是命令。』  娜芙蒂吐道。 『 原因是為了令你的電影繼續的同時， 避開那只大睡狸的收購。』 

『噢...我的車呢?』  華西奧對著一張半浮在直中的電磁罰單。 
『很明顯是被帶走了， 上我的吧。』 娜芙蒂將大家扯到她粉紅色的跑車， 打開車門， 指指華西奧說， 『老的坐後面， 年青的坐前面。 』
『我何時老了? 』 華西奧抗議。
『髒布沒有選擇的餘地， 給我坐下！』

TBC (4/1/2014)

----------


## kl122002

DGT 11 

『早安！』
同一時候， 波利華山上不同大宅先後走出畫一全身白衣的待僕， 集中在路中的車站等候下山前往市場的巴士。 
『早！ 祖。 』 其他一同同聲問候。 
『你們有見過由哥福家走出來的豹哥嗎？』 其中一條灰龍問， 『他看見來真是很年輕！』
『大約多大了？ 』 旁邊的淙熊問， 同時拔出一把小扇扇風。 
『才二十多吧？ 滿像是大學生的樣子。』 
『我只覺得他是窮家出身。』 另一旁的黑熊皺起眉， 『他的舉子不似是待僕， 也不』
『你想得太多了。』 剛才的淙熊忍不住說， 『我們這裡有誰不是窮家出身？』
『我的意思是他沒有受過待僕的訓練。』

空氣中沉靜了。 巴士依然未上來。 

『大家有留意過哥福家中還有一個非常巨型的大狼嗎？』 灰龍問。 
『有啊！』 淙熊立即 『拍』 一聲起摺扇， 『真是巨形得有點不尋常。 』
『我想他可能曾殺過獸人？』 一旁的摺耳犬收起報紙， 『你們有看過他的那對眼嗎？』
抽氣聲不禁在白衣群中發出。 
『太未免恐怖了吧？』 淙熊說。
『我記得二十年前有一個叫依拉維滋的白狼曾殺死了二十個獸人， 當中還有龍！ 他的身高也就是差不多。』 摺耳犬說。
『不對， 那個依拉維滋沒這大白狼的身高。 依拉維滋只到這裡』 黑熊說著， 手掌量至自已的頸位， 『我非常肯定。』
『你見過？』
『我是由報紙上猜的。 』
『擦』一聲， 淙熊又再一次打開自已的摺扇， 用力地扇。 再擋擋日出的太陽光芒。 

巴士上山的聲音終於出現， 車站裡的人看看彼此， 轉頭也望向較車站高少許的哥福家， 那個淡橙色電波築起的閘門。 橙色牆邊開出小縫， 走出只有淺藍色運動裝的豹。 
『早！ 小洛』 淙熊對他揮扇呼叫， 『今天的天氣真是好極了！ 巴士快到了！』

空氣中傳來一陣淡淡的香氣， 是一陣花香， 但似乎並不是來自附近的野花。 同隨在巴士側跑出一部淡粉紅色的跑車。 位置剛剛好， 在沒有任何阻擋中看到一切。

車南裡的主角如大家所料， 不過今天還有一個似是髒布一樣的的狼。  
影像急急跑車跑過哥福的閘門， 駛上一個更高， 小洛從未上去過的地方。 

※

『我怎麼都是覺得自己是被迫簽這張支票？』 
年青的豹將支票撕出， 在遞向滿身香水味的九尾狐時忍不著說。 
『在未來你一定不會後悔。』 娜芙蒂一手搶過支票， 再三確認手上的銀碼。 
『我手上的票總是被人搶去。』 豹忍不住抱怨， 將支票本鎖在夾萬內。 
 『合約已草擬好好！』 華西奧大叫。 
案面上小小的黑盒好像甲蟲爬走過白紙， 它所到之處都留下清晰而公正的文字。 當甲蟲一爬出白紙，  華西奧熟練地一翻， 將紙放入甲蟲的尖嘴， 『卡擦』一聲釘好， 並注上蠟漆封上。 
『你到底是怎樣辦到？』 豹不可思議地望向那隻灰狼， 『我見你根本連鍵盤都沒碰過。』
『我有預設文本嘛， 加上用口語輸入就行了。』 華西奧笑道。 
『我的天啊。 』 豹將自己的頭抱入懷裡。 『你一早就。。。』
『希殊，  我們多待一秒， 瓦扎就會多近一步！』 
豹合上眼， 重重地深呼吸， 『現在就是只欠哥福簽名？』 
華西奧反反白眼， 『是的。 你也會來吧？ 不， 不必， 你別用來。 我去就行了，』
希殊忍不住皺眉抗議， 『我也跟著來， 是我付錢的就一定要看看。』 
華西奧揚起眉角， 眼珠滾到落一旁的娜芙蒂。
『天啊， 你這目光是將我當成了騙子黨的一份子嗎？』 
『才沒這意思！』  華西奧搖搖頭， 『只是想聽聽你的意見。』  

白狐反上白眼， 轉身翻起九尾小浪， 大步大步走向門， 一手開的同時按下手上的遙控。 粉紅跑車發出少許的咆哮， 閃閃車燈， 彈開門，  『那還要我多說什麼呢？ 給我上車！』 
彼此先後登位， 娜芙蒂的手一扭， 整部車幾乎在原地前後扭轉了。 電閘打開的時候， 一部灰色車出現在大家意外的出口位置。 車用的通道被這部灰車徹底塞阻。 
『啊！ 真是剛好的時間！ 』 
『住口！髒布』 娜芙蒂雙手抓起自己的頭毛。 『我看見！』 
『別想太多了， 撞開它。』 
鄰座的希殊望向華西奧。 
『這是我的車！』 娜芙蒂尖吼。 

『我還有一部單車。』 
兩狐投出一副不可思議的目光， 尤其是娜芙蒂， 幾乎想用雙眼食乾這隻豹。 
『好吧。』 希殊雙手一擺投降， 『你倒用單車下去， 我跑來跟上。』
獵食的目光轉到髒布身上。 
『啥？ 我？ 』 
『難道你要一位成熟女士騎單車， 而背後有一塊髒布嗎？ 』
『我根本不會騎單車！』 華西奧一擺頭， 目光小心閃縮地來回正前方的娜芙蒂同時， 忍不住用手擋著自己的臉。
『啊啊啊！ 最底層次的生物！』 娜芙蒂抓狂地大叫， 一腳踏下整部車立即後退， 撞倒數個花園土瓶。 
『你想怎樣？』 希殊急問。
『既然這裡是影城， 飛車不是什麼特別事吧？』

『不！』 

儘管髒布放聲尖叫， 不過車已一下向面前阻路的傢伙全速前進。 巨響一聲， 街上路人的眼前是一部粉紅野獸從灰石的頭角躍起， 劃過當空， 前足落在對線， 一碰地就用盡整個身軀的重量扭擺， 順勢回到下山的方向俯衝。 
希殊的目光凝在可見的儀錶， 上面指示的速度比起高速公路的還高。 哥福的白色方塊一樣的屋而出現在眼前。 而下方的碗閘愀漸漸由地可目的地平線升起， 閘外泊了兩部車， 剛好將入口完全阻塞。 

『剎車！ 快！』 華西奧在座位上跳起大叫。
『難道你沒看目我正用存踏著嗎！』 娜芙蒂的聲音漸漸走下， 『只是。。。好像沒了反應。。。』
『啥！ 要上撞上去， 我們不是被炸死， 便是烤熟！ 快想辦法！』 華西奧爬上半過身軀爬到九尾狐的旁邊， 試著拉扯下不同的控制桿。 之不過速度沒有一點減慢。
『跳車！』 希殊大叫。 『跳車！ 一起跳！ 快！』
希殊一手推開車門， 地上原本白黃交間的線在已連成一體， 不過根本沒有選擇。 他回望背後默的大家， 又轉向漸近的電閘。 

『跳！』

整個天地世界， 有時上既又有時下， 混合中充滿了無可形容的痛楚。 未幾一把高熱和彭大的力量將原本的轉向徹底反轉， 剎時間的火球是由上下不同的地方跑過， 帶同亂走的電花刺刺地走過雙耳， 烤毛， 機油， 甚至火都在吐出同一樣難以支持氣味。 

待一切又變回平靜的時候， 希殊的眼中只有一抹灰光， 漸漸地消失。 

※

灰狸小心地扶起一支被刮去毛並連上不同藥水管的幼手， 輕撫自己的臉頰， 由雙眼一直推至自己小小的白色鼻尖， 然後震斗地放那只手， 閃電一樣縮回。 
心跳機聲在充滿危機卻又乏味地重覆著。 
灰狸沒說話， 直接步出加護室， 然後脫下保護衣。 他抬起頭， 雙眼珠在線般的眼簾中溜回去， 用平淡的聲音吐了一句， 『真好。 』 然後再落到站在不遠的銀狐， 『我們去咖啡室把合約的事了結吧， 如何？』

銀狐看看週邊 : 髒布一樣的灰狼現在半個身上還被紗布包裹; 而九尾白狐身上的豔光也在此時收儉了， 她那頸上的護環將一切的動作都鎖定。 銀狐因此沒說太多， 點點頭， 跟著灰狸離開過一間病室。 

剩下的都看著加護室入面彌留的班豹。 班豹身上的毛近乎脫光， 白紗布底下還暗中變紅。 身上每寸有用的的地方都已被插入注液又或是接上監視用的維生機， 口中插入了呼吸器， 借機器的存量呼吸， 借一切證明班豹倘在生存。 
『我希望在入面的是我。』 華西奧打破沉默， 『哥福罵得對， 把他找來剛中了睡狸的意思。』
『沒想過睡狸會可狠心到如此地步。』 娜芙蒂小心地張開受傷的嘴唇說， 『可以連生命都計算在內？』
『不， 他沒有計算生命。 是我們把他推上去。』
空氣又進入一片死寂。 有室門外有點吵， 華西奧朝那裡瞄了一眼， 就靜止了。 門外都是希殊的員工， 他們既好奇又恐懼。 這一點華西奧非常明白。 
『我一定要走出去說一些話。 』 他說， 望望娜芙蒂， 『另一扇門在病室的坎廊未端， 可以直到下層的停車場。』
『謝謝。』 娜芙蒂忍痛一陣閃過的頭痛再說， 『接下來會是如何？』
『最壞打算是拆售希殊的公司。 也對， 最後有資格的買家很少， 而睡狸是擁有最大機會。』 
空氣再一次沉默。 

門外的灰狼沒有說什麼， 大家已從眼神內得知了。 
華西奧對他認知的會計師和律師點點頭之後， 向大家淡提情況， 並提示各獸回去原本的工作， 然後陪著那些專業的軍師乘升降機到地面離開。 
在步出門外的時候， 他看到咖啡室入面， 哥福已在一份又一份白色文件簽下他的名字。 
而同一時候， 由狼犬姐成， 身穿藍色警衣的都會警察走上來， 一如電影中對白， 灰狼沒說什麼就跟著坐上了白色， 窗前裝上鐵網的警車， 沉默無聲地離開。

※

『髒布已送洗了。』 旁邊的黃毛狐狸輕輕地說。
睡狸的耳耳輕輕一跳回應。
一杯野梅果茶放到灰狸的左手側， 當中自然的香氣隨著蒸氣散發， 不過茶主卻是皺起眼角， 厭惡至極的一樣盯著淡紅色的茶。 
『我要替你換另一種茶嗎？』 灰狸身旁的狐手下問。 
『不。』 瓦扎很快回答， 『你先帶去處理這些文件， 我想在這裡待一會才回去。』
『明白。』 
狐手下向另外三名獸人投了一個眼神後離開。 醫院入面的小小咖啡桌回復原本的平靜。 瓦扎呷一小口甜茶， 隨之立即皺起眉， 很快就放回一旁。
『......我一點都不喜歡這種甜味。 不過希殊很喜歡。 我每次上他的辦公室都會嗅到這種甜得反胃的味道。 不過現在， 我居然想起這種氣味了。 』
『你在擔心希殊嗎？』
哥福的說話立即被灰狸舉起手掌截停， 灰色的手掌慢慢收起， 剩下一根手指。 指尖慢慢碰上自鼻尖。  
『我在你和你的養子身上注資， 並非讓你和你的兒繼續發作家夢， 而是我看上你和你兒子的名聲。 從今起， 無論如何， 他現在打攝中的電影一定要停止， 新的公司要替他重新安排一切。 』
哥福努力地點點頭， 呷一口咖啡。
瓦扎露出一絲同意， 他自然地拿起野梅果茶， 不過當嗅到氣味的一刻立即放回桌面。 
『我還留意到當中有一個童星跟你們一起住。 那童星是誰？』 瓦扎問。
『他是波特在歐原大陸的遠房親戚。』 哥福回道。 
『是嗎？ 沒所謂了， 反正那個小孩根本沒可用之地。 你會送他回去吧？ 』 瓦扎扭過手腕， 望望時計上的指針， 『你該去片場見見新拍擋。』

哥福拔起物軀不帶一言地離開。 瓦扎再瞄一眼那本甜茶， 合上眼用最快的速度一口氣吞下， 將杯子摔回桌面。 

TBC

1/10/2014
[一直以為自己有在這裡上載, 看看才知發生了什麼事.....]

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

又看到梟的文了～

覺得有些懷念（？

庫多理依舊是我最愛的老狼阿XDD

----------


## kl122002

我也很久也沒見過蒼狼了!
話說...自已也在忙, 心情也不太好, 所以沒怎樣動手 (這裡也忘了發文

我也期待蒼的殺手系列 (可惡搞?

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

殺手系列阿XDD

梟不提，我都差點忘了這短篇系列

等我將真實之刻伊亞線的第三章打完，再看有沒有時間回去寫那短篇吧（？

或許也會將一直沒機會完成的魔狼使者，弄成短篇那樣地交代完後續的故事吧

現實真的挺忙的（苦笑

----------


## kl122002

至今還想起怎樣惡搞的文字. 
殺手去殺一個商界巨頭, 殺手在酒吧下手, 卻被惡搞成
殺手被商界巨頭的員工發現窮追, 在島上酒吧裡被身兼百職的梟搞亂局 ...太好笑了.

不明白為什麼很想回到過去,  似乎真的老了? (誤!)

----------


## 狼狗傑

整部作品看下來，最有興味的還是關於小洛和沃高夫的章節呀ＷＷＷ
尤其是修道者的預言那裡，很明顯就是指著小洛和沃高夫說的嘛ＷＷＷ（完全忽略所謂另一個成長的靈魂（哎
不是婚姻的伴侶關係啊(慢著

----------


## kl122002

手上在寫另一個大陸的章節,
似乎自已真的開得太多小節, 把故事的複雜程度推至未及的地步 (好似在寫大作...
不過這一對對關係的角色, 是會走, 又會合的.

另外, 是關於量高的問題.  故事入面有時想用一些比例, 只是空造一個量度太難, 而用現在的又太破壞氣氛...可以怎樣做?

----------


## kl122002

DGT 12

『死亡是怎樣？』
庫多理差點被踏空的一步摔下樓梯， 一發間緊抓上扶手一隨即瞪上波特 
『我是問， 我們死後怎樣的？』 波特問。
庫多理抽一口氣， 反起白眼， 再搖搖頭， 說， 『好比是你出國到地入境一樣， 到了入境大堂， 簽證， 檢查， 過關。 』
波特皺起眉角。
『是的， 亳無驚喜可言。 唯一是世界不同， 會見不同的事物， 不過日子久了你會有想重生的時侯， 那該會被召見然後在隨機而全新世界誕生。』
『不會應有惡魔， 血惺恐怖的東西嗎？ 』
庫多理合上眼沉思， 說， 『沒有。』
『真的？ 我還以為...』
『別問。 』 庫多理擺起他的白尾， 揮著空氣， 『請不要問。』
對話留白了很長的時間。 直至他們來到了被約去會議的地方前， 波特忍不住輕聲地問， 
『你該知道一些吧？ 』
庫多理在按下門把前抬頭盯上波特， 『夠了。 你很想到那裡走一趟吧？』
話畢， 庫多理用力推開會議室的門。 入面小小的房間已擠滿了獸人。 幕後的工作員工站的站， 靠牆的靠牆， 還有一位龍屈身到最後。 大家彼此間細語， 沒一個理會進來的角色。 
『哥福急著把我們召來， 是什麼事？』 導演穿過旁邊的收音師， 步向波特問。 
『我不知道。』 
『連你都不曉得， 啊， 這到底是什麼回事？』 

『抱歉， 我讓大家久候了。』 緊貼在門扇推開之後， 銀狐哥福終於出現。 他的句字切得簡短， 聽起來像是一個有點禮貌的命令
『待會被叫名的請到另一間房。 首先， 紐斯特導演， 講跟我來。』
導演點頭， 用小跑步跟上銀步急速的步伐。 
房門入面的細語聲音又回歸。 
『怎麼好像入學面試一樣白痴？』 庫多理抱怨。 
『噢不， 這重要的會議一直都是這樣。 』 波特靠上牆伸伸腰。 

『助導， 瓦圖拉』 哥又再一次突然冒出， 不過他沒走進， 而是推門探出半身。 一位年青的獅子跟著走出去。 

『真是快。』 庫多理說。
『差不多了？』 波特說。 
庫多理望向牆上掛鐘， 見面的時間才不過五鐘， 會不會太快了？ 走出去的獸人沒有回頭， 也聽不到任何聲音。 心中在想有什麼魔法可以打聽的時候， 銀狐又現身， 把收音師招出去了。 
『我討厭這樣子。』 庫多理說， 『如果是大法師見習試的話我沒話好說， 不過這樣』
『大法師見習試？』 波特揚起好奇的眉目。 
『是成為大法師的其中一場考試。 大法師分兩...三類， 一是天生的』 庫多理悄悄地指指自已， 『 另一類是由黑大主法默頓認同的， 第三類是考試出來的。 見習試是就是給平民， 又已有法師資格的去投考。』 
『那麼像是...。平身沒有法力， 但現在被賜法的平民呢？』 
庫多理的目光似瞬間剎車一樣則上波特那張得意的臉。 
『剛才你說過第二類』 
『在我看你是第四類才對 』 庫多理立即說。 

『波特! 我在叫你!』 哥福在門邊朝這裡大叫。 
波特立即嚇得跳起， 『來了， 來了!』 
隨房門關上這裡的細語又回復了。 

庫多理從古至今沒想過會出現第四類大法師 : 平民出身， 卻被大主法授法。 這到底是什麼好玩的玩笑？ 學習魔法不再需要天賦了嗎？ 未來又會不會再有些平民突然變成大法師？ 應怎樣控制這失控的場面？ 未來還有這種事發生的話... 
『庫多理!』 
...。 世界會變成什麼樣子？
『庫多理!』 
...自己又是什麼呢？
『庫多理!』 
...到底為何而存？

『庫多理! 我在叫你!』 哥福用力一拉庫多理的耳尖怒喝， 『只剩下你! 跟我來!』
『嗚啦啦啦! 快放手!』 庫多理用力爭扎， 口裡準備咒罵的字句時， 他看清了這個一片空白的房間。 
『我剛在這裡多久了？』 
『已經二十分鐘了。』 哥福加快話速， 『來! 只剩下你!』
走出房間， 方邊的房間探出了波特的頭， 他向庫多理舉起母指， 露出必勝的笑容， 然後很快收起， 投上嚴謹的目光。 

現在走入的房間是一片典形的面試室格局， 一張簡單的小桌分隔了面試者和試官。 隨著哥福走上會合面試官， 庫多理發覺自已沒有一張座椅， 而自已不偏不倚地是站在一個地上紅三角的位置。 目光再抬向試官席， 立即落到當中的一位黑袍白狼。 儘管他席上沒有名牌而篷帽又是拉得那麼低，  不過那冷白的毛手已表露身份。
『放鬆一點。』 說話的是一名狸， 胖胖圓圓的臉在親切地笑， 『孩子...不， 是庫多理大法法師， 我們真的沒意料到你原你一直在我們身邊。 』
庫多理的目光立即瞄準哥福。 
對方盤手後靠， 輕輕地點頭。 
『好吧， 既你們已知我的身份， 』 庫多理的聲音還是有點孩童稚氣， 『要我離開嗎？』
『不。 我們絕無這樣的意思。』 圓圓的狸立即說， 『 我倒反而想你幫忙。』
『幫忙？』
『對， 幫忙。 幫忙拍一部新史詩的戲。 這些年裡已很久沒有這樣拍過了。 大法師閣下， 我們全都讀過歷史， 都知道以前是怎樣的...只是若由一位大法師親自表達會是如何？』
『你打算拍一部我的自傳？ 如你所見， 我未死， 沒自傳可寫』
『不對， 你的死訊早已公告天下了。』 冰冷的聲音來自那位黑袍白狼。 『 你已經死了， 你自己也選擇了面對和接受， 無謂爭辯。』
庫多理的目光一掃餘下的試官， 哥福， 胖狸， 頂著眼鏡的長耳犬...除了胖狸的笑容沒有淡化之外， 其他的還在等自己。 
『就算我反對， 你們也會拍下去， 對吧？』 庫多理問
『為表尊重， 我們不會直用你的名字。』 胖狸說。

『哈! 哈哈哈!』 庫多理失控一樣放聲大笑， 『原來我一生是大家最想要的劇本？』
『如果減少一點黑暗的部份， 或者會更好。』 那位剛才頂過眼鏡的長耳犬說。
『不， 不行， 這一點都不行。 』 庫多理說， 『既然如此， 我同意你們開拍， 不過我有要求， 就是入面的一切的劇本， 道具， 角色， 總之任何是戲中用上的一切都要由我準許。 不容有一點錯漏。 』
胖狸的笑容慢慢收起， 露出兩顆棕色小眼， 『你明白你剛才在說過什麼嗎？』 
『我要做回我的角色， 至少年小的部份就是我。』 庫多理的右耳一彈， 露出一把勝利的嘴角， 『如果沒有我， 你們的劇本一定沒人看。 。』
哥福拉拉胖狸， 消聲般吐了一些字句， 再向長耳犬打打眼色。 胖狸反上白眼， 深重地嘆氣。 
『好吧。』 長耳犬說， 
『魔法以為外的事， 還是由他們這些光影師處理好了。 』 最旁邊的白狼淡然地說， 『一個大法師絕不可以得一想二。』
『明白。』 庫多理輕輕地說。
『你去鄰房。 待會討論電影的細節。 』 哥福說。

回到外面的走廊， 庫多理一看見那滿心期待的波特， 忍不住朝空氣踢一腳。 

※

『你真是演得好， 奧卡爾』 胖狸首先走近白狼大讚， 這麼快就已掌握了黑大主法默頓的形象。』
『這一下來選角就這樣了？』 長耳犬問， 『』庫多理是小時候的庫多理， 長大的是波特。 默頓就是奧爾。』
哥福得意地笑笑， 放手一推奧爾， 『戲演完。。』
那個白狼順勢倒在地上， 篷帽滑下露出反臉上白的眼珠。 
『噢， 我的天!』 長耳犬大叫， 『快叫救護車!』
『好的， 好的』 胖狸謊亂地拔出電話， 指頭在空中來回， 『我天啊， 我在撥什麼號碼？』

『你們現在失了一個演員， 對吧？』
機械一樣的聲音充滿每一個角落。 哥福立即望去， 骷瘦的白狼穿著黑袍站在地上的紅三角位置。 
『我可以來應徵嗎？』 白狼問。
哥福突然發覺謊亂的一邊聲音消失， 胖雄那手指停在電話上面， 而長耳犬失措地半跪在地面。 這房間桀哥福以外， 沒了一點生命的呼吸。 哥福放慢自已的動作， 發現自已的案面冒出新的一份文件。 
他小心地取過， 打開，  舌唇暗言了一會， 望過去白狼。  『你？』

『幸會。 』 白狼說。

※

『我敢肯定你一早知道!』 
雖然身軀很限， 可以用力踩下波特腳的一下是真的很用力， 至少痛得全身的毛豎直， 痛叫。 
『我已說過很多次， 這根本與我無關! 你瞧， 整天我都是跟你在一起， 我哪來合得這麼多？』 波特哀號。
『你們這些拍戲的人， 曉不曉得有些主題是不可以拍？』 庫多理一指自已的臉， 用存力扯下自已的雙耳。 『剛才默頓也在裡面。』
『你說真的？』 波特問
『真的， 就是那個穿黑袍的白狠。 不對， 是那個有點帶灰白的狼。』
『那位只是奧爾， 是演員。』
『啥？』
『對， 他只是一位演員， 名叫奧爾』 波特得意地笑了。 

庫多理的雙瞳立即收至針幼， 轉身跑回去面詆試室， 試著扭開門鎖卻失敗了。 他立即大力拍門。 
『入面還正在面試!』 波特拉著庫多理的小手， 『安靜一點。』
『笑話， 你們剛做錯了事! 而且是非常錯! 』 庫多理擺脫波特， 再次拍門大叫， 『默頓， 開門! 』 
『到底怎麼了？』
『我沒時間向你解釋!』 
庫多理後退了一點， 緊咬牙關， 盯著木門， 之後一口氣撞過去。

巧合地， 門開了。 

庫多理撞剎停不及， 擁上一個黑影， 混亂中連帶這黑影直滾進去， 撞上堆疊起的木椅。 椅山相應地擺了一擺， 應聲回摔到庫多理和不幸黑影身上。 

『噢， 不!』

波射還有其他的立即移走椅堆。 庫多理底下是剛才穿黑袍的白狼演員。 白狼演員借手撐起身軀， 將庫多理滑落到一旁。 
『靠! 你這樣子瞎衝直撞是什麼意思了？』 奧卡爾怒叱。
『庫多理! 你這撞入來的是什麼意思？』 哥福咬緊牙， 盯上小白狼的同時， 再移上波特， 要肯定與他無關。
『庫多理， 我說過， 這裡在整理新一部電影的事!』 波特把庫多理從椅堆一手拔出來。 
『真不明白怎麼搞的。』 胖狸用力合上文件， 瞄瞄奧卡爾『要送你去醫院裡看看嗎？』 
『不消你說， 我也一定要去。 如果我有什麼地方傷了， 一定算上這鬼小子的代理頭上!』 
扶起奧卡爾的長耳犬瞄瞄波特， 交換了一個眼神。
『你一定會沒事的。』 波特淡淡地說。 

TBC 
3/10/2014

----------


## 狼王白牙

大法師庫多理再度出現了，這次的戲份還挺多的 : 3

只不過。。。就這樣演下去好嗎? 因為不只製片公司的人會遞給他劇本，

如果根據各種不同世界及時空的交錯，還要考慮那些莫名其妙就當上大法師的角色，

以及，最玄的部分，咳，可能大法師之後還有更大的法師，有時候看一場戲的票價挺高，

而且不能確定這場劇名究竟只是小喜劇，還是真如史詩級的"失控法師亡國錄"在第三次元世界中上映

總之，製片廠不虧本是最好的。

----------


## kl122002

DGT 13 

默頓和哥福昨晚沒回來， 整個早上和天氣一樣自然而平靜。 這樣的安祥是最值得享受悄悄地幹私下小事的小幸福。 
庫多理在鏡中對自已一彈， 再彈， 彈了數次直至指點發酸才停止。 身上的法師袍暫時變成了一套貼身的黑色調短袖套裝。 
波特在樓下的跑步機上跑著， 同時也聽著他喜歡的電子曲。 庫多理也豎起了雙耳細心地聽。 其實他並不對重拍子的電子音有什麼好感， 只是這些電子樂的每一拍剛好可以蓋下每一腳步的聲音。 
庫多以由下樓梯起跟著這少許由犬耳小耳塞中漏出的拍子， 一閃一轉的扭過座地大櫃， 再跳過高出一小階的地台， 轉身跳入掛畫和花瓶之間。 大門在前方， 正常地走過走只差數步而已。 

『唉？』 庫多理突然發覺音樂沒了， 跑步機的聲音也沒了。 發生什麼事了？ 
頸頂輕輕地吹起了一陣口哨， 『噓， 你在幹嘛？』
『嘩！』庫多理嚇得腳一滑， 將整個身子坐到地上。 
波特站在天花向自已對望。  
『原來站在天花的感覺這麼有趣！ 有魔法真的很好玩！』 波特大笑， 一個翻身跳回庫多理的地面， 『早！ 你看起來準備外出， 是吧？』 
『你也看起來是在運動完後沒好事幹吧？』 庫多理靠在旁邊的傘桶爬起身。 
『我有車， 也剛想出外， 不如』
『不， 不必了。 我自已可以。』 庫多理拉開大門說， 『 別跟上來。』
『在這裡可不容一個兒童獨自外出呢。』 波特說。 『你是沒選擇。』
庫多理望望外面一片青白的天空， 還有剛走過的巨狼沃高夫在那水池端凝視， 忍不住一把拍上自已的臉說，  『那...好吧。』
波特露齒一笑， 擺出勝利的手勢。 

※

沒有什麼比這樣更是接近庫多理的一舉一動。 當波特知道自已被選成充當庫多理主題電影的庫多理時， 這真的沒什麼令他更興奮。  然而在這真庫多理寄居的日子裡， 波特一直留意這小白狼， 不過光是這樣看， 真庫多理還不外是一只什麼事都不幹的懶小孩沒異。

他倆來到了有蓋巴士站。 青日下的空氣下站內還是熱了一點。 庫多理合上嘴， 毫無動靜地等侍。 同樣戴上一副弧銀鏡面的太陽鏡的波特也站在一旁， 不過他只合上嘴只侍了一會， 已覺非常的熱， 忍不住擺起尾巴和喘氣。  

『我注意到你的尾巴， 還有你的目光』 庫多理朝波特盯一眼， 移後了數步並說， 『我老是覺得你有一點另有意圖。』
『不！ 不， 沒有這樣的意思！ 』 波特笑道。 
『我看你好似快要中暑了？』 
『才不， 才...只是有點熱。』 波特各問， 『你不覺嗎？』
『氣溫是高了一點， 但未至於很熱吧？』 
『我有車可以開下山， 不如』 
『不， 不。 我想坐巴士。 』 庫多理擠出一個鬼臉， 吐吐舌， 『現在我是小孩的樣子， 怎樣都可以有半價優惠吧？』 
『這樣做不是在騙車資優惠嗎？ 』
庫多理立即糾正， 『不對， 我現在生理上只是一個十歲的小毛頭。 車資優惠的上沒說明是實齡還是生理年齡。』
『這可真是說不通啊！ 原則上』
庫多至豎起一根指頭， 同時又擺一擺，  『原則是沒有條文的東西， 而且不應當是理所當然地存在。』 
『在歐原大陸裡你也幹這種事？』 波特盯緊庫多理。 
『不行， 因為在大陸上誰都曉得我是誰。 』 庫多理垂雨雙耳， 一臉難過地說， 『甚至長者老年金都沒我的份。』
波特雙手插腰， 『你是想來這裡貪這些小福利。』
『黑大法師庫多理在新大陸貪小福利』 庫多理雙手亂揮， 『真是瞎扯， 我又怎麼會需要？』

巴士的車頭在上方的轉彎位出現，  差數十米會到站。

『但你待會打算用兒童半價利哦？』 波特得意地問。 
庫多理的手指亂指一通， 豎起毛 『別胡扯！』

巴士車燈閃了一閃， 放慢了速度， 漸漸泊近車站， 向波特和庫多理打開車門。 波特頂頂眼鏡， 瞄瞄司機的反應， 看見沒有異樣他放心地投下自已的車資。 
然後回望庫多理， 那黑妄的小白狼站在錢箱前打開錢包， 望望車資表， 再用不確家的目光盯盯波特。 
『小朋友， 是不是不夠車資？』 熊溫柔地司機問。
『這個...』 
波特看到庫多理的雙耳在發抖， 尾巴硬著了。 

『我幫你付吧。』 波特再向錢箱投入了數個銀幣。 
『是你， 波特！』 熊司機發出輕輕的叫聲， 『你真是充滿了善心。 不過...怎麼了成年的車資？』   
『哦，』 波特用帶少許意外的聲音說， 『似乎一時忘了。 來兄， 小朋友， 波特哥哥帶你去找個位置坐好嗎？』

巴士下山開到了山下的市中心， 途中庫多理托著腮望向窗外風景。 車上不少乘客都望偷望波特， 悄悄地用偷指一張照片。 波特想輕碰庫多理來打破空氣中的悶局， 然而庫多理都不為所動。 

※

巴士泊上市中心的車站。 庫多理主動地跑落車。 波特自然地跟在其他乘客後劾走落。 
『真是的』 庫多理插著腰， 『怎麼在我付車資時盯著我？』
『如果你不望過來， 又怎知我是在盯你』 波特反辯
『好了， 現在別跟著我！』 庫多理警告。
『你不能這樣子在街上走！』 波特腦裡很快閃出了一個理由， 『新大陸是不容兒童單童上街， 否則你會有麻煩。』 
庫多理抓抓頭毛， 『我不管了， 我有點事要自已辦， 你最好別跟上來。』 
『等一下！』 波特急跑上去捉著庫多理的手臂， 並且塞他一張卡片， 上面印了一張咖啡室的卡片， 『如果有什麼麻煩， 再來在這裡找我， 明嗎？』
『行了行了！』 庫多理擺脫去波特的手， 立即加快腳步跑去街的一個轉角。 

※
早上的咖啡室內顧客不多， 輕碰聲音瓷具中夾著了一陣陣咖啡香。 波特坐在三樓大窗的位置， 毛著庫多理這小白狼走向那所不遠的玩具百貨中心， 心裡忍不住淺笑。 
他取下手錶， 放在桌面。 手錶投出一個立體的畫面， 波特卡是喝著他召來的冷咖啡特喝， 翻看今天的新聞。 最先看到是歐原大陸上匣個新綠狼首相新推行的經濟法案， 波特雖不諳財技， 之不過光是看其他的評價還是對這綠狼覺得有趣味。 

下一則是黑袍法師公會的， 指因為庫多理的 『辭世』 過於意外令當中安排出亂， 現在與白袍派相討方案。 市面上不時傳出反黑袍的聲音卻首相似乎未有處理的意向。 新大陸總統沒有想仲入的意味， 連同下方的巫師團一樣， 都是隔岸觀火的一樣靜看一切。 

"我可以坐嗎？" 
迎面出現了默頓。 枯瘦的身軀在曝和的咖啡室中格外起眼。 他對波特淺淺， 擠出問好的笑容。 
『你不是和哥福去談劇本的事嗎？』 波特不解地問， 『而且你是怎樣找到我？』
『劇本的事， 還是由你們行內的處理比較好。』 默頓先是沈默， 再點點頭， 『我有疑惑， 為何你在這些日子沒有用魔力？』
『我想！』 波特主即衝口而出， 然後又退退身子， 垂下雙耳， 確家週邊沒有其他獸的注意， 再補上， 『只是， 你也曉得我根本不知怎樣去用。』 
『庫多理沒有教你？』
『從未！』 一詞從波特衝口而出， 『甚至我有點疑惑他時不是在逃避。』
『世間百事是沒可逃避， 只是有因為遲到而把原由擴大。』 默頓在平穩的聲線中說著， 朝街外望， 看著一架貼上 ‘兒童之家’ 的小貨汽車駛向玩具百貨中心。 他的目光重回波特身上。

在那一剎間， 波特由不太了解發生什事的時候， 不同的影像大量的潮水湧入腦 : 在當中他看到庫多理， 由步入玩具百貨開始， 中間滲有小白狼與荐職員的對話， 然後再看他被困在辦公室...。 如今他再被扯回來， 重看剛駛過的‘兒童之家’ 小貨車。 

『啊哈？ 新的黑袍法師要出陣了？』 默頓問。

(5/8/2015)
※

當波特趕到， 一些家長的目光已移去了兒童之家的員工，  還有輕輕的話語傳入他的耳中。 
員工消失在職員專道的入口。  門一關上， 旁邊的電子保安鎖隨之小角上的紅燈。

魔法。 除此之外， 沒有什麼可行的吧？ 
波特的心裡主即浮起了這個念頭。 但只怕是他根本連一個咒語都未從庫多理身上學過。 此際的苦惱之間， 他眼前的影像立即扭曲， 不可思異的一刻令波特還以為自已在看奇幻電影。 

面前的牆已不是牆， 而是一條線， 連同週邊的貨架都變成一條條不同顏色的線。 地面是白的， 四週卻是無止境的黑。 不同的獸人在還是那個樣子在他身邊走過，  同時聽到各自沒說出口的說話， 絲絲絮絮的聲音突然收準， 他聽到， 甚至看到有獸人在第四排架之後認出了庫多理。
當他再專心一點， 景物便由遠拉近，   他最於看到庫多理。 

庫多理在數道線後不滿地原地踢著空氣。  剛才的員工還有數道線就會走到庫多理身處的地方。 
『離開吧？ 你明明就是一位黑大法師！』 波特不確定咬緊牙緊輕輕地輕吐道。

庫多理 豎起了雙耳， 停了在空氣中踢步。  庫多理急忙地在四週望望，  在意外中看到波特。 
『你怎會找到的？ 不， 我的意思是， 你是怎樣看見？』 庫多理吃一驚問。 
『我不曉得， 只是眼前突然就是這樣了。』 波特說。 
『別說話！ 』 庫多理把手指貼在嘴端， 『在其他獸人眼中你還是站在原位對空氣說話。 聽我說 你看到的線是牆或者』 
『我當然知道那些是什麼意思， 』 波特小心地咬著嘴角， 裝是若無其事的走在線與線之間。 

也在此刻角再視野一度扭曲， 正常的回來。 庫多理的影像和聲音都一同沒了， 只有氣空中重播的廉價音樂 ， 還有面前只是一堆布偶。 
『怎麼...真是該死的！』 波射沒法令則才的能力重回。  『好吧， 那麼我再想想...』 

深呼吸， 回想著庫多理。 
『你剛斷線了。』 庫多理的聲音悶悶的冒出。
『 抱歉， 我...』 波特住口並一轉語氣， 『你根本沒有教！』 
『好了， 好了。』 庫多理不能耐地說， 『 他們還有不久來到了， 可以怎樣辦嗎？』 
『好像你才是大法師？』  波特盤起雙手， 他起了那個通訊用的耳筒， 戴上並假裝通話， 『怎麼一個大法帥沒能力給自已逃？ 』
『我沒時間跟你吵這個。』
庫多理的聲音最後停在這裡。 波特在原位置走出去，  偷看那個職員入口。  時間的確真是長了一點， 也有些員工出入， 而庫多理一直未有出來。 

『先生？』 一把聲音輕輕地叫喚。 
『啊， 真是很對不起！』 波特立即從架上移開。 
那裡一位穿著大衣的灰狸， 雙目似是未睡醒的矇著。 他手中抱著一束花， 探身取起架上的一個小豹的毛玩偶。 
這灰狸對波特點頭笑笑道別時， 說 『再會， 波特先生。 』 
『再見...等等！ 你怎知我是』 波特急問。
『你的後背不是貼著嗎？ 』

波特扭手一探， 順勢拔下把背後的紙。 那是一張黃色的便條紙， 用草率的字體書寫著 : 『我是大明星波特。禾尼！』
 一定是庫多理弄的！ 波特立即肯定。

『我想不久之後會再見的， 波特先生。』 灰狸輕揭帽子向波特道別。 
『先生， 請問你是...？』
對方沒有回答， 而物影消失在付款群之中。 

波特一反便條紙， 棄掉在垃圾箱內。 週邊沒有真的多少個獸人留意仔的存在。 或者某遠角的小孩會間中望望， 不過很快被手上的玩具搶回去。  
走回街上， 步向巴士站。  他沒已沒想是不是可以找回庫多理。  或許這鬼頭又跑去了另一家？ 他並不知道。 行上的氣溫很熱， 差那麼少少的就快要中暑的樣子， 忍不住想起一身黑色主調衣著的庫多理， 難道他不怕熱嗎？ 

在一閃暈光之間， 波特看到另一個景像重蓋在自己面前。 越是細心看， 那個影像就變得清桃， 最後他認清那是庫多理。  
庫多理來到一個落貨區， 看似是剛才玩具百貨的背後。 影像平穩地跟著小白狼跑， 猶如玩全視野電玩。  波特本來還想著呼喚小白狼， 不過他今次選擇了沉默， 任由這些影像繼續下去。  與此同時， 他走入了一家雪糕店， 點了一客新地， 在旁觀眼中的若有所思地細味這客新地， 炙而只有波特自己才真的明白固中的疑問。 

怎麼庫多理進入了一家醫院？

TBC 
21/9/2015

----------


## kl122002

DGT 14 

週邊的事物一切靜止， 然後在醒來時是一片的灰色， 沒有太清楚的外表。 剛巧的一步， 似是踏入了一個無盡的深坑， 巨大的拉力將自己扭曲， 折段， 再組合， 雜亂無章的聲音不斷地往下拉...

在最後終於感覺到一陣來自石地般的清涼， 矇矇摸索裡發覺是足夠站立的空間地方。 待一切變得清是晰， 才知四周是黑色， 沒有明燈卻好像有光一樣將事物看得很清楚。 
年青的花點豹站在一個像是車站的大堂， 又似是出入關卡的地方。 一排黃銅鑲邊的櫃台將大廳分成了一半。 仔細地看， 櫃台左右兩端都是一樣的， 整個大堂是對稱的。

不對， 希殊再看看背後， 才發現根本沒有入口， 甚至頭上都是一片大的黑石天花。 如何前來的念頭在腦中閃過。

『我說你... 』 
身旁的櫃台冒出了一個高大的黑影， 續而漸漸成形 : 右肩的位置最先出現一只巨眼， 眼珠對準希殊。 
『啊...』 希殊的音調隨著眼前所見如紗落下的黑影而變圓， 最後發出一聲『啊？』 面前不是任何一種他認知的東西。 

剛才的巨眼不過是它巨型右肩的一部份， 還有眼珠長在不同的四肢在觀看四週。 它和獸人一樣用雙腳站立， 有看是正常大小的手， 而背後有一對大得不合比例的巨爪。 然而怪物的全身沒有毛， 發達而強勁肌肉外露， 一對雙眼在頭髗白骨中露出。 

現在三隻眼珠同時看著希殊。 『...甚至連自己的死都不知道吧？』 無唇遮蓋的利齒下吐出異常平穩的聲音。 
『我已死？ 希殊用力扭自己的臉， 還是感到痛楚， 『好吧先生， 我還是覺得這個虛擬遊戲實在太真實了。』
『何解每個新大陸的亡者都在說那種東西？』 怪物忍不全輕聲咕噥。 那比較正常的左手抓起一本厚書， 打開， 再略翻一二頁， 指著裡面問 
『亞力卡先生， 死亡年歲二十七？ 』 
『什麼』 希殊對怪物忍不住皺眉。 
怪物的三隻眼立即再望向書冊， 再翩數頁問， 『依力奇先生， 死亡年歲三十？』
『先生， 我現在才二十六。』 希殊回道。 
怪物沈默地盯住希殊， 然後再翻翻書冊， 又望望面前的豹。 翻頁的速度漸快， 背後的巨爪也加入...。直至最後一頁， 它被迫著合上書冊。 整個大堂又進入一片沈默。 

希殊忍不住在心裡抱怨 :他記得剛才還在家中簽好一張支票， 上了那部發狂的跑車， 然後撞車， 爆炸， 醒來的時候卻被指自己已死卻又不在怪身手上的名單裡面，  一切真是說不過去， 這個惡仿劇未免太過份了？

『先生， 我可以離開了嗎？』希殊客氣地問。

怪物召來了同伴。 這位同年現身在旁邊的櫃台。 它看似是精靈一樣修長 唯一是它頭上的每一被分成小格， 格與格之間插著相同的粗針。 這滿頭針的怪精靈走近希殊， 它一對火紅的雙眼一掃希殊全身， 剎那間希殊每吋皮毛似是被烈火燒過一樣震痛。 
『先生！ 請停止！』 希殊痛苦地哀求。 
怪精靈視線移走， 用小急步走向巨眼怪， 極輕聲地說了一些話。 巨眼怪被嚇了一跳， 肩上那巨大的眼珠來回豹與針頭之間。 

『你要把他送回去，』 怪精靈肯定地說。 『這是你的職責。』
然後怪精靈取出一份灰色的紙卷， 交給希殊並說， 『你手上的是出境證明。 找到你的身軀之後， 緊記親吻你的額頭。』
『那麼我呢？』 巨爪怪物問。
『你？』 怪精靈由上至下打量了一翻， 毫不願意地取出另一卷灰紙， 『緊記不可碰上大法師。 要不是你沒法回來。』
怪物用地點頭。 

『真是的， 哪有第一天當註冊官就弄出這種事？』 
怪精靈頭一轉， 它又消失回自已的櫃位。 與此同時， 後方的罵牆中打開了， 現在一個金屬空間， 電光管的燈光熟識得再不行， 還有抽氣扇的風聲輕輕地吹著。 希殊豪不疑惑就跑進去， 站在輕觸的屏邊。 
巨爪怪來了門前， 思考了好一會。 
『你要來嗎？』 希殊問。
『要， 當然要。 只是...。』 
電梯發出一陣小小的警號， 示意電梯門開得太久了。 

※

顯示屏很久都未亮起樓層數字。 
原來細小的空間再加上巨爪怪， 一切變得更窄小。 希殊感覺到巨眼就在自已的頭上， 他終於於不住望上去， 接上那巨大的眼瞳。 
『你...我有點不自然。』 
巨眼殊立即移走， 而它身上的眼走也移去別的地方。 
打開手上的那卷灰紙， 希殊真的對它沒期望， 然而確是一只字都沒有。 希殊淺淺地輕笑。
『那是一張隱藏的身份正明書。』 巨爪怪糾正道。 
希殊沒有理會， 隨手摺起那張灰紙放入自已的衣袋。 自已的目光重回顯示屏。 心諳著這升降機不尋常， 他感覺到機箱在升上爬， 只是好像爬得比平時的太久了， 慢得似是停在一個地方。 
『你似乎還不信自已發生過的事？』 巨爪怪問。
希殊用一點力扭自已的臉， 還是有痛感， 他不消說， 心跳和呼吸的感覺還是有的。 『 我又可如何信呢？』 希殊笑問。
『那請伸出手來』
傻氣的感覺由腳底湧起， 他毫不遲疑地伸了出去。 
巨爪怪用他的一只爪尖在掌肉上彈過， 緊接一陣無可言語的痛楚插入希殊的身內， 腦內的反應爆炸， 將整個身軀倦縮在地面， 尾巴失控地抽畜。 
『。。你對我幹了什麼！』 希殊大叫
『一切都是真實。 你感到痛， 但沒有流血。 你的心跳， 呼吸都不過只是一些物體留下的本能動作， 如果日子久了， 你還是會忘記。』 
希殊打開那手一看， 上面沒有修痕， 甚至一滴血都沒有。 

『你是誰？』 希殊後退至鐵門。 
『你不需要知道。』
『你...真是的在幫我？』
『我只是在完成工作。』
『我該怎樣才相信你？』
『只要信， 別問。』

升降機內的燈閃過， 旁邊的樓層顯示板終於出現了數字。 希殊聽到機門外的交談聲由上移下， 證明機箱正在上升。 
機門在地面的一層打開， 有殊走出去， 他看目不同的獸人在走過， 若如平常的一樣。 經過一面大窗的時候， 希殊發覺一戶外的陽光射穿自已半透明的身軀。 他意外地尖叫， 週邊的獸人卻沒有什麼反應。 
面前又來了一個熊保安， 若然無事地穿過希殊， 繼續在充滿暖意的陽光下走著。 
『噢， 噢...』 希殊快換不及氣一樣叫著， 『這...我真的是死了嗎？』 
『差不多了。』 巨爪怪若無其事地穿過剛才的熊保安跟上， 它說， 『 現在該找你的身軀了， 跟著我。』
希殊看著巨爪怪將灰紙拍摺成小帽， 然後戴在頭上。 在這刻希殊不敢眨眼， 他看見巨爪怪立即縮小， 變成一個身淺色衣著， 頂了一頂草織帽， 看起來平凡得很的白貘， 原本一對巨爪變成柔軟的小圍巾， 在陽光下隨風吹著。 

『我也可以嗎？』 希殊也取出自已的灰紙問。
『不行， 如果你現身在世間會引起混亂。』 白貘悄悄地說。 『現在該怎樣找你的身軀？ 』
『去詢問』 希殊看到兩個熟識的身影， 他立即糾正道， 『不， 我知道該怎樣找。 跟普我。』
『等...』 
希殊急跑跟上兩個熟識的身影走入另一部升降機。 當機門快關上的一刻白貘才用手擋著， 喘著氣走到到內裡的一角， 瞪著希殊。 
『那兩位是瓦扎的手下， 』 希殊指向一高一矮的灰犬與紅狐， 『我認得出他們， 只要跟著就會找到。 』

白貘點頭。 希殊和白貘一同看著灰犬輸入樓層之後， 沒料到灰犬突然問， 
『先生， 你要上什麼機層？』 
『這...』
『說， 跟你的一樣。』 希殊立即說。
『跟你的一樣， 先生。』 白貘裝出感激的笑容。
旁邊的紅狐對白貘瞄了一眼， 這小小的動作令白貘感到不妥。 
『別管狐狸就對了。』 希殊提醒道， 『這傢伙經常起疑心。』

說著不久， 紅狐忍不住問。 『我有見過你嗎？』 
『沒。 』 希殊說。
『沒有吧？ 先生。』 白貘笑道。 
『恕我失禮， 請問你也是在找希殊先生？』  紅狐再問
『是的。』 白貘接上。 
『容我多管閒事地問一句， 你是他的員工？ 那個部門的？ 』 紅狐補上， 『我以前也待在希殊的地方裡工作。』 
『對他說， 在物產部...』
『我是在物產部』 白貘跟著希殊的說話， 『資產調整課的員工。』
『哦』 紅狐得意地笑笑， 『是資產調整課。 那真是一個有趣的地方！ 我想瓦扎將你公司位入之後都會清除， 你有打算去什麼部門？』 

希殊陷入了沈默， 白貘轉脈偷望中， 望見旁邊的豹咬緊嘴唇， 直瞪那紅狐。 
『這個嘛...我』 白貘尷尬地笑道。
『對他說， 』 希殊的聲音再次出現， 『我...』
『我已見過了瓦扎， 他說我會上投資部， 轉加入新興市場投資課繼續。 』 
『什麼！ 那個位置我可是待了很久！ 瓦扎怎麼會』 
紅狐大叫。 灰犬立即在中間分開， 在機門打開的一刻立即將近乎失控的紅狐推出去。 白貘在那兩獸人糾纏在角落的時候， 急步走入加護病房區後再轉入一間洗手間反鎖。
『剛才的紅狐的失控是你故意的吧？』 白貘問。
希殊聳聳背， 揚起眼角， 『只是把他氣走， 不然對方會一直問下去。』 

白貘思考了一會， 最後點點頭， 『的確。 』 他說， 『好了， 現在要去找回你的身軀。 然後一切就完結了。』
『在那候我該怎樣做？』 希殊問。 
『手持灰紙， 躺在自己的軀體上。 清楚吧？』 白貘對著鏡整整自已的衣著， 『走吧。』 


『止步！ 你們是誰？』 

白貘一開門， 面前站了一個紅色的巨蠍， 嚇得希殊望立即躲在白貘的身後。 跟白貘一起抬起視線， 巨蠍似獸人一樣擁有赤甲上身， 而雙手換成一對巨鉗。  
『先生？』 白貘淡然地問， 『請問閣下是？』
『我是值日生死領事官， 列斯特。 』
『煉獄入境官， 史哲托。 幸會！』 白貘脫帽介紹道。 
『你要把靈魂回送吧？ 』 巨蠍望望希殊， 『 原來是你？』 
『你認識他？』 
『希殊生先的位置是入口的第三間房， 』 列斯特退後了一點， 讓出了路。 『最熱鬧的房間就對了。 』
『謝謝你的消息。 』 白貘笑著把帽重新戴上， 領著路並歪向背後的希殊。 『你一定是很有名氣了？ 或者做對了某些事？』 
『我並不曉得。』 希殊搖頭。 

巨蠍的說話沒錯， 內面的獸人真是不少。 最外面的是瓦扎的手下， 而走進一點就是自已的員工。 自己的員工在哭， 但還在安慰彼此。 回望中發覺瓦扎的手下皺著眉， 隻手交在胸前， 吐出一道冷漠的目光。  
往前走多一點希殊看到自已在躺左機器之間， 身上接上了不同的電線和膠滴管。 那個身軀似是一個被拆散， 再由胡亂地拼組合的布玩偶。 
『你現在躺上去， 一定會痛苦萬分。 』 白貘輕說， 『你準備好了嗎？』
『如果這是我必走的路， 我一定會走下去。』 希殊回道。
白貘點點頭， 泛起笑意。 『很高興認識你。 去吧， 照著我說的方法去做。』

只有靈魂的希殊手握著灰紙， 大步地穿過牆壁， 爬上床。 回望到白貘的淡笑不減， 輕輕地對自已點頭。
希殊跟普自已身軀的姿勢躺上去了。 剎那間似是被電擊中的一樣百種痛楚由感覺中爆出， 身軀的記憶和靈魂接合而且蓋過。 強勁的心跳力量打開了他的雙眼， 望到純白的天花， 聽到了機器支撐先已的呼吸聲， 心跳機響起的響號...。
希殊試用力爬， 不過百樣的刺痛再次令希殊進入一片黑暗。 

不過與別不同的是他聽到週邊的耳語， 還有心跳機有格律的嗶嗶聲。 他也找回那種真的暖感， 至少令他安心了一點。 

※  

 『誰讓你回生？』

一陣猛力將希殊從床上拔起。 
荒亂地回看四週， 光並不多， 包圍自已的還是各樣醫療儀器。 他還看見半透明的自已坐在自己的肚中間， 左右兩旁是剛才看起的死亡官。 
他又再一次與自已的身軀分離。 

史哲托和列斯特一左一右列左希殊的身邊。 他們的樣子並不算友善。 史哲托顯得有一點疑惑， 不過它的一支爪刃閣在希殊的頸背。 
『我說， 我在這裡， 』 
對自已說話居然是一位坐在床尾， 身穿黑袍的小白狼。 對方的黑帽拉得低得只露出少少的狼鼻。 
『我問你，』 小白狼揮揮手問。 『是誰讓你回生？』
『我不明白你在說什麼。』 希殊皺眉地問， 『你是誰？』 
『為什麼你的名字不在冊上， 而靈魂就被送到了入境大堂？』 小白狼若有所思地摸著下巴。 
『我真的不明白你在說什麼。 『

爪刃突然用力壓深了一點 火熱的刺痛由那裡爆發， 迫得希殊用力尖叫。 
『啊啊啊！ 放過我！ 我真的什麼都不知道！』 
旁邊的史哲托輕輕地搖頭， 肩上巨大的眼珠還是停在希殊身上。  

列斯特巨鉗中出現了一本簿簿的小冊， 交給小白狼並說， 『這是今天我手上的名單， 裡面中沒有希殊的名字， 也找不到修改的痕跡。』 
『我看得到， 我也預料到。 』 小白狼迅速地翻過， 『那麼史哲托， 我要去看一下你的那端了。』
『真好！』 希殊插入， 『你就是為了確定我是真的該死嗎？』
『是的。』 小白狼淡然地回答。
『那為何玩在不簡單地殺了我的鬼魂！』

空氣中沈默了一陣， 旁邊的魔怪沒有一位發出一點聲。 小白狼拉拉有點過長的黑袍， 走上面前的豹。 這時黑袍的帽往後拉下， 露出一臉稚氣的小白狼， 用那似乎無邪的聲音笑道， 
『的確。 然而我就是偏好你現在的樣子。』
『你...』
白狼的手直探入希殊的胸膛。 那裡亮了一點光， 而且一本小小的金色記事本由半透明軀體浮出。 
『啊哈！』 小白狼輕叫， 並及時奪取金色本子。 他翩了看看， 揚起眉角， 『原本你是非常重要的？』
『好了， 你最好放了我， 不然我』
『不然又如何？』 小白狼截停， 反問， 『你知道你自已是誰嗎？』
『我就是我！』
『答案錯誤。』 小白狼說， 同時又瞄瞄本子。 他翻了下一頁， 豎起一根爪尖， 在頁上書寫並說， 『抱歉， 我必須暫停你生存或死亡的現況。 』 
『你剛說什麼？』 希殊以為自已聽錯了， 皺起耳角問。
『我在此宣告， 你的生存與死亡同時被暫停。 也就是說， 你不會被送去冥界轉生， 也不會因著身體康復而在世間醒來。 』
『那你將我變成什麼了？』 
『一個生存在世間的靈魂。』 小白狼說。 『很難得， 不是嗎？ 』
『胡扯！』 希殊怒叱。
左右兩旁的怪物退後了一點， 特別是史哲托， 它的巨爪已由希殊身上收回， 悄悄地退在一旁。 
那本金色本子被小白狼隨手一彈， 直接回到希殊的軀體入面消失。 然後小白狼跳下床再戴回袍帽， 對那端的列斯特說了一些話之後， 他們消化一陣水氣似的消去。 

『這一定是夢！』
有殊用力合上眼， 將自己摔向床上的身軀， 然後再一次起身， 張開眼。 他看見史哲托還在他的身旁， 自已的身軀還是分離， 那些機器還是在發出不必要的聲音， 來借著對他說身軀在生的事實。
『再來一次！』 希殊大叫。 『這一定是夢， 一定是夢， 一定是...。！』

TBC 21/9/2015

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

許久不見梟的死徒

故事還是一樣生動有趣XDD

期待下一章

----------


## kl122002

是的, 真的很久沒有打了. 
OS未完, 寫了不少歐原大陸的地方問題, 令世界觀化得幾大, 
手上著墨是有少許困難了.

----------


## kl122002

DGT 15

灰暗間的房間一角開通了小小的通道， 小白狼放輕腳步捨級而上。 最尾的腳尖離開小通道， 聳起起雙耳， 小心地看的四周。 沒異樣下他輕呼一口氣。 

『你剛去了什麼地方？』

說話的聲音把小白狼嚇得連同身上的每一根毛由從地面跳起， 趾尖滑過地時笨拙地摔倒。 他知道這把來自半空的聲音是誰， 氣極了卻拼死地壓下聲線。 
『可惡！ 沃高夫你又這裡幹嘛！』
『保安巡視。 』 沃高夫平穩且輕巧地回道。 『庫多理， 你偷走出去的原因？』
『與你無關。 』 庫多理手指上空中的一對機械紅眼說， 『 更何況是剛才的 ‘偷走’！ 』
『小洛和哥福都要求夜出者歸來時要表明事年作記錄。』
『這是什麼時候訂的！』 庫多理搖頭，  『我不管， 我現在只想睡』 

庫多理大步大步地走， 在下轉角的位， 沒料到自已立即被捉著， 頸項被巨手緊鎖。 再被拔到半半空， 正面對上那一對機械紅眼。 
『你不可以不說。』 沃高夫命令。 
『我現在以購入你的主子身份命令你放開我！』 庫多理大吼。
『不。 因為小洛已容許我有自由的選擇， 我選擇不接受你的指示。』
『又是小洛！』 庫多理咆吼， 『 我一定會把他處理掉， 再瞧你能怎樣！』
巨手立即收緊， 壓迫頸下氣管， 只得只有少許呼吸的機會。 
『你！』 庫多理亂踢腳下的空氣， 用自已的震抖小手指向沃高夫。， 『。。敢下手？』
『若是必要， 我會。』
庫多理的小手指維持了數秒， 終於放下。 同時扣在頸上的巨手也放鬆了一點。 大量的新鮮空氣直衝肺府， 害得小白狼在半直咳喇。
『那麼偷走外出的原因是？』 
『好的， 好的』 庫多理用力深呼吸後說， 『 我去辦案， 把一個靈魂由肉體拉出來， 扣起了回到肉體的機會， 同時也禁止了他的靈魂死亡。』
『在我的了解和分析中， 靈魂並不存在。』 沃高夫回道。 『我明白你的用詞， 不沒法理解當中的意思。』 
庫多理瞇著眼， 右耳不自主地彈動， 『真是白說。』
『剛才說的是你真正理由？』
『是。』
『我認為你剛才的理由並不真實。』 沃高夫說的巨手握緊少許。

『受夠了！』  庫多理一彈手指， 他整個身體即時從巨手上消失， 轉移到地面。 他隨之轉身面向另一隻張來的擒爪， 手一指， 剎停機械的動作。
千百樣的電路中止， 這樣的突發加上大量的錯誤報告令沃高夫內的程式如同突襲。 自我保護機制啟動， 主邏輯程序即時被中截接收。 

 『我理由沒要與一台機器解釋。 你最好回去。’ 說著庫多理一掃斗篷 獨自走上二樓。

剩下的那台機械過了好一會才重新程動， 清除各種的錯誤資訊， 大約十數分鐘後才完成 一切記錄在案。  沃高夫的自我在穩定的環境中解除防護， 他沒法了解剛才的事， 不過他多了項確定的事 : 庫多理比他預計的更危險。

※

『你剛去了什麼地方？』 同一樣的問題在庫多理踏入睡房時又再次出現， 不過是換成了波特。 

波特沒睡著， 他一直在等， 等等這位主角出現。 波特今天真是很滿足， 看到了庫多理的一切， 也聽到了全部的對話。 眼前的小狼見了這片土地上最慈喜的富翁， 卻把這富翁的靈魂鎖在世界之中。 實在太多問題想問， 也太多精彩的事急得怏亂了思路。 

『噢不。』 庫多理忍不住雙手蓋面。 『放過我吧。』
『我看到你去過醫院， 甚至』 波特皺起雙耳， 不解地問， 『那是怎麼的一回事？』 
『那可是不容易說得盡的事。』 庫多理忍不住發出一陣長嘆。 『甚至我都不太了解。 請原諒我， 給我先睡一覺， 好嗎？』
『你果然不只是來發明星夢。』 波特合上書， 走上去接過庫多理脫下的法袍， 隨手掛到衣架 這刻他不可再忍， 決心一說:  『我想加入。 』
庫多理不太明白。 『什麼？』
『我也要加入你的行動。』 波特堅定地說。
沒料到庫多理打了個呵欠， 單手揮揮呼出的悶氣， 一抹累得不得了的目光閃過。 y靜止了數秒， 思前想後之下， 小白狼終於拼到波特的意思。 
庫多理雙耳一彈說， 『好， 那我就直接說。 你絕對不行。 因為你根本不懂黑魔法。』   
『默頓在引導我。』 波特立刻補上。
聽到默頓的名字時， 庫多理的雙眼閃了一閃， 但很快又回到剛才的灰矇。  『默頓， 是的， 默頓是一個很好的導師』
『不過他指明一定要我問你。』 波特立即插入。 

『放過我吧！』 庫多理哀叫。 『你不是黑魔法的材料。』 
『我欠什麼？ 』 波特問。 『還是你開一個條件？』
『你欠的東西多得不得了！ 你不是於魔法系的家族， 你沒有正式地授領過魔法， 更重要是你現在身上的魔法是臨時由默頓借出， 極不穩定！ 』  庫多理抱頭哀叫， 同時把頭毛抓亂， 『是借出的黑魔法啊！ 那到底是什麼東西啊？』 
『默頓又沒說過要某天前還。』  波特蹲在地面靠近快失控的庫多理說， 『 我也不知道是什麼令默頓會把黑魔法借出， 也不知是什麼原因令我和你被編在一起。 我信如果是這是預定的事， 我和你無論如何都是要一起面對， 對吧？  』
庫多理深深地唉氣， 同時搖頭。 『我比你更明白這種環扣關係。 之不過當中的不明不暗的地方， 絕不是像你的外行的可以面對。』 
『的確， 就好像在跟你一同拍戲背劇本一樣。』 波特笑道。 

庫多理想反駁， 只是真的很累， 想對駁的心情完全沒有。 與其如此， 不如令他知難而退？ 
『學費！』 庫多理向波特申出手， 『民間大大少少授學的地方都會收的說是了。 你做到的話， 你會是我的正式門徙』。
『原來是錢。 你就說出來看看。』
『才不。 我要哥福的心。 是活活的由他身軀取出來。』 
空氣換成一片沈默。 波特慢起眉目， 陷入一片苦思。 
似乎成功了？  
這招庫多理真是的很沒用上， 庫多理心諳大概也有一二百年吧？ 

『好的， 你等等。』 波特淡然而穩定地反問， 『要我養父的心臟， 活活的由他身軀取出來？』
『正確』 庫多理說， 『只要從他身上取出來的就可以了。』
『這很容易。』 波特走到房的那一個雜物間， 從入面取來一個小盒。 他向庫多理打開。 

裡面理確是一個尖尾細小的心臟。 它在養液和連接的微小電線中跳動。 心臟的大小， 形狀， 沒錯， 那的確是一圓狐狸的心。
怎麼會如是這樣隨便？ 誰都不可能有一個跳動的心藏在自已房中的衣櫥裡吧？ 這是夢， 不對， 這不是夢， 那顆心有跳動， 有生命的感覺而不是械械。
如果說庫多理腦中有一口火山， 現在它不只爆發， 甚至因爆發得過於強大而自毀了， 留下一片空白。 下巴失控的一樣快跌到地面。
波特把這個心臟推向庫多理胸前。 
『說是這個了。』 波特忍不住一臉疑惑地說。
『給我等等！』庫多理則著這個在跳的心臟後退一步各問 ， 『那是什麼？』
『說好了哥福的心』
『什麼？』
『就是了！』 波特猜疑， 『你這黑大師不是想食言吧？』
『不！ 』 庫多理尖叫， 雙手用力地攤在面前這玩意旁邊， 『而是， 而是， 這， 那， 那這。。。。證明！ 我要證明！』
波特反起白眼搖抱頭， 他輕鬆地從盒蓋上取出一張卡紙翻開。 上面寫著美洲大陸的醫院名稱， 哥福的全名， 血型， 手術日期。 
『養父有先天性心漏症和心律不正。 』 波特解說， 『所以在數年前換了原主細胞育成替代心臟。 這個舊的心也是這樣的來。 你既然想要， 就給你吧？ 』
『原主細胞育成替代心臟即是？』 庫多理全身不自律地抖震。
『就是一個由哥福身體細胞加上基因抽離， 培育， 再取代的心臟。』 
『再簡單一點可以嗎？』 庫多理自已震得快支撐不住了。 
『就是複製心臟。』 波特反問， 『你從未聽過嗎？』

『沒！ 當然沒有！ 』 庫多理咆哮， 『那會有傢伙在這世上做出這種事？』
『可不是奇事啊？ 現代的生物科學可以！』 波特再一度堅持， 把心臟推向庫多理。  『這給你了， 你既然要求。』
『不！ 你給我蓋上盒子並把他收回去！』 庫多理命令。
『不過這己是你的』
『我不管！』
『你食言！』波特直指庫多理。 
『我不會收！  庫多理說著一口氣跳上床， 鑽進睡枕， 在入面大叫， 『我不管！ 我想睡！』
『你說過， 如果我做到了你的要求， 是可以成為你的門徙， 教我黑魔法， 對吧？』
『過了午夜分隔線才算吧！』
『現在是11時59分40秒呢？』 波特取來鬧鐘看看， 邊倒數著， 『十九， 十八』

『嗚嘩嘩嘩嘩』 庫多理深深地苦叫。 怎麼他失策到如此的地步？ 怎麼他開了一個自以為沒可能但而易舉的事？ 怎可能他忘了這片土地可是以科技優越過歐原大陸？ 怎麼他。。。還是不太明白那個 『原主細胞育成替代心臟』。。。。
這不是一個庫多理可以了解的錯誤。 他想， 他可能一終生都不會明白。 
『三， 二， 一』 波特同時宣告， 『已是新的一天了！』


TBC 24/9/2015

----------


## kl122002

DGT 16 

門外的狐狸一直貼著雙耳偷聽。 他抬起頭共接上一對赤紅色的雙目， 並在樓下水池的光波閃出一張枯瘦的狼臉。 
『果然你也在聽。』 哥福淡然地笑道。
『我並不需要， 因為我一直知庫多理在想什麼。』 默頓冰冷的回， 『只是好奇， 原來還真的有‘原主細胞育成替代心臟’ 。』
『這種事在這片土地很平常。 只要有錢就可以。』 哥福收回笑意並補上， 『我已做過兩次， 也就是說， 我有3個我的心臟。』
『我並不需要你的心臟。』 默頓走上來說著， 瞄瞄波特的房門， 『只是我所喜悅的庫多理自己想的。』
哥福疑惑地皺起眉角， 最後呼一口氣， 『我想我真的要一小杯。』
『非常同意。』

酒室在會客廳的後方， 由落地大窗可以看到今夜的中央公園有不少燈光， 顯然有拍攝的工作。 哥福取出了兩個方型的玻璃酒杯。 
『我晚上不喝酒， 』  哥福坦白的說， 『但你想的話， 我可以陪你來一杯。』 
『如果青鮮的蘇打就最好了』 默頓露出鮮見的笑意。 

哥福右耳一彈， 點點頭。 他彎身取出不鏽鋼搖瓶， 往裡面注入蘇打水， 一撤的青檸汁。 蓋上蓋， 前後搖抱之時， 往上空扔了一兩手，  每次都是平穩地按著。 輕巧而敏捷地單手揭起蓋， 讓旋轉的液體平均的落入兩杯。 
『請享用』 哥福將其中一只推向默頓。 
默頓滿意地點點頭， 他露出一個從未見過， 一種真的的笑容。 
『我是很喜歡把青檸汁加入蘇打水。』 默頓說， 『當練金師無意發明了蘇打水之後， 我就很喜歡。』
哥福淺嚐一口， 『但是庫多理不喜歡。』
『他不好這種淡口味的東西。』 默頓說， 『年青的心好比是初生稚鳥找尋新事物。』
『我只有波特這養子』 哥福說， 『工作令人感情麻目， 他是唯一令我重現家的感覺。 所以如果必要， 我會不惜』
默頓合上眼， 淡然地舉起手掌。 『我並沒有什麼要求。 借給波特魔力是我的意思。 因為他只是很單純地想要， 而且』 
哥福盯住默頓 等候他的下一句 

『他是被選中的。』 

『什麼？』 哥福追問。 『他是被你選中？』
斁頓再一次舉起手掌，  目光移到窗外， 說 『有些大事會選上不同的人物令它必然地發生。  你們可以稱它作命運， 宿命; 然而無論如何 ， 這是前者留下根種， 不久就是它的發芽， 成長， 結果。 至於是惡果還是善果， 還看大家在這時候的決定。』
哥福快要忍不住，  想要說些話反駁， 但還是不明怎樣的讓給了默頓。 
『我們大法師看事是一事扣一事， 好比是蜘蛛網的一樣。 和他們覺得事事得以自已打做， 自己才是事件的主子的心態很不同。 』 

默頓再呷一口蘇打。 向哥福豎起雙耳。 
想不到自已可以跟這大主法爭論什麼， 哥福只說， 『我不希望波特受任何傷害。』 
默頓點頭， 『有誰不想自已的養子受到傷害呢？ 唯一頭痛的地方， 是他們的行動真是沒法預料。』

※

『累， 真是想睡。』 第二天早上的庫多理的腦裡除此外沒其他了。  

『你看來很病』  準備著一大杯特濃咖啡的小洛說。 『我不覺得咖啡對你會有幫助。』
在廚房準備桌上庫多理跟一塊又乾又硬的掛布無異。 
『要是你一整晚被一個什麼 ‘原主細胞育成替代心臟’ 糾纏， 你就會明白。』 聲音由這些髒布的底下發出。
『不是你昨晚晚歸才會這樣嗎？ 沃高夫是這樣說』
庫多理拔起頭 ， 狠狠地盯緊小洛， 切斷了豹的說話， 甚至動作。 
『別對那台機械下什麼夜禁指示。  不然我把他拆散。』  庫多理咆哮， 『昨晚我已令他當機一次了， 如果他還是想試， 我非常樂意。』
『其實沃高夫和你是不是有點誤會？』     小洛問， 『我發覺沃高夫只對你有特別的行動。 瞧瞧波特。 』

小洛的視線移向窗外的中庭， 看到陽光下的波特正在和比他巨大的沃高夫習武。 踢腿出拳等等的動中帶起陣陣沉厚的碰撞聲。  沃高夫也有主導並擊中波特， 只是看起來還是不及對付庫多理時的表現。 

『就是嘛， 他對大家都沒特別的問題。 就只是你。 』  小洛補上。
『我討厭那台機械。 最大的問題是我把他帶回來。 』 庫多理壓低聲線估噥好一會，  『早應留他在那個鬼地方， 讓它以為自已是世界沒日之後， 有著巨大責任的生存者。』 
『我真是很好奇， 』 小洛說， 『沃高夫到底來自什麼地方？ 我可以去看看嗎？』 
庫多理發出一陣痛苦的衰號。 『怎麼現在年青的都想找些冒險的事？』 

『師傅， 我準備好了！』波特隔著窗大叫。 

『我想睡啊！』 庫多理朝咖啡杯大喝， 然後下壓聲音， 『可惡的 ‘原主細胞育成替代心臟’』
  『古有文學雅士常言， ‘忘己之欲， 勿求強加’  』 小洛端來濃濃的咖啡說。 
『別亂引用的對白！』 庫多理豎起雙耳， 盯緊小洛， 舉起一對黑色的雙爪作勢襲擊， 『你想我把你扯到地獄裡走一趟， 對吧？』
『 隨便你， 如果你敢。』 小洛轉身， 繼續他的擦碟子工作。 未幾來自那端的碟子碰撞聲中止。
『怎麼了？ 』 庫多理把雙手還原問。
『我想回去。』 小洛說 ， 『我應回去， 如果媽媽回來發現我不在... 』
『你想多了。』 庫多理淡淡地說罷， 沈默地盯著空氣好一會。  在小洛轉過頭來看， 庫多理的眉頭緊鎖， 這種感覺一點都不好。

『是不是發生了什麼事？』 小洛問。
『很難說。』 過了好一會， 庫多理才換成一個淺笑。 
『你的樣子令我有不好的預感。』 小洛靠上案面說， 『請告訢我發生了什麼事。』
『我相信會找到她。』 庫多呷一口咖啡， 那陣苦味令他整個身軀發枓， 『我單身一狼可應付不了這麼多拜托。 』
『求求您』
『不， 絕不。』 庫多理把物子移開一點點說， 『由你親自去找她。 這是必須的。』 
 『至少給我一點提示吧？』 小洛求道。
『你自己會找到的說！ 』 庫多理吼回去， 『有事時候就是庫多理， 庫多理， 庫多理， 庫多理的叫， 我怎麼也是一個黑袍大法師！ 你把我當成黑袍秘書先生嗎？  』
『沒。』 小洛說 ， 『對不起。』
『算了， 反正那個地方...』 庫多理搖抱咖啡杯， 一口喝下最後的部分， 『 你應該都要去。 』

※

外面的波特用手推開攻來的巨拳同時， 不時望向庫多理。 
『你這樣分心， 我恐怕會令你受傷。』 沃高扶踢起巨足。
躍身一翻， 波特跳後二三步， 剛巧看著巨足在鼻尖前數分劃過。 『放心， 你可以再攻得狠一點。』
『你肯定這樣？』 沃高夫用手臂一擋波特的彈踢。 『你的動作太明顯』
『是拍攝才會這樣』 波特搖身一避迎來的一劈， 『 你的動作真是可以再快一點。』
避迎面來的出拳， 波特輕巧的一曲膝， 避過了。 
沃高來說，  『不能， 因為我推算到令你受傷的機會很大。』
『直接點就是了。』  波特回道。 
『我不是設計用作直接格鬥。』 沃高夫補充。 
『什麼？』 
『我是要塞式。』
一愕， 波特幾乎忘了什麼反應。 可幸沃高夫也沒接下的動作。 
『還我是第一次聽， 要塞式？ 』 波特疑惑的再問。 
『是， 中子動力要塞式。 』
要塞式的機械生物可不是平民可以隨便找到， 就算報銷品也從未流出市面。 波特深知道這點。  他回頭一望廚房內的小洛， 只見他在纏著還未睡醒的庫多理。 那麼這台機器， 到底是小洛的， 還是庫多理的？ 
『你是用什麼能源？』
『粒子分裂。』 
『即是核動力？』
『正確點說， 是光子逆則式加速分裂作為動力。 』 沃高夫說， 『這會不會對你而言太困難了解？』
『不， 一點都沒有， 反而』 波特輕嘆， 『真心覺得驚訝。 所麼身體是用什麼金屬？ 』
『無放射衰退鈾烏合金。』
『你說真的？』 波特追問。 
『是的？』 沃高夫反問。  『你看來很興奮的樣子？』
『我在跟一台光子逆則式加速分裂推動， 由無放射衰退鈾烏合金打造的要塞練習！ 這當然是難以形容的興奮！ 』 

『小洛！ 小洛！』 波特興奮地跑進去廚房， 邊叫著， 『小洛 你可知道沃高夫是什麼嗎？』 
『是台贈品機械。』 庫多理亳不多想就說。 
『是保鏢那種吧？』 小洛想了一想， 『我記得之前有誰說過他是很厲害的說？』
 『他是一台無放射衰退鈾烏合金打造的高智能要塞！』 波特興奮得快乏控一樣的大叫， 『你們不明白那是什麼？』 
小洛皺起眉， 疑惑地打量了庫多理， 『好像...一個很強大的魔法保護陣？』 
『是廢鐵大集合』 庫多理用糾正一樣的口吻說。 
『你們真的太小看它了！ 來吧， 讓我來給你看！ 』

看著波特一臉自信的推開玻璃門走出去，  庫多理瞄瞄小洛， 挑起一端的眼眉問， 
『你覺得那台廢鐵真是有用嗎？』 
小洛聳聳背， 『『我覺得在家中有一台有氣力又會說話， 而且又不用為食的而煩惱的同伴還不錯的。』 
『早知如此我不如給你一個黑魔符妖怪好當手信。』 

沃高夫如常的站在那裡， 巨大身影下的波特猶如一個興奮到不得了的小孩一樣。 尾隨之後的小洛則是有點疑惑的盤起雙手， 在數步之遙看著。 

庫多理沒跟出去， 他拉下袍帽蓋過頭， 悄悄地打了個呵欠。 此刻右耳輕輕的一跳， 忽然想到了很多不同的怪主意， 如果波特不指庫多理的電影， 而是一部科幻電影呢？ 這意應不錯？ 

 『起來！ 別擋住！』 

咆哮的聲音是她的絕對錯不了。 自動的神經反應立即令庫多理拔起帽站起， 凌亂中一滑， 腳趾扭曲地卡左腳踏之間的幼枝， 陣陣閃過的腰痛， 幾乎只令他想出了粗言的問候。 
空氣又靜得一陣奇怪， 沒有一點卡絲身上的消毒酒精味。 放眼瞄過去庭園， 只有小洛和波特左在圍著那台爛機械。 
空氣中彷如被注入了不可思義的迷思， 剛才的到底是什麼？   庫多理心裡不斷盤算點各種可能...。或者是自已真的太累吧？ 下一回呵吹再次擊倒了小白狼。 敗者降伏上案面 

『還睡？ 蠢材！』

這次絕對錯不了， 庫多理曙地裡一彈手指， 地面即時四方八面閃出黑色的魔火。 拔起身一掃週邊， 這虐黑火團沒有找住任何的狐狸， 只是莫名地空氣中晃晃， 不明所以地沉入地面消失。 
庫多理看到地面上有些灰顆， 圓圓的一點點相同， 各自帶著細細的針尖。   與此同時大窗外的一伙似乎跟那台爛鐵快樂得不得了。 那三個傢伙背著他， 俯身在密謀什麼似的。 

這叫庫多理不爽。 然而下一刻他似乎明白了。  跳下高椅， 輕輕的一步步踏出去同時， 一個灰影由他的腳下閃出， 悄悄地在花園的磚塊小縫之間。 

當小洛有所好奇的時候已晚了一步， 那個來到他腳下的灰影剎間變成了一個洞， 小洛的下半身被插進去。 沃高夫試立即將小洛拔出。

『嗚啊！』 小洛痛得死去活來的大叫， 『不， 別拔！ 沃高夫， 別拔！』
『這怎麼的一回事， 明明下方只是泥士。』 沃高夫問。
波特試著著徒手翻起最近的石磚， 翻鬆泥土， 卻只目那一手鬆開我泥又自動回到原本的位置， 根本沒任何的作用。 

『這是魔法陷阱。』 庫多理邊走出來， 雙手擺在後方說， 『簡單又易用。 對了， 我們就來上一點基本黑魔法課， 如何？ 』
『我不是你的教學道具！』 小洛抗議。
『庫多理， 快放了小洛。 這是我對你的警告。』 沃高扶走上前， 阻止庫多理接近。 
 『我從沒聽過黑魔法要用活體當教具！』 波特反問， 『而且教學好像不是這樣吧？』  

庫多理歪著頭， 淺淺地一笑。

『噢...不！』 小洛大叫。
面前的沃高夫在那瞬間化成百樣零件， 然後在高速中又重新組合， 變成一個由這些鐵塊砌成的一個方體。
波特看著庫多理的目光由鐵方平穩地移向小洛。 那豹上的毛本能地豎得筆直， 只是差那一點會昏過去。 豈料庫多理吐出一句說話徹底打破那一陣的可憐的希望。 

『不， 我不向你麻醉， 也不會令你痛暈倒了事， 你是必須清醒。 我可以向你保證， 在接下來你可能會死掉好幾次， 然而每次我都會使你復活， 還原你的身軀， 直至今天的一天課完結。 』
庫多理拍拍手， 鬆鬆手腕。 呼一口氣望向波特。 『 用你想用的方法， 救他。』

『這不可行， 不是嗎？』 波特抗議， 『你連教我怎樣像一個黑袍法師的呼吸都沒有！』
『啊哈？』 庫多理得意地冷笑， 『你也讀過了那些亂說的書， 事實上你現在有斁頓一樣的本領。 想， 你應知怎樣做。』
『怎可能！』 
『別用你的常識， 想！』 庫多理喝叱， 並向小洛慢慢握緊拳頭， 『這魔法陷阱過時間會還原， 也就是如果內面的法逃出來就像我的手一樣了。』 

地上的小洛只剩下上半身， 他的下半物感覺到陣陣冷意， 應著庫多理的說話漸漸接近。 
『放了我， 庫多理！』 小洛大叫， 『我又沒做過什麼！』
『哈， 』 庫多理反起白眼， 『別對我說謊。 剛才你不是放了一些機械入屋嗎？』
『那不過是小小玩笑！』 小洛叫道。 
『也就值小小代價？』 庫多理反駁， 『而且你也很划算， 可以重生。』

『卡答』的納悶一聲由地底發出， 轉換上小豹的哀叫， 
『我的腳！ 我的腳！』 小洛大叫， 『我沒了腳的感覺！ 』 
『那個小洞看起來很肚餓？』 庫多理轉向一臉不知所惜的波特， 看著你的頭毛抓得亂亂的， 『 你呢？』
『救我！ 』 小洛大叫，  『嗚啊啊！』
『怎麼了？』 
波特急得再撲上去小洛。 之不過真是太快了， 小洛吐出大量鮮血， 染紅地上的花磚， 還有波特身上的白毛。 

滿手鮮血的波特撲上庫多理， 激動地吼道， 『你殺了他！ 是你殺了他！ 凶手！』
『那個是你！』 庫多理手一推， 將波特摔到去只剩下半身的豹屍， 指著說， ， 『是你！ 我早說過昤間不多， 要你想， 你卻浪費了時間！』 
『我才沒！』
『你有！』 庫多理拉起豹屍， 放回剛才的位置， 『再來一次。 』

波特被一下子粗魯地扯到一角， 然後他回看那血跡斑斑的地方， 庫多理的手掌射中出一團白光， ， 直通豹屍的身體同時， 那些原本散落一地的血自動地回去...。未幾小洛的雙眼眨眨， 看認出了大家。 小洛回來了。

『庫多理！ 』 小洛大叫， 『快開了我！』 
『不， 現在是上課時間！』 庫多理扔下一句， 『波特， 想！』
『庫多理， 再敢扔下我， 當我爬出來之後好好對付你！』
庫多理立即轉臉， 反了白眼。 再轉回去不知所措的波特。 
『想， 波特， 想。 』 庫多理重覆地說。 

如果是一株花， 那麼拔起來嶵就是對了  波特深深的明白， 面前的卻是一個魔法陷阱， 怎麼都不可恣說拔就拔吧？ 
『有提示嗎？』 波特認真地問。 
庫多理用力指上自已的額頭， 慢慢地拉下自已的臉。 

後方的小洛在深默中再死一次。 

※

 『你』 
值日判官是一位頭上被插滿了鐵釘的怪人， 他在一個出入境般的櫃台上站著。 凝視了小洛並疑惑了很久， 也看看桌面下的時計。 他舉起了一個上面寫了 ‘回退’的紅印， 好不容易才想到該說句什麼， 
『在今天是第多次來這裡了？』 
『都是庫多理搞出來的。』 小洛遞上了卷軸。 
判官在空氣中晃晃那個‘回退’的紅印。 
『你蓋上眼， 錯誤地改用那個 ‘接收’ 的可以嗎？ 』 小洛哀問。
『不行。』 判官爽快地打開卷軸， 在上面蓋了紅印。 『這是庫多理的意思。 』
『求求你。』 
『唉』 判官空嘆道， 『你一定是干了年把庫多理惹火的事了。』 
『那個只是小玩笑！ 幹嘛這麼認真？』 小洛搖頭說。  
『去吧， 』 判官退回卷軸時， 順夾了一張小小的綠卡。 綠卡上寫著 ‘回生’的字樣，  『去那裡， 第三七八號門。』
那面三七八號門事實是一面畫在牆上的門。 小洛不用判官指給他看也曉得。 
『有時， 反正也閒著， 左右擺動下身體會是很好的事。 』
判官插著腰， 懶懶的一樣扭著， 再說， 『伐洛傑， 或者你該考慮一下？』
小洛沒什麼心情寺理這個判官。 他一踏上去， 視野扭曲再被糾回之後， 又是那個該死的庫多理還有不知所措， 又亳無頭緒的波特。 

『你終於都醒了？』 庫多理沒什麼氣力地問。 
小洛無視庫多理的冷語， 轉投向波特， 『想到了什麼嗎？』
『我真的試過了！ 什麼都想過了！』 波特近似發瘋的大叫， 『拔出來你叫痛， 挖出來卻沒力， 轉移卻我擔心你會被轉到了什麼地方...。』

小洛沈默了半分鐘， 於是他自已雙手撐地， 用力地試著自救。 左右扭擺之下， 他發覺一些地方鬆了， 似乎是後背。 悄等了一下， 他似乎明白那位判官的說話。 
『哦？』 庫多理淺笑。 

小洛接上了庫多理的目光， 然後他立即加快，。 他發覺有些位置是有一種說不出的次序， 就是這樣左擺右扭前推...。空間比之前的多了不少。 他找回下半身還有尾巴的感覺。 最後他用力一撐， 連同一點點泥巴， 一個躍身空中， 猶如運動選手般雙手往外一申， 平安而完美的達地 。 

庫多理用力地拍著手 ， 『真是精彩！ 咦， 你， 你想怎麼了...』 
小洛冷不防地撲上去， 一手用力扭著庫多理的耳角， 痛得庫多理在尖叫。 
『嗚啦啦啦！ 放手！ 你在報復！』 
『是你自討來的沒趣。』
『鬆手！ 快鬆手！ 不然我』
此話未完時， 小洛把另一隻耳都用存地扭， 庫庫理立即呱啦呱啦的大叫。 
 『不然怎樣？』 小洛反問， 再指向那團零件方塊， 『還原他。』
『你說了我就』
小洛再賞了庫多理一大把掌， 淺笑地說 『說？』
『可惡！』 庫多理立即用雙手保護自已的雙耳， 向小洛吐舌。 
『害我不能及時出不了外面買食的， 今晚別想著什麼好食的！』  小洛插起腰。 
『什麼！』 庫多理瞪大雙目大叫。 
『反正你就是很喜歡偷食， 不是嗎？』

一陣無聊的對罵撒底把原本要學習魔法的波特分隔左外。 他著找一個時機分開他們， 不過似乎根本沒有一點可行。 

今天還是學不到一點魔法。

TBC (21/12/2015)

----------


## kl122002

DGT 17

『一位基礎法師可用的魔力是四加里。 一位大法師可以令一個樹林盛開。 假定四十位法師的魔力才等於一位大法師的無限加里分一。 當大法師時精神不足時他的魔力是多少位基礎法師的魔法？ 假定法師的潛質是非線性變化。』

庫多理把問題讀畢， 看看波特茫愕的樣子。， 再把可供選擇的答案讀出， 

『A。  1位; B。 100位 ; C。 無限』

波特翻開白頁， 將資料記到紙上，  展出不可思議地呆望。
『答案？』庫多理問， 同時瞄瞄波特的草稿。 上面是一個代數數式， 甚至一個無限號的出沒。 然後有一個開方根， 有自然數， 有各種可不思議， 連他都沒幻想過的數式。 

『C』波特在最後說。 
『真的？』庫多理問。
波特點點頭， 轉手都望望剛印起的劇本。 
『錯， 正確是A。』 庫多理豪不遲疑地說， 『大法師與普通法師是沒出入的。』 
『這是在找字根的玩意吧？』 波特抗議。 
『不， 那是現實。』庫多理說著， 一翻頁， 立即皺眉 。『天啊？ 怎麼我有這樣遜枷的對白 ‘媽媽！ 救我！’？  而你的卻是 ‘孩子！ 快過來！ ’ 那種遜枷的對白我是說不出來。 』 
『我看起來還不錯， 對白在扣上情節， 是有張力的。』 波特再翻數頁說， 『這一部是以插敍的方式寫你的一生， 有打的， 也有文戲，  這主意不錯嘛。』 
 『天啊， 我的大半生變成了2小時的電影？』庫多理搖頭，  『 難道你覺得這很好嗎？』
『還不錯吧？』 波特聳聳背。 

廠中的助導在呼叫著不同的演員就位， 上半空的燈光， 還有不同的助理加快自己的步伐。 波特站起， 呼一口氣順勢向後一梳頭髮，一片身經百戰的英雄式沈穩彷如由他身上每一根白毛上透出。 
『你備準好沒？』 波特對著一副不可思議的庫多理說 
庫多理急急地學 波特各後一掃頭毛， 裝出那張穩重的臉。 尾隨了比真大法師更像的大法師的一兩步後， 覺得那真的很不可思議地搞笑。 庫多理根本裝不出那種穩重。 
『記好了劇本嗎？』 波特追問。 
『在我踏出的第三步時已忘了。 還有，』 庫多理平平嘴， 『我從未如你般渾身帥氣過。』
『劇本就是要帥氣的主角。』 波特補充， 『我待會帶你入戲。』
『什麼？』
波特還是想著回答， 不過已被化粧師， 助理， 還有替代他使用魔法的巫師包圍， 七嘴八舌的聲音中重示不同鏡頭的位置， 對白眼神等等的重要， 還有巫師指示他施法的動作。 庫多理看到了當中的巫師的小錯， 想走上去卻被另一方的助理拉著， 帶到了巨大的市中心場景。 
如果天空上有點自然的風， 吹起一點點街上的垃圾， 雨水渠， 還有汽車的異味， 那麼這裡真的很像歐原大陸的一個市中心。 虛疑的藍天有雲還有似是鳥的黑點橫過，   不同的臨時演員各就各位， 如常的一樣走走， 看看報紙。 
一小包橙色的水果被塞到了庫多理的懷中， 助導是一位細小， 帶著紅毛， 手袋插著不同顏色筆的貓。 
『別偷吃， 那可是我今早新鮮買的燈。』 貓助導說
『似乎是柚子吧？』庫多理取起其中一個嗅嗅， 『我肯定是個不錯的柚子。 』 
『好了， 被你看穿了。 是柚子沒錯了。』 貓助導難為的一說， 『記住， 待會你由銀行轉角朝公園入口走向。  事件就是發生在爆破的一刻。 別怕 ， 波特會上來救你。 還記得你要說什麼嗎？』 
 『媽媽！ 救我！』 庫多理皺起眉， 『不過誰演我媽？』
『沒有。』 貓助導帶點失落的說。
庫多理大概又明了一點。 默然地點點頭， 把助導打發走， 獨自去到預定的位置。

在一陣鈴聲後， 拍板子聲在空中一落，  各不同的演員主進入自己的角色 : 賣報紙的在報紙中找續， 車子猶如日常的駛出馬路， 在咖啡室閒著的依舊閒聊， 路過的還是在擦過庫多理的身旁。 一切的事物變得平凡， 猶如平日的大街一樣 。

庫多理的動作再簡單不過， 銀行在這， 公園的方向才在加手邊， 以為沒什麼的抱著這袋柚子走過去， 豈料紙袋寡了， 跌出了一個柚子朝相反的方向滾。 
『怎麼搞的！』 庫多理夾著紙袋， 似是枴著的追著， 顯得滑稽。 好不容易才抓回時又跌了另一個。 
『給你的』  剛才的紅貓助理跑來， 遞上一個新的紙袋， 說， 『繼續走吧。』 
紅貓指拍身， 若無其事的走進了面前的銀行。  庫多理由銀行的老式鐵花大門中看到了 導演， 還有不同的助理在觀看螢幕。 原來他們就是這樣監視式的拍攝？

終於來到了快轉角位置， 地上的石磚就是那麼不起眼的一道線。 庫多理呼一口氣， 誇出一步踩過去。 剛才的紅貓說過下一刻會是爆破， 於他好奇地再接上另一步， 結果還是什麼都未有發生。 
 一陣悶嘆不禁由心中發出。 他來了， 卻是什麼都沒有。 看周邊的一切還是一幅安然的樣子， 於是庫多理轉了方向， 橫過馬路， 走進了到了斜角的雜貨店。 
『你不應進來。』 第一把聲音是來自櫃台後方的狐狸， 身後還有不少接線的東西， 『快， 回去公園。 』
『但根本什麼都沒發生， 不是嗎？』庫多理反問。 
『會有的。』 狐狸說， 『快， 大家正在等你。』 
『波特也是？』
『當然了！』 狐狸發出一陣哀號， 扔出了一條巧克力， 『去吧， 孩子。』

回到外面， 庫多理看到街上裡賣報紙的還是在那裡叫賣， 他再仔細一點點的看， 剛才已買報紙的藍衫熊又回來了， 買了一份， 走進公園未幾又有另一位黃色運動衣的長耳犬跑過， 再不久之後又有一對狸貓母子走過...然後藍衫熊又出現了， 再買一份...整個就是一套的重覆再重覆。 
庫多理的沒說什麼， 不過就是那麼的下一刻， 他揚起眉角， 在雜貨店踏出一空腳又退回去。 剛才的熊， 狸貓等注意了， 並抬起了好奇的樣子。 

是的， 大家都是在等庫多王的下一步。 這刺激無比的惡作劇感還是真的令庫多理的嘴角上揚。 他沒什麼什麼， 一口氣就跑進了小公園。 結果還是什麼都沒發生， 那無限的循環還是在進行。 

『孩子， 你應在預定的位置啊！』 藍衫的熊把報扔到一旁的長椅上說。 
『我可沒越位啊。 』 庫多理說。 『只是來了公園， 有什麼出奇？』
『這』 藍衫熊突然一皺眉， 接著耳上的無線收音器， 在空氣中看看， 於是再點頭說，
『好了， 就這樣吧。  有點更改了。』 
『改了？』 庫多理問。 
『是的， 在』 

『砰！砰！ 轟隆！』 

這一下引爆將庫多理的引入另一場混亂。 面阱的大廈被爆出了一個 洞， 當中一個斷首石像擊上了剛才的藍衫熊， 如今他連同石像被扔到數十步之外， 地面還留下一道血路。 
庫多理立即跑過去， 動手翻開碎石。 這些石塊是真的， 卻不重。 應不可能造出地上的血路吧？  庫多理翻走最後的一片石， 看到剛才的熊。 看起來這熊還是有點意外。 
『先...生？』  
『我沒事。 那只是假血。 』 熊淺笑說著， 並由右耳摘下細小的耳機， 小心地遞向庫多理， 說 『把頭探進來， 戴起它， 聽導演的指示。』

耳機傳來一把聲音， 它說
『現在隨你想的去做。』 
『什麼？』 庫多理追問， 但早機已沒再傳出一點聲音。  

『轟隆！』 

預設的地面爆破揚起週邊的陣陣塵土。  庫多理咳了數聲， 揮手扇走面前的煙霧。  一幅黑影畸過面前的視線。 庫多理立即跟上， 看見波特浮在空中與對手用魔法對決。  白犬快速的閃耀在紫焰之間， 好不驚險地避過一下迎面來的一只紫光， 尾隨上地上陣陣的爆炸， 弄得四週全是灰。   週邊的演員驚恐的逃跑。 

『到底搞什麼了？』庫多理抱怨。 
『當心！ 』 黑袍的白犬突然破霧躍身， 一手抓過小白狼， 幀勢翻倒中避過原位的爆炸。 
『我好像也沒這麼帥氣過』庫多理疑惑地盯上波特。 
『走吧， 孩子， 離開這裡。』波特說。 
『好。。的吧？ 』庫多理還是不太安心地說， 走了數步還是回後望望這完全不是在演自已的白犬。 那種說話他好像一直都沒有說過吧？ 不對， 他絕不會這樣說。 或者該說這個拍攝的世界的對白實在太謊誕了。 

在灰霧中走了一會， 他看到另一個影子。 影子高大， 踏著沉厚的聲音聽起來很像熊， 炙而那鬆厚的頭影把對方呼之欲出。 對方是演奸角的一身黑白間毛的獅子。 
『你該尖叫。』 黑白獅舉起鑲有紫石的彷真魔杖說。 
『抱歉？』 庫多理， 皺起眉問。
『那麼就是你送上來對我的』黑白獅誇長地舉起假杖。
『住口。 』 庫多理吼道， 『這是哪門子的黑魔法？ 誰都曉得用孩子去當魔杖， 魔僕失敗的機會是百分之八十！  』

空氣靜止了半刻， 轉來的一陣看吹散了週邊的灰。 黑袍波特現身， 露出似是特攻的一擊必殺般目光。 

『站住！』庫多理轉頭過去， 向波特舉手叫停之後，再望回黑白獅。  黑白獅的表情依故， 不過眼珠的左右跳動顯得他還在聽一點說話。 不管怎樣， 庫多理還是吼道， 
『你至少也說句 ‘我才不管你把強大的黑魔法矮化到什麼！ 我就是來令它重新主導一切！’的說話。 天啊，  你剛才不是想走來綁架我， 協持我吧？  』 

黑白獅垂下手上的魔杖， 點頭同意。  
『唉， 』庫多理搖抱頭， 放下一直抱著的柚子， 大吼， 『鏡頭， 快過來！』
一切如是他說， 陣風把一切的灰霧吹到當空被抽氣機吸走。 一隊拍攝隊現出， 並把攝錄機對， 用力的一指， 
『我， 世上唯一的黑大法師， 庫多理 梅斯高比奧夫。 這是一部我的電影， 不是黑袍大法師小電影！  』

 『Cut！ 』  導演的聲音在空中大叫， 『很好， 就是這樣。 我就是要這樣的庫多理。 』

波特一眨眼， 剛才的帥氣頓時消失，  困惑的一樣望向小白狼。 他的對手， 那黑白獅抓起了獅鬆， 露出不悅的感覺。 波特對黑白獅點點頭打了個眼色將他打發走。 

波特走到庫多理的面前， 問『你剛才的是什麼？』 
『啥？ 』 庫多理皺起雙耳。 
『你沒有跟指示對吧？』波特指指自己的右耳說。
『 我，』 庫多理搖抱頭， 露出一臉厭惡， 『收到的指示就是 ‘現在隨你想的去做’。』 
波特沒說什麼， 反了白眼， 雙指托著自已的額角。 
『不就是說了， 你根本不會信。 』庫多理抗議道。 
『這樣真的很難合作。 到底導演在想什麼？』 波特搖頭說著， 留下庫多理獨自已出去。 

『怎麼了？』 庫多理唉了一口氣， 摘下自已的耳機， 連同柚子一同交回紅貓助理。 
『剛才的到底是』庫多理問
『是導演的意思。 我也聽到的。』 助理說， 『不過我也真的不太明白。  導演剛說， 你就是跟你的意思去就行了。』 
『那即是意味？』
『我猜那是導演也故意把你的劇本留白吧？』 助理擺擺頭， 聳聳背， 『紐斯特導演心中想的就是這樣吧？』 

接下來的一天裡， 庫多理每每找上波特， 對方就是剛巧有一個理由的避開。 在家中波特借要研究劇本而反鎖自已到一家客房。 
今晚小洛由波特的房中帶著碗碟回來。  庫多理的悶怒忍不住暴發， 拍案面大吼
『這到底是什麼態度！』
小洛被嚇了一下 差點摔倒托艋上的碗碟， 轉過身問， 『今天怎麼了？』
『就不過是片場上的事， 就回避到現在？』 庫多理盤起雙手把片場中今早的事全說出。 
 小洛沒說什麼， 聽罷， 也著意眼前的工作， 用清水沖走手上的泡沫後， 擺擺尾巴說， 『聽起來像是你向波特狠狠的打了一巴才對。』 
『豈可能？』 庫多理發出嗤嗤的聲音。
『你在他心中的樣子就是很不同。』 小洛說著， 把碗碟放上架子， 『不， 而是出入甚大。』
 庫多理反駁，  繼續擺他的尾巴『你修讀歷史應知過去， 我沒說錯吧？』 
小洛抹手時點頭和議， 『不過是由不同人記下的事， 但是你又怎樣說呢？』
『什麼我又怎樣說了？』 庫多理反問。 
『我說的就是，』 小洛輕輕一指，  『你自己。』
『我？』 庫多理摺起了一邊耳。
『 你怎樣看你自已， 你怎樣決定， 一切都不是其他獸左右。 因為你是唯一你。 』小洛說。
『啊哈！』 庫多理嘆道， 點點頭， 再瞄瞄小洛， 『你這麼一說， 令我知道應怎樣做。』
『我好像猜到了你在想什麼， 不過， 我並不覺那會是好主意。』
『就是看看吧？』 庫多理咯咯聲地笑著。 『給我一杯暖蜂蜜。』

※

『爸， 你認為今天的事是真的嗎？』 波特問他的養父。 
哥福由按下電視開關， 一片吵鬧的體育節目變回一面沈默的黑屏。 他抓抓頭毛， 皺起了眉， 『今天的事已有助理對我說過了...。』
『爸？』波特再一之問， 『導演真的這麼準許庫多理這樣做嗎？』 
『是的。 』 哥福爽快地答， 『你不接受？』
『只是覺得』 波特搖抱頭， 『再聳聳背， 向天長嘆， 『我不曉得怎麼形容。』 
『你並不接受。』哥福總結道。 
『是的。』 波特點頭， 垂下雙耳， 『我就是搞不明白庫多理在想什麼。 我在演他， 演他的前半生， 但今天的他和我一直認識的庫多理有不少出入！』
哥福上前輕撫波特的背， 『孩子， 由一個姿體動作上模彷， 與對像互動， 借而學習對像的思路只是簡單的做法。 然而方法還是有不少。  』
『我不明白。』 波特問。 
『你一定會。』 哥福說， 『晚了。 編劇的說今晚會再重新修改一點， 我待一下回製作室看看。  明早才回來。』
『你應休息， 那種雜事就待他們去做吧。』
『不，  反而是你應去休息。』  
哥福說罷， 把外套穿上， 隨手抓起了手錶放入外套的袋，。 他邊走邊拍拍身上有袋子的地方， 在門前說， 『明早見吧？』
『那， 早上見吧。』 

波特回到自已的房間。 在開門前， 他先把耳貼到門上， 聽到內裡小白狼的呼嚕聲。 如是這樣， 他沈默地站了一會， 雙手閣在冰冷的門把上。 房子裡共有六家客房， 只有那個小洛和機械巨狼用了一間。  許多奇怪的想法在他的腦中出現， 不過這些都令他覺得自私， 也顯得自已對自已一直幻想和追求的變得諷刺。 為何這麼我一天就變成這種性格？ 他真的很不明白， 

漆黑中庫多理的呼嚕聲還是一直保持那種平穩的起伏。 波特還是悄悄地走進去爬上床， 合上眼。 呼嚕聲中他又再一次變成了一位小犬， 站在歐原大陸魔法殿的前街頭， 看到那扇雕花鐵門一打開， 庫多理領著其他黑袍法師步上專車的一刻。 在那裡， 庫多理只是朝小犬瞄瞄， 眨了一眼， 就跳入車廂出發。 

※

『啊， 原來是這樣子？』波特的夢像隨默頓合手消去。 
 一旁的哥福深重地嘆氣， 按動自已的太陽穴說， 『啊， 即使我都覺眼前的庫多理有不少出入的地方？』 
『其實我不反對由你的兒子充當一下黑大法師。』 默頓淡然地說。  當他看見哥福緊咬唇尖， 瞪大雙眼看來， 默頓揮手彈彈空氣， 『有時， 我都覺已到達要切換黑大法師的時間， 不如就大家看一天的表現？ 』 
『我才不信你們法師會開無條件交易』哥福反問。
『很好。』默頓點頭回道， 『你想要錢？ 地位？ 權力？ 長生不死？』 
『我什麼都不要。』 哥福簡短地回答， 『拍攝工作順利完成上映就可以了。』
『這很簡單。』默頓彎起嘴角。 伸出左手。  
哥福打量著面對的一幅白臉赤目， 搖頭， 用自已的右手握上並說， 『我希望這是最好的。』

TBC 6/3/2016

----------


## kl122002

DGT 18 

床上睡的是自已。 一點都沒錯。 那道黑色的閃電還是很清楚的在腰間。 
是死了嗎？ 不對。
身上的衣服有點重就是。 等等， 怎麼自已是穿得一身黑的？ 
四周的事物好像變大了， 不， 是自已的視線變矮了才是。 

『噢， 天啊？』

波特立即跑上那面全身鏡。 他在那裡， 不對， 他是在那裡而自已是在鏡的面前...什麼都不太曉得， 自已的確是在那裡， 他是在自已的鏡前。 指尖用力地扭了臉一下， 這一切都很真實。 

『既然如此， 那麼...。』 

波特用小手彈了一下， 什麼都沒有。 
『弄過小火出來吧？』 心中抱怨著， 再陣一次， 這時指尖亮起了一把小小的黑色火苗。  波特急急把它吹滅， 跑出舫外。 此際回望床上的自已一眼， 決意還是什麼都不管了， 一直跑到樓下來到中庭。
那裡在修剪雜草的沃高夫如今看起來更是巨型， 健碩而粗壯的身軀俯身在草堆中， 似是一坐移動小山。 

『早， 沃...』  波特的呼喚很快引起了沃高夫的注意。 巨狼只比消走了兩步， 它巨大的身軀立即把不來和暖的陽光完全遮擋， 探上來的一對黑瞳變成一對漸漸發出暗紅的火點， 顯然地對瞧自已。 無名的恐懼迫得波特立即後退了二三步， 但還不及巨狼的踩上前的半步。 

 『沃高夫！』 另一方傳來小洛的大叫。 『放開庫多理！』
『小洛， 我沒有捉著他， 只是』 巨沃高夫裂開那副鋼齒， 好不容易地吐出一句 『早， 庫多理。』

巨狼抬起頭， 回到那一端的草堆。 眼目終於脫險， 波特立即跑過去小洛的身邊。 現在看起來， 原來小洛也顯得挺高的。 
『真是好危險， 謝謝你， 小洛。』 波特用手袖一抹頭額， 『沃高夫就是這樣嗎？』
小洛蹲下身， 和現在的波特同一水平的視線。 豹猜疑了不消一會， 得出了結論， 『你不是庫多理，  對吧？』 
『你怎曉得？』 波特驚訝地反問。 
『庫多理是絕不會對沃高夫說早安的。』 小洛再站起來， 重新量面對的小白狼， 『噢， 天啊， 我聽到你的尾音， 你是波特！ 你們對換了身軀？ 』
『 我不知道， 昨晚還是好好的， 今早一醒來便是這樣了』 波特揮揮那袍袖。 
小洛合上眼， 蓋上自已的臉， 再由指間再望過去。 他好不自然地拄動了尾巴， 重新看看現在的波特， 終於說了一句， 
『 那麼另一個也差不多出來了吧？ 『 

『日安！ 沃高夫 ！』 

這是波特的聲音， 不對， 是波特他本來的聲音。 現在聽起來很怪。 看著自已的身軀誇張的大步步過中庭， 而且一拍那草堆中的巨狼。 本以為有什麼驚險的事會發生在自已， 不對， 是『那個自已的』身上， 不過現在完全相反。 
 巨狼輕鬆地笑道， 『日安， 波特。 今天的陽光很不錯。 你的心情也不錯？』 
『 當然了！』  那個自已再拍拍巨狼， 『你的花草也理得不錯嘛！』
巨狼聳聳肩， 淺淺的一笑說， 『謝謝， 這是小洛教的。 』 
『謝！』 那個自已手一翻， 連續翻了兩個筋斗， 來到小洛， 還現在的波特自己面前。 那個自已說， 『很酷， 對吧？』

豹搖搖頭， 反上白眼。 『庫多理， 是你幹的好事吧？』 
白犬望向下方的小白狼， 而下方的小白狼又望回去， 彼此互相對望不過數秒後， 立即互相指向彼方， 一同望向豹。 
『好了， 』 小洛舉手投舉， 讓出後方餐室入口， 『我不管了， 你們好自為之。』
『 噢， 我一點都不喜歡這種說法』 白犬說 
『別搶我的對白』 小白狼補充道。 

※

『早， 波特。』 走過的紅狸理毛師疑惑地望向靠在門架的星犬問， 『你...還好吧？』 
『我沒問題。』 白犬擠出一個強笑， 『你明白的， 終有面對劇本時的一點點苦惱。』 
『那， 好吧。』 紅狸點點頭， 『我待會再找你。』 
白犬再擠出一個同意的笑容， 立即把門關上， 手指在門把一轉， 暫時把外界和這裡分開。 
『我還未明白你是怎樣把這麼多文字塞進腦！』  庫多理哀叫， 『我又怎麼同時記得我要走向哪一個位置？』
波特輕把只有二三頁紙的劇本放到自已的大腿上， 打量現在眼前一團混亂的自已。 這感覺很壞， 還好是後方的門已上鎖， 而且這裡隔音不俗。 
『放鬆。』 波特嘆道， 『你現在是在演你自己， 又怎會不行？』
『我才不會記得當年時的說話。 』 庫多理再翻數頁， 皺起眉頭， 『甚至連我當時在幹啥都不記得！』
『不知到底是誰惡作劇地把你我的身軀換轉了？』 波特向庫多理投以不信任的目光。 
庫多理一縮， 差少許跌左一角的雜物， 『這肯定不是我！ 我才沒這種無聊的心情。 』
『我想不到除了你之外還有誰可以做到。』
『什麼？』 庫多理用力地抽一口俘， 看看天花 合上眼好一會再說， 『默頓。 除他以為沒其他大法師有足夠的能力。』 
『默頓？ 』 波特搖搖頭， 『默頓？ 他有這麼的必要嗎？ 』 
『天知道。』 庫多理瞄瞄案面上的時計， 雙手把臉上的毛向後一掃， 露出一張天真的小孩臉， 笑道 『出去吧。 拍錯了還可以重指， 但別太過份！』 
 『好...好的』 庫多理強笑地回道。 

今天是承接上場的後續， 說到小白狼跟著片中的庫多理到魔法殿， 糾纏著庫多理希望學習成為黑大法師。 一切正如現在對調身份後的原角色。 
『我已準備好了， 庫多理大法師！』 波特用小跑步緊追著叫嚷。
『考好了法師試再說吧！』 庫多理說著， 一滑腳閃開想抓著袍子的小手， 再拉緊自已袍尾， 『別跟上來！』 
如劇本所訂， 他一口氣， 急步走入一對長廊， 立即把木門關上， 輕嘆一口氣。 這時他軟下雙肩， 合上眼並讓身軀滑落少許。 直至後方傅上敲門聲時， 他才用力張開雙眼， 發出一陣沉厚的跑哮。 

Cut！ 』  導演的聲音在空中大叫， 『Good take ！ 』

庫多理再輕呼出一聲口哨， 扭開門， 看到波特悄悄豎起示好的指頭 。  週邊的助導發出了一陣歡呼， 拍掌。 導演點點頭的翻翻劇本， 轉身再向副導說話。  
『真的就好似是庫多理吧？  』 導演問， 『真的很有那種感覺。 』
『不， 豈會？ 』 副演朝波特的方向瞄瞄， 發覺自已的目光一宜被注意之際， 應酬一樣的豎起拇指笑笑， 再向導演說， 『 庫多理不在。 』 
『那就準備下一場吧。』 導演再翻開劇本， 取出紅筆畫畫。 

庫多理反反白眼， 急急望望廠房四週 波特還不確家庫多理的動作時， 白犬已 轉過身急步起走到外面， 一腳踏入泊在外面， 原本是這白犬主子的流動車。 

波特用了小跑步才追出廠房。 剛巧一群觀光旅客到來， 自已放輕了腳步， 對著這犀旅客點點頭 回應他們的揮手， 驚訝和熱切的聲音此起落 。 
『這孩子很可愛！』 
『小白狼穿上小黑魔法師袍， 是在拍什麼名子的電影？』 
『可以來合照嗎？』 
『你真的很像。』 年紀略大的黑豹導遊走上來， 戴上眼鏡再探身近看， 『 我還以為是小波特？ 哈哈， 果然認錯了。』
『先生， 你認識他？』 波特故意地問。
『當然。 』 黑豹拍一拍胸， 宣告的一樣說，  『我是士提夫. 保曼， 當年和小波特合拍過<奪寶神偷>。  啊，  屈指一算， 原來都已是二十多年前的事了。』
波特幾乎也疑惑地再看一看面前的黑豹， 用力地回想， 才記起面前的黑豹。 
『孩子， 你剛才笑起來很像他。 』 黑豹輕撫小白狼的下巴， 凝視了一會， 那對綠眼中映著小白狼， 似是一對照片， 也似是一張油畫。 『 那個孩子的笑容真是很難忘。』
黑豹放下了手， 快速的眨眨眼， 回後的觀光客。 拍拍手大叫， 『好了， 好了， 下一站是剪接室！ 跟著我， 別再失了！ 』
波特一一揮手道別這些觀光客。 那遠去的黑豹物軀令他不自覺地想起了很多幾乎已麻目的過去 : 第一次拍哭， 拍特技， 在愛情片中充當小孩， 一個隻身踏遍戰場送信的郵件小童軍等等不少的第一次。 忽然之間， 過去恍如再一次在自已眼前展現， 對比之下， 才知自已變了不少。   

他的回憶被一位後方的雌獅打斷。 
雌獅的毛整理得顯出光潭，  一身淡色又修剪整齊的衣著， 再加上一頂小帽， 一切顯得和剛才的觀光旅客與別不同。 
波特印象中她不是演員。 在她邊走邊望的動作中， 顯得有點格外的小心， 看起來更像是一個找尋答案的女孩。  未幾這小女孩發現了目標， 而就在眼前的目標令她難蓋意外的感覺。

『黑大法師閣下。』 雌獅向波特曲曲膝， 一下彎腰蹲下了半身。  
『等等， 小姐！』 波特立即上前阻止， 再抬起頭望望週邊。 有些組過的目光還是好奇地望望，   暫未聽到任何細語前， 他說，  『小姐， 我想你認錯了？』
『 才不， 庫多理閣下。』 雌獅搖搖頭， 再向波特， 也就是現在庫多理的身軀上注視了好一會， 『豈會呢？ 不過， 你的雙眼倒是有點...對不起閣下， 可能是我多疑了。』
『小姐， 我送出去， 好嗎？』 波特扶好了雌獅之後， 向出口的位置走了數步 回頭一望，  『小姐？』
『不行， 我暫不可回去。 』 雌獅說， 『我就是要找你。』 
『好了， 小姐， 我只是一個演員。 』 波特邊說， 還是聽到自已的聲線帶點稚氣， 『 真的庫多理又豈會在片場？ 』
『那麼...我看來真的搞錯了。 抱歉打擾了。』 雌獅說著轉身， 再回望一眼地上的小白狼， 思索了一會再踏出離開的下一步。 

『梵蒂？』
真的庫多理此際破門， 那道強力將車門彈回來一個不防的差少許撞上鼻尖。 還好一步在小樓梯上的滑腳意外地救了他， 跌跌碰碰的繞過小白狼， 來到雌獅面前。 
雌獅絕對認識這張明星臉孔， 『禾尼先生， 我想你還是認錯了吧？』
『天啊， 我才不打算跟你行禮節！』 庫多理一手捉緊雌獅的手， 試著拉她到休息車。 
雌獅用力攏脫了那白犬的手， 立即抱緊自已， 再望向面前的白犬
『 又怎麼了？』 庫多理不耐煩的說。 
『我看她還是遊客。』 波特試著插入。
『噓。』 庫多理即時吐出， 抬起目光對上雌獅。 『梵蒂， 我們進去才再說吧？』 

波特看得很清楚， 當雌獅一聽到『梵蒂』 的名字時， 雙目是如何漸漸變得肯定， 只是加上了一點疑問。 跟著一伙走進車廂之後， 庫多理立即展出魔法， 將車廂的一切窗戶變黑， 也用魔法將門鎖加上鎖結咒。  待一切似乎滿意之後， 庫多理親自倒了一杯溫水遞給雌獅，。 
雌獅終於打開了她的問題，  『黑大法師， 你們在這裡拍戲？』 
『顯然地。』 庫多理說。 『你隻身前來， 不會是為了肯定這個吧？』
『即使把身軀也倒轉了？』
『如果你是為了這個， 我想還是請你離開好了。』 庫多理扁著嘴說。 
『才不！ 黑大法師， 只是有點...不可思議。』   
庫多理的指尖來回波特和自己， 『顯然你來並不是為了這個吧？』 
『其實』雌獅準備下一句時， 目光沉默地還是停在庫多理身上， 側頭咳了一二聲。 
『 我出去等。』 波特準備動身。 
『不， 坐下。』 庫多理盤起雙手， 『說。』
雌獅眨眨眼， 拉緊了雙耳， 連帶聲音也變得沈厚。 她說， 『 你既然在生， 應立即回國。 當任首相， 還有白主理大法師在密謀改動國家憲政。』

『看來我還是回避比較好。』 波特跳下椅說
『給我坐好！』 庫多理把原本屬於自已的身軀一手抓回來， 扔回椅中。

 『抱歉。 大法師公約等都是一早定下， 由國皇和民選下議院保管和執行。 如今又怎會有問題？ 』
『是因為白大法師和他的綠狼首相想修改。』 雌獅解道， 『 首相在上週動議修改令民選議院有軍事力量， 這和原行的黑袍法師團作國家保護的憲章起了強大沖突。』
『年年新首相都有這種新念頭， 又何須緊張？ 』 庫多理笑道。 
『不過現在可是白大法師主理， 而新首相又是他的棋子』
庫多理此時手指一彈， 點點雌獅的說話， 『又如何？』
『你甘願覺得這近數百的年的平靜在數月之間漸漸改寫？ 』 
『不如這樣說， 』 庫多理坐直身軀， 聳聳背， 清一清喉， 『即使我現在回去， 也只會令更多市民覺得對立的兩位大法師同時共存是非常危險的事？』 
『你有責任』
『大法師不得問政。』 庫多理一口咬緊， 『 這是下議院對三大主法師的約令。 』 
『不過你一直在從旁左右？』 雌獅輕笑道。 
『只是一般作為居民的意見。』庫多理反指， 『政治的事最終還是由皇室還有上議院決案。』

接下來全是沒興的政治對話， 能聽得入耳的不多， 只感覺到雌獅對庫多理既是刻意地恭敬， 語句中又是不斷地質疑， 試探。 轉過來庫多理鬆容面對， 一答一， 隨對方的疑問而去， 也沒太理對方在故意引導成一個怎樣的角色。 

『...你必須明白， 在必要時我還是不介意再穿起戰袍。 』 
波特豎起耳， 望向欲說卻止的雌獅。 這時庫多理再補一句 
『如果這就是你最想我說的說話。』  庫多理冷哼一聲總結。 

雌獅看看自已的手錶， 『時間不多， 我得離開。 』
『別忘了把我的說話有出去。』  庫多理一彈手指， 四週的窗又回復了陽光和外面各種不同的聲音。 
雌獅沒再說太多， 在她打開門的一刻再盯上波特。 那張臉似乎是波特曾見過的， 卻就是想不起來。 
『唉。』 庫多理長嘆， 滑下半個身軀， 雙手向上一翻，  『看， 這就是黑大法師。 世界上哪有修魔法的要去管國家政治？ 』 
波特疑視著庫多理， 直至庫多理點頭默認。 

 『剛才那位是誰？ 她怎會知你在這裡？』 波特問。 
庫多理皺起眉， 不可思義的反問， 『你不曉得？』
『我沒印象。』 
『她就是皇后， 梵蒂。 』 庫多王轉回去對天傻笑， 『 皇后也找上來了， 即是很快那隻青色的豆豆龍也會找上吧？』 
『我的天啊。』 波特說， 『那個白大法師該不會把我當成你而追殺我吧？』 
『又是呢。』 庫多理反反雙耳， 奸笑道， 『那真是幸運呢！』

一陣冷風恍彿吹進了波特的雙耳， 冷得把一切正常的思路都凍結了。  
『我才不要！快把我的身體還來！』 波特跳上去本來自已的身驅， 拉著原本是自已的臉， 『 你最好快一點！』 
『這種事又不是我幹的！ 我又可怎樣處理？』  庫多理爭扎中說， 『還是因你自已不自覺地施了法而不知？』 
『這種事又怎可能！』 波特反駁。 『真是好一場惡作劇！』

庫多理用力把波特拔出， 弄掉了臉上的數根毛， 再將那個細小的身軀扔回地面說， 『 我來新大陸也不是為了作明星夢！ 別搞錯了！ 現在連我都不曉得造是什麼的一回事！ 』 
波特看到自已， 也就是庫多理臉上的毛髮被扯得混亂， 跟自已的心情也差不多， 他從未見過自已弄成這個樣子。  
『一定有方法可以還原， 對吧？』 波特把頭上的毛掃後問。 『是怎樣， 滴血， 還是其他？』
『不是沒有， 只是』 庫多理停頓了好一會， 整理剛才的混亂， 『 只是我有點擔心。』 
『說來聽聽？』

庫多理打量了細小的自已一次， 再說， 『如果你的靈魂也有黑魔法的本質還好辦。 但如果沒有， 我就擔心轉回之後有些黑魔力錯誤地給了你。 』 
『默頓不是借了我黑魔法嗎？』
『不。 你天生不是一位黑魔法師 ， 靈魂中， 身體中都沒有。 默頓借的只是讓你的身體上可以用一下而已， 』 庫多理指指自已的白犬身軀， 再說，  『 如果有一點黑魔法入侵了你的靈魂， 而你又被控制， 只怕會令你成為一只活生生的惡魔。』
『那麼』 波特望望自已， 再望向庫多理， 『現在你的不就是惡魔嗎？』
『的確， 如果按魔法定議上說， 你眼前的這位波特就是了。 』  

庫多理的惡魔說嚇倒了波特。 他不禁靠上了廚櫃， 按著自己的胸抽一口氣。 這時他感覺到胸中似是有口小小圓圓的東西。 於是他由黑袍領探手進去， 取出一枚由細皮帶穿著的銀指環。  指環上方沒有刻字， 普通得不會起疑。 在好奇心下， 波特試著把它穿上其中一根手指

『不！』 庫多理大叫。

在那快要碰上的一刻， 一把劇痛在波特的腦中爆出， 指環立即隨手滑落， 應聲跌回胸前。

『就是說了， 你不是黑魔法師。 也不是默頓認同的法師。 默頓的指環可不是容許隨便戴上。』 庫多理說著， 上前來取過手， 看看傷勢， 『還好， 只是給電了一下。』 
『這就是黑魔戒？』 波特提起頸鍊， 吊起指環問。 

庫多理對指環擠了一個疑惑的眼色， 『我想應還沒有誰神經質的想擁有它吧？』
『它就是令你魔力強大的原因？』 波特問。
『 不。 默頓在不久前才給我的。』 庫多理抓抓頭， 並把指環放回原來的地方。 

波特爬起身， 給自己倒了一杯冰水。 袍下還是感覺到圓圓冰冷的指環， 只是現在指環沒再對他攻擊。 眨眨眼， 望向現在身上戲服庫多理。看著他拾起劇本， 讀著對白苦思的樣子時， 波特大約明白多了一點對切換身身軀的目的。 

※

『這一天真是很滿意。』 助理是一名雌性黑豹， 一道粉紅劃過的頭最未端的頭髮， 落到寡了異個銀環的右耳。 在她過庫多理脫下的黑袍戲服時說， 『你演得像是庫多理一樣。 』
『是嗎？』 庫多理心慌了一刻， 心疑今天是不是太 ‘自已’了？ 
『是不久到了歐原大陸的時間中學了吧？』 
『或者吧？』  庫多理回道， 『因為真的庫多理總是很有趣。』
黑豹沈默地脫去了庫多理耳中的接收器， 再取來濕紙巾， 看著鏡中的庫多理 -- 她眼中的波特， 抹去那些白毛上的彷狼化裝。 濕紙巾帶有一種花香， 令庫多理臉露惡色。 
『我想自已去洗洗臉就行了。』 庫多理動身準備離開。 
『好吧， 我給你毛巾。』 黑豹轉身取來毛巾， 還取來一個籃子， 內面盡是一瓶瓶脫妝液， 洗臉乳， 毛髮清潔液等等一切庫多理都未目過， 也不知怎樣用的東西。 
他把籃子推到一旁， 只取 起了毛巾。 這時黑豹再送來另一籃又是一瓶瓶的清潔用品。 黑豹推門離開前， 她轉回身說，   『 對了， 剛才露芙找你， 說想約你今晚一起晚膳。』 
『隨便吧。』 
黑豹站轉身， 呆了一刻， 還以為自已聽錯了， 把視線轉回。 
『你不用訂座或什麼嗎？』
『 那就黑法師會所的納托土爾餐室吧？』  庫多理自然地說， 並扭開水喉弄濕毛巾， 『請廚子烤份是日特點吧...。怎麼了？』
黑豹的下巴快要跌出來， 手指停在電話上面。  『納托土爾餐室只限黑袍大法師才有可以用膳。 波特， 你是不可能進去。 』

『啊， 噢』  庫多理立即蓋著嘴， 取而代成一個傻笑，  『如果用 庫多理。梅斯高比奧夫的名字吧。 他說過可以借他的名字一用。』 
『不過庫多理已在歐原大陸死了，  而且露芙也不可能進去。』
『外送...行吧？ 』 
『我試試看。』  黑豹走到外面， 用力地關上門。 

庫多理的耳角不自覺地彈跳著， 立即抱起兩籃清潔液跑向浴間。  
『該死的， 今晚還來了一個飯局。 』 庫多理輕輕地抱怨， 『這切換身軀的惡作劇還有多久才完？』 

 TBC  8/5/2016

----------


## kl122002

DGT 19 

『我真想不到你居然沒問我就答應了露芙！』 波特在桌面托著額頭， 望著自已電話中， 由庫多理代發的訊息。 『 那可是我的私生活！』 
『難道我把她推掉嗎？ 』 庫多理反問， 『如果你我一直不發回去？ 』
『天啊！』 波特哀叫， 『如果可以喝一支酒， 就把身體暫時變回去就好了。』 
『那只是漫畫的橋段吧？』  庫多理合上眼說， 『我看再要是加上一個查案的故事， 可以是長篇漫畫了。』
『我不管！ 我就是想要回我自己的身體！』 波特大叫道， 指指庫多理， 又反指自已， 『你！我！ 一切！ 忽然之間變成了你的; 而你的危險卻又偏偏成為了我生活的一部份！』

庫多理沒有理會波特， 他從衣櫥找出了一套晚服， 覺得不太合眼便放回去， 再取出一套啡皮褸， 似乎可似卻不合天氣... 衣櫥裡的衣著大多都是活力型， 要找一套有深厚氣質的真是有點困難。 
『我們今晚是去黑法師會所的納托土爾餐室。  你有沒有一點切合那裡的衣著？』
『真不明白你是怎樣可以安排到入黑法師會所。 你現在不是黑法師！』
『因為廚子不做外送， 而那個助理又很用功的說服了會所主理法師。 』 庫多理露出一抹勝利的淺笑。 
『去花曼斯會所又或者任何一家正常點的地方都好！ 』 波特反上白眼， 搖頭嘆道， 『 不難怪露芙這麼興奮。』
『到底露芙是誰？』 庫多理問， 『是星犬 露華蓮芙？ 還是比比。瓦莎利露？』 庫多理終於取出一套深藍色， 帶淺昏色粗斜格的套裝， 順手取出一張黑邊手帕插進外套衣袋。
『露芙就是露華蓮芙， 是...』 波特頓了一頓 ， 『我的朋友』
『嗯哼。』 庫多理淡然地由喉底發出。 
『就只是朋友而已！』 波特跑到鏡前， 抓緊庫多理。
庫多只是聳聳背， 曲眉一笑。 似是在說， 『又如何？』 

其實庫多理比起波特還更期待今晚的約會。 露華蓮芙是當世另一位既美麗， 骨內皮外都充滿魅力的名星。 如今庫多理雖是以波特的身軀前往， 但靈魂還是自已的。， 無論怎樣計算， 這一場少少的意外還是值得。 
『我還是跟上來好了。』 波特說。 
『什麼？』 庫多理急問
『我就要是跟上來。』 波特堅定地說， 『要不然發生了什麼岔子， 我也知怎樣處理。』
『好吧。 這我沒異義。』 即使如此， 庫多理還是覺得多餘。 

終於在領上結起了一個T型花結之後， 庫多理滿意地點點頭。 他取起車鎖的一刻， 忽然站著了腳， 想起一件極重要的事。
『我不懂開車。』
『我還有一台代石原料的』 波特問， 皺起眉， 『噢不， 你這麼多年也未曾開過車？』
『我又怎需要開車？ 一個空間大法師彈一下手指就到達目的地了！』 庫多理用力一拍自已的臉， 抓著頭， 『你有那種全自動導航的車嗎？』  
『沒。』 波特乾脆地說 ， 生硬地瞪著庫多理。 
『怎麼會沒有的！』 庫多理叫道。 
『只有不會開車的才會用。』 波特心中本來還是想加上’蠢材’一詞， 乃念面對的芍方， 他還是說不出來。
『那就好吧，』 庫多理將車匙握緊說， 『就來一次吧。』
『不行， 如果你連反引力磁浮都不明白， 就還是不如由我來好了。』 波特立即一手奪去車匙。 『搞不好連車都飛反了。』
『孩子不可以開車！』 庫多理再奪回。
波特一拍自已的小狼瞼， 再順拉著下巴。 腦中不停咒罵， 而且如果可以， 最好還是把那些咒罵立即實現。

※

 『合計370元， 現取你的信用卡』 面前的長耳犬收銀員接過小洛的信用卡，  轉身熟練而輕快地拍上機器， 輸入金額 再轉回身取來掌紋機說， 『 麻煩掌紋。』
其賁如果可以， 小洛還是偏好現鈔， 至少後方的巨狼可以令他安心。 
『謝謝』 收銀員取回掌紋機等待確定的時間， 忍不住再多望面前收捨貨品的沃高夫。 
小洛很清楚， 幾乎每次步入超市， 沃高夫的巨大體型成為不少獸民的目標。大家都對沃高夫充滿好奇， 連一些龍都是一樣。 
『擦擦...』 支付機確認的聲音響起， 小洛總算可以回過神來。 接過收銀員的收據， 聽她的那公司規定的道別， 沒再想太多， 向外走出一步。 

『等等！』 那收銀員立即按下鈕， 亮起暫停服務的標示， 豪不顧忌地向沃高夫問， 『可以幫合照一張嗎？ 『
『什麼？』 小洛在沃高夫發出』可以』的聲音前搶先一步。 
『我已遇見你們好幾次了， 』 收銀員不好意思地說， 『這樣高大的狼還真是第一次見。 是來自北方國度嗎？』
『不， 其實』 
『其實他是來自歐原大陸。 他是我的同伴。』 小洛再打斷搶沃高夫的說話， 仲出手， 『好吧， 我幫你們合照。』
『非常感謝！』 
這時鄰近的二三個收銀員， 當中還有龍的， 都一起擠過來， 問同一樣的請求。 
『好好好...不如一張合照， 然後各先拍一張？』 小活強裝起笑容答應一切。 

如是這樣， 原本只需三十分鐘的購物， 變成了一小時多。 

『小洛』 沃高夫問， 『我發現你最近漸變得不太高興。 是因為拍照的事嗎？』
小洛沒放慢腳步， 沈默地走， 停在路燈的前方。 此際電話響起， 取出來一看才知是庫多理和哥福各自前後發出的訊息 : 今晚都不回家用膳。 
『小洛？』
『是伐洛傑！』 小洛忍不住大叫， 修長的豹尾亂舞， 『今晚又不回來了！ 何不早點說！ 幾乎每次都是一樣， 難道他們真的以為燒菜煮飯是很容易的事嗎！』
『小洛』
『即使只是暫居也用不著把我當成了僕侍吧！』 小洛用存一踩地。
『小洛』
『又怎麼了！』 小洛凶狠的朝向上方的巨大狼瞼一瞪。
沃高夫沒有退， 還是那張帶了一點木納的臉 ， 『 你踩上別的尾巴了。』

小洛主即轉身，  鬆腳離開地上的長灰斑尾。 由這長尾一直望上去， 發覺自已的頭也抬高了一點， 才知對方是一位帶綠眼的灰斑豹， 而且臉上的右眼有明顯的傷疤。 小洛急急道歉， 
『真， 真是很對不起！ 我。。我剛才...那個』
灰斑豹上下打量了一會， 避了數步， 擠出了笑容， 『不， 不， 這不要緊』

顯然小洛的長尾已盤起一團， 縮到腳底， 尷尬至極， 只差臉上的毛把底下的臉紅全蓋過了。   燈一轉， 小豹立即以最快的速度橫過。 沒什麼聽到什麼就到了彼岸。 一陣吹來的涼風和落下的陽光， 令他才醒覺沃高夫還沒有跟上來。 

想硬著走回頭之際， 車又開始動， 燈又轉了。 由這裡看過去， 巨型的沃高夫還是令同樣高大的灰斑豹顯得還是如學生一樣矮小。 看到大家還是說了一些話， 而且小洛又看到那個動作。 
灰斑豹取起自已的電話， 和沃高夫自拍了一張，  再在畫面上方弄了一下， 顯然照片已發到世界各地了。 
小洛已忘記自已的尾巴在路上揮得多狠， 還有不少途人走避不及無辜打中， 當燈再一轉， 沃高夫走上來時， 終於連機械也意識到那種不可分析的危險性。 

『伐洛傑 』
聲音是很熟， 卻如今聽起來格外生硬。 小洛一直用急步比沃高夫走前二， 三步距， 不過無論如何， 機械還是可以跟得上。 
『伐洛傑 』
『怎樣了？』 小洛一轉身， 投來一副平時常見的笑容。 只是沃高夫很快忍得出那對雙眼沒有那個笑的意思。 
『剛才位灰斑豹先生和我合照了。』
『我沒瞎掉。』 小洛急補上下一句句， 『不過也快了。』
『我不了解你這兩句意思， 只是如果你還能看見， 』
『我當然不會看不見！』
沃高夫靜止了一會， 再慢慢地點頭。 『 你的視力正常。 』
『當然！ 正確！』 小洛失控一樣的尖叫。  『你知道剛才有多危險嗎？』
 『一點危險沒有。 剛巧相反』 沃高夫再一次望向小洛， 『危險的是你。』 
『啥！』
『你的尾巴剛打中八位經過的獸民。 還有十數位在附近有不同恐懼臉相。 有一位還舉起了電話， 似乎也把你的動作記錄了。』

雙手一軟， 袋子裡的東西散落一地。 小洛已想不到有什麼可以說了。  的確在相比之下，  除了沃高夫巨大的身軀吸引不少目光之外， 還有那把帶少許威嚴卻溫文用字的說話方式吸引了不少獸民， 特別是在這片星光閃閃的土地上。 不久前才只差那麼的一點點沃高夫就被請去當演員， 只幸是哥福的及時出現， 二三句便把對方打發走。 

沃高夫把地上的東西收拾， 裝回袋子， 遞給小洛。 
小洛撲上沃高夫， 沒有什麼。 以他的身高而言， 這不過才只到達沃高夫的下腹。 
『這樣做會引起不少注意， 』 沃高夫提醒道， 『伐洛傑？』
『是小洛。』 毛底下傳來聲音。 
『小洛， 你不舒服嗎？』 沃高夫放輕了聲線問。 
『嗯。』
『我明白了。』 沃高夫一手抱起那些袋子， 另一手把小洛揪上身。 
雙腳離地的一刻還真是令小洛吃了一驚， 直至感覺到巨臂把自已壓向帶少許生硬的白毛中， 聽到沈重的腳步聲， 終於恍然大悟發生了什麼事。 
『我帶你去最近的醫療中心。』 沃高夫說。
『不， 不必！ 回家就可以了！』
『我只覺得你的生理表徵上有點奇怪， 去看看醫生會比較好？』 
『真的， 回家， 就可以了。 不， 還是去買杯冰果茶吧。』 

沈重的腳步停止， 下一秒也沒有動作。 小洛由白毛中望上去， 接上了沃高夫的目光。 彼此之間對望了二三秒， 小洛終於說，   
『我真的好很多了， 謝謝， 放回我到地面吧。 』
『果茶店就在這裡。 。』 沃高夫說著， 也鬆放手臂讓小洛滑落， 『你還真的好了些嗎？』 

小洛點點頭， 推開門， 迎來除了一陣怡情的茶香。 茶室內只有杯碟的碰撞和耳語聲， 顧客也不多， 小洛很快就在櫃枱要了一杯中號的甘草茶。 
在等待的時候， 他發覺到身邊有一位好像未睡醒的灰狸。 對方的身上的衣著未怎樣好好的燙過， 皺得似是一張舊抹布。  灰狸手中的紙架有兩杯茶， 小洛嗅到一杯很甜， 另一杯是很重的薄荷。 
然而對方也揚起了眼， 並且再三確認， 即使小洛的眼線已移離。 正當準備走到一旁等待之際， 灰狸忽然用力抓緊小洛， 令小洛忍不住發出小小的尖叫。 
『真是太似了， 怎可能？』 灰狸眨眨眼， 用力地看清， 重覆說， 『太似， 真是太似！』
『先生。』 
沃高夫大步上前， 他的身軀蓋過上方的燈光， 影子完全地蓋過細小的灰狸。  
小洛忽覺左肩被壓。 望過去， 那是沃高夫的巨掌包著了自已的左肩上。 還未及時發聲， 沃高夫在今次兇乎意料地搶先一步， 帶著警告的意味說， 
『你已應完成了你的購買， 也應離開。』

『是的...是的』

小洛非常肯定， 可能一生之中都從未碰過這般震抖的手。 直至在灰狸放開自己的手臂的後數刻還有那種強烈震動的感覺， 同時腳尖也感到地面上也濕了一塊。  回神一看原來是灰狸手上的兩果茶都一同倒地。 

『沃高夫， 你退後。』  小洛也感到那巨掌沒一點放鬆的意思， 反而鎖住了小洛自己。 他再喚道， 『沃高夫？』 
『對...對不...。起。 』 灰狸立即拉下帽， 震抖得快失控的手探入外套內袋，  一片慌亂中取出一個銀色小盒。 不聽喚的指頭花了一點時間找到了機關，   按下去， 在縫裡跳出一張銀色名片遞向小洛。 

『先...先生。 今天真是...真是...失...失儀了！』 

小洛才剛好取過， 灰狸立即拔足狂奔。  『彭』的一聲踢開門， 由一位紅色毛的狐狸立即地捉緊。 狐狸一個滑身打開磁浮房車門， 將送主子上座立即即關門。   在那一刻， 那怕是玻璃變成黑鏡前半秒的時間，  小洛看得很清楚灰狸鬆了一口氣， 整個身子鬆下， 恍如經過了一場前所未及的恐怖。 
沃高夫的巨掌在小洛回視的時候已鬆去， 同時沃高夫退後了兩步， 回到平時的樣子。 
『你們認識的？ 』 小洛問。 
『剛才的灰狸不是自然的灰狸。』 沃高夫聲音穩然地回道， 『你得小心』
『什麼？ 我不太明白...等等 』 

小洛想起了那張名片。 名片不是用紙做， 而是很薄的金屬片。 在上方原本沒字的，  當小洛轉轉， 看看前後時， 其中一面忽然冒出了字: 『德利斯蒙投資銀行  -  瓦扎  』 還有一個似乎可以按上去的白色圓圈圖示。 

『你認識他？』 小洛給沃高夫看看卡片。 
『不認識。』 沃高夫回道。 
『但你剛才』
『是從他身上散發出的氣味中得知。  這氣味不是你們自然生的獸民有的。 我雖不認識這灰狸， 不過由氣味訊息中至少知道他是非自然生， 受改造， 一名精通數學， 精神和行為計算的改造生命體。 』 
『即是...對方是改造狸？』
『這對你可能有點不難以理解。 但如果你的總結可以令你明白， 那就應確是如此。』 

TBC (23/5/2016)

----------


## kl122002

DGT 20 

『這名卡真是由他親手給你？』 
這間房其實和剛才的果茶店出入不大, 同樣充滿了大量的香氣。 只是這裡的氣味更濃烈。  化妝帥師, 骨感的模特兒, 還有架上裁剪誇張的時裝在出出入入。   娜芙蒂手上還保著一本厚厚, 貼滿了不同顏色紙條的書。 小洛還是第一次看見, 心中正疑惑那是不是時裝字典。
『對。 是他親手給我』 
 『不瞞你, 我還是第一次拿著他親見給的卡片。』  
小洛注意到當卡片在娜芙蒂手上時, 那白色圓圈沒有出現。 娜芙蒂似乎也沒發現。 
『他是誰？』 小洛直接地問。 
 『很有錢的傢伙。 』 娜芙蒂把卡片還回小洛時再補充, 『也是危險份子。 你最好還是保持一點距離。』 
『我明白了。』 
『睡狸居然連可愛的小洛也盯上了。 你到底又搞出了什麼事？』 娜芙蒂問, 『不是去搞什麼認購證, 期指, 債務股票的買賣吧？』 
『我才沒這種本事！』小洛即時反駁。 『這狸真的是很危險？』
『我一點都不覺得。』
娜芙蒂立即注意到小洛的雙眼, 疑惑地盯著。 
『別想歪了, 孩子。』 娜芙蒂 『嗤嗤』兩聲後再說, 『話說回來, 你今晚找我就是為了這事？』 
『今晚可以給我上你家中下廚嗎？』 小洛直接地問。 
娜芙蒂立即望望週邊, 拉了小洛到一堆空箱旁, 避開了剛駛進的電動小貨車。 娜芙蒂發出一聲輕嘆, 說, 
『早說了留在名星住宅是一種罪過。 他們連一條犬毛都不回來嗎？』
小洛點頭。 
少少的魚味很快引起了娜芙蒂的注意。 望過去其中一個袋子裡正正是有數條帶雪白的肚子的鮮魚。 娜芙蒂點點頭, 顯出飢渴樣的樣子說,  『找秘書納奇要車吧, 說是替我把食才送回我府。』 
 『真是很感謝你！』小洛天真一笑。 
『如果桑瓦也像你會是多好。』 娜芙蒂忍不住說。 

小洛慢慢地放下笑容。 桑瓦同樣是多尾狐, 有四條尾, 毛色是背橙腹白。 在小洛印像中桑瓦憑著攻資的機械學取得新大陸學術上博士資格, 甚至小洛也曾是他教席下的學生。  至於這多尾狐的出身一直是娜芙蒂的禁忌, 就連媽媽卡絲也很少提及。 

這小小的多尾狐不時會偷偷飛過大海探訪歐原大陸的小洛一家, 為了只求一餐家常晚膳。 如是這樣, 小洛很快便知今晚要怎處理手上的食材 。 
只是在轉身的一刻, 還有眼前的小騷動引很快把小洛的笑容抹去。 

『給我一起照一張！』
『你真是很壯！』
『看看！ 那對手臂』 付和上一陣陣尖叫。 

不僅如此, 還有位高大, 泥黃色皮膚的半獸人設計帥取起量尺, 為那騷動的主角量身。 攝影師在指點動作和角度, 場面真是可說是前所未及的熱鬧。 

娜芙蒂走到小洛身旁, 一瞄小洛的臉容, 『嗤』的一聲笑了。 
『你一定覺很酸了吧？ 』
『才沒這回事！』 小洛立即反抗
『不緊要, 沃高夫的體格很切合當模特兒。』 娜芙蒂很滿足地望著那端說道, 『很少見有這樣巨大的的狼。』 
 『沃高夫不是狼, 是機械。』
『又如何？ 大家歡喜就行了。』 娜芙蒂淺淺的一笑中, 似乎得到了勝利一樣。 『他會是本來5期雜誌的廣告, 封面上至少3期。 錢方面會有代表找你。』 
『我沒打算要他成為你的玩具。』 小洛嚴肅地說 

『小洛』 此刻連娜芙蒂也收緊了語氣, 正視小洛想回避的雙眼, 『在這片大地上每一項事物都有一定的代價。 庫多理只是剛巧說服了哥福留一間房收留你, 而你又剛巧有我這位姨姨追上來新大陸。 不然, 你和這爛鐵爛死發臭在暗巷也不會有誰曉得。 』

小洛沒說話, 只是低下頭 口裡想著說些什麼, 卻沒發出聲音 。

『你的大學因為出席不足, 加上找不到卡絲而找上了我。 我對他們鮮釋你因家事要前往新大陸, 才同意給你暫休 。 』 娜芙蒂鬆下了口氣,  『我不是卡絲, 這些難聽又現實的說話都只是想令你知一切的事實: 你是真的很幸運。』

小洛心想如果娜芙蒂在最後的一句右上點點不文的市井用字, 或者可能說得更好。 
『知道了, 明白了, 非常感謝你。』 小洛立即吐道, 『納奇在什麼地方？ 』
『由樓梯上三層就會找到。』 

小洛最後也沒給娜芙蒂說什麼就撞開了門口的小群模特兒出去了。 娜芙蒂發出了嗤了三聲, 立即打開那本好像字典的東西, 再一如平常的喚來助理, 發洩她對顏色的不滿。 

※

黑法師會所是一座方型的五層石建築。 組過重建, 原本的石刻已被磨走, 變成簡約主義至上的一所會所, 並立在四週盡是玻璃幕牆的大銀行, 大劇院, 交易所等等之間。 
根據當地的巫帥公會要求, 會所只限招待修練黑魔法的法師或者巫師。 外行或者經常會覺得入面一定有很神秘的氣味, 又或者黑暗魔法生物出沒, 不過在每年的公眾開放日中令大家知道內裡不過是一家古老的會所而已。

納托土爾餐室在2樓, 以前沒有大量金屬高樓時代裡還是可以遠望中央公園的園景, 現在只可望到交易所外的指數走馬燈, 盡失了魅力。 所以也現在的窗戶已換成了彩繪花窗, 令這止令人緊張的數字變得美麗一點。 

『禾尼先生！ 露華蓮芙女士！ 庫...』 身當門童的黑龍龍以為自已看錯了, 下方的小狼不就是庫多理？
『富利格。』 現在被切換了身軀的波特隨口想出一個名字。
門童眨眨眼, 點頭, 再宣告, 『富利格少爺！』

迎上來引路的是另一位身穿紅袍的扁鼻鬥犬。 『請各位跟我來。』
令次在大家眼中的波特居然獲得招待, 令不少會所內的員工都感到驚訝。 負責引路的禮賓司也在想主廚到底在想什麼？ 甚至同行的露華蓮芙的盡跟貼她眼中的波特。 

露芙的本名是露華蓮芙, 一名雌比格星犬。  她憑細小的身軀, 還有極緻對稱的頭骨, 白毛身上分布平均的斑塊, 還有精彩的演技得到不少認同。 今晚配上同樣素色的晚裝, 引起了會所內少少的哄動。 

一行犬步上二樓, 穿過用餐區, 波特已留意到這裡的銀餐具中帶著一點點青色, 認出那盡是秘銀; 然後經過上賓房, 窺視入面的器具已變成了由名貴的晶石切割...最後禮賓司推開木門, 來到了老式的石廚房, 走過吵鬧的廚師和抽氣系統, 來到在乾食材區的一張粗木餐桌。 

借用著波特身軀的庫多理摸摸上方的木紋, 露出非常喜歡的表情。 但剩下的兩位顯然並不同意。 大家頭頂上的火盤正是光,還有熱的來源。 在禮賓司給露芙就座後, 放下了一個青鉤搖鈴離開。 
波特不太快樂的碰了一下桌上又厚又黑, 而且滿佈凹凸皺點的鐵杯。 露芙忍不住輕咳了一聲, 並給了波特一個眼色。 
『波特』 她還不知現在眼前的其實是庫多理, 問, 『你今次的選址真是很令我意外。』
『是嗎？』 庫多理望望四週, 『你知道這張食桌有另一個稱呼嗎？』 
『你指主廚之桌？ 』 庫多理取起自已的杯子, 反轉看看底部, 很滿意地點頭, 『是的, 你底者可以這麼說。 不過這裡的東西比起剛才外面的更貴重。 這隻杯是在浬列斯林堡, 用舊刀劍和魔火鑄造。 』
『即是每只都已很有歷史了？』 波特問。 
『的確。』 
露芙只是平淡地點點頭, 『我們要招喚待應來倒點水嗎？』
『的確, 這裡有點熱, 還有點吵。』 波特不太滿意地說。 
『好吧』 庫多理上前取去大家的杯子, 我去給大家找點喝的吧。』

庫多理隨身的走入廚師群後, 露芙的目光立即轉向是波特 的小白狼。 
『富利格？ 對吧？ 很高興認識你。 你就是波特那套神秘新片中的小角色？』
『對, 沒錯。 拍戲原來真是很好玩。』 波特不忘把自已充當小孩一點。 
『你長大後也想當名星嗎？』 
 『想！』
『姐姐支持你』 露芙在小白狼的頭上給了一個小吻。 

庫多理的動作很快引起了注意。 其中一位助廚取過水壺並提醒,   『食桌上的搖鈴可以召喚我們。 先生, 或者你還是先回食桌吧？』
庫多理很想說自已向來就是這樣。 還未切換身軀前他來訪的一刻, 只會被門口的喚名之後, 自已步入熱哄哄的廚房, 找隻鐵杯自已倒水。 除了主廚會親見詢問食材之外, 也沒誰願意服待。 
 『主廚呢？』 庫多理問。 
『在餅房。』 助廚說, 『不久他會過來。』 
『噢不, 我倒想見見他, 現在行嗎？』 庫多理問, 『以表我的謝意。 』
『那個...我猜都可以吧？ 』 助廚點點頭, 『請跟我來。』

餅房是指糕點的製作地方。 有別於主廚房, 餅房較冷, 也較靜。 除了工具的碰撞聲之外, 其他的聲音不多了。 庫多理認出了一位老鼠在用他帶粉紅色的指尖試味, 並向另一名同樣寡著廚師服的老虎研究。 

鼠主廚聽到腳步聲, 豎起了雙耳。 望過去, 看著眼前是波特身軀的庫多理, 立即用清水沖手。 
『你好！ 禾尼先生。 真是沒想過你會在這裡預約。 我是主廚埃科。 菲耶。』
『庫多理在之前提過, 』 庫多理輕笑道, 『因此可以的話, 我就是想來一次。』 
鼠主廚眨眨眼, 『啊, 原來如此。 未知你有沒有什麼喜好？  比如濃味的, 還是清新的？』 
『由淡食到濃的, 可以嗎？』 
老鼠合上了眼, 待了一會然後再問, 『你喜歡芝士嗎？』
『當然。 』 
老鼠很滿意地點頭。 再問, 『烤羊架？』
『樂意至極。』
『紅酒？』 
『塞拉七八二六』 

『好。 我明白了,』 菲耶態度一轉, 打發走並他魔子。 然後雙手插腰,  『好了, 庫多理, 你在當我傻子嗎？』
庫多理擠出困惑的笑容 
『門童已對我說了。』 菲耶上前一步, 『你還以為我不知道嗎？ 這種口味只有庫多理才會要求。』
『 真不瞞你, 席上的那個』
『剛才我也望了一眼, 那個有庫多理身軀的小子不是庫多理, 而是你。 除了你, 還有誰會親自已倒水, 用陳年舊杯子？』

庫多理投降了,  『既然你已知道, 好吧, 這件事有點複雜, 我不能容易解說。』 
『那並不是我要知道的事吧？』 菲耶放輕聲音反問, 『今晚由我作主, 你當好禾尼先生的角色。 』
『我的戲真的那麼差嗎？』 庫多理問。
『容我真說, 』 菲耶輕咳一聲, 『是很糟。』
菲耶戴上眼鏡, 雙手似是塵掃一樣撥送面前已拆穿的庫多理, 無視那張想說卻說不出的臉孔,  領著他回到原本的座席。 
席上的露芙已和那被喚作『富利格』的波特打成一片, 嬉笑的事此起彼落。 當眼前的波特回來時, 露芙才重新坐好, 卻收不回剛來的笑容。 露芙望向面前的鼠主廚,  向芍方伸手握過, 
『你一定就是埃科。 菲耶, 我讀過你的作品。 對廚房管理真是套教我的管理哲學。』
菲耶道謝過後, 略和大家聊了一會。 這段時間中庫多理會和聲一樣的跟著笑笑, 沒有在中間插入任何一句。 直菲耶忽然問, 
『波特先生, 你喜歡羊架吧？』
『還是牛肉較好吧？』 庫多理苦笑回道。 
『用塞拉七八二六弄一個燉牛肉, 未知大家意下如何？』
『真的嗎？』 露芙開心得快張不開雙眼, 『我可以來跟你學煮這味嗎？』 
『當然, 是我的榮幸。』 菲耶再問, 『由北方送來最新熟成的伊白斯芝士, 給小孩用來作用來餐前點是不錯的。 』
『很抱歉, 我受不芝士的氣味。 』 波特回道。
『我...也是。』 庫多理苦苦地回應。
剩下的露芙也苦苦一笑。 
菲耶一拍手, 微微一笑說, 『很好, 露華蓮芙小姐, 請跟我來？』
『樂意至極。』 露芙立即動身, 也接過由菲耶遞上的圍裙, 熟巧地穿上, 也把手袖拉高, 圈到圍裙帶內。 『我準備好了。』
菲耶鄉士般半彎身, 手一遞空氣, 做出了 『請』的表示。 

庫多理的目光由老鼠身上移各了波特, 再偷望自已的手汗, 似乎這飯局前戰也勉強地險勝了一場？ 不自地, 庫多理很想就想起波特的用餐方式。 當日在片場中, 波特是如何進食？ 
『你...我容我失禮地問, 』 庫多理立即探身上去, 盡可能放輕聲音, 『 懂餐桌禮節嗎？』 
『你當我？』 波特立即反問, 庫多理立即按壓著他。  
『主廚已知我不是你。 』 庫多理輕輕地說
 波特瞄瞄爐端前的老鼠和自己的朋友, 『 這樣我和你對倒身軀的事再明顯不過？ 』
『我真的不知該怎麼辦了。』
『當是演戲吧。』 波特指指自已和庫多理, 『就演好這回事。 見機行事。』 

待僕端上了一瓶用黑醋裝著的幼魚, 還附上了青, 淡黃兩色的醬料。 波特用附上的叉子刺起一條, 魚腥味立即湧出, 急不及待的把魚塞回黑醋裡面。 
『不是由淡味開始嗎？』  波特立即問。
『這, 沒什麼問題吧？ 』 
庫多理取過玻璃樽, 取出剛才的一尾, 熟巧地把內臟, 魚骨, 頭尾和肉分開, 再取了一點青色醬, 然後把魚再遞向波特。 
『你們歐原的都是吃這些？』
『魚是沒煮的, 只是把牠用清水洗過後直接用黑醋泡數月。』 庫多理同時再為自已準備一份, 不過他用了淡黃色的醬, 『 名叫黑醋泡魚。 』 
『我聽過, 』波特舉著叉, 遲疑著看碟上的魚, 『還真是第一次見。 只是...』
庫多理把魚肉沾上一些淡黃色的醬便享用了第一口, 頭上的雙耳不自覺地躍動, 看起來幸會無比。 波特卻是剛巧相反, 只感到一陣陣的腐敗味。 
不過從旁者看過去, 小白狼難以明白這種味道也實在難為不過。 待僕隨之轉上了一杯冷疏打給波特, 並取走了他吃不下的魚肉。 
『這樣好點了』 波特再問, 『下味不會是什麼怪菜式吧？ 而且...露夫也應回來同桌？』 
『不。 在黑袍餐席上, 前後合共有十五道菜, 剛才是品鮮, 即是今晚的主題菜的引貼子。 之後隨醒味, 湯, 溫胃, 魚, 前休, 熱主菜, 冷主菜, 中休, 爐烤, 素蔬, 晚休, 甜點, 品酒,  閉胃。 女士要在溫胃時才可入席。』
『不是只有五道嗎？』 波特驚訝地看看手錶。 『這麼多味, 要吃多久？』 
『如果沒有舞會, 都是兩個小時內的事吧？』 庫多理平穩地說。 
『等等, 你剛說品鮮是今晚的主題菜的引貼子, 那麼今晚不會全都是黑醋和魚吧？』 
『我想不會了, 因為你剛才的厭惡表情似乎要把主菜改改 。』

這時待應再送來一小碟紅色的小菜, 比起之前的樽裝魚看似安全。 波特急不及待地刺了一個方形, 表皮看似是某種蔬果的東西, 放進口中。
『等等！』 
庫多理大叫之際, 及時取起先已的大碟, 回擋波特吐出來的果子。 
『好辣！ 太辣了！  這是什麼鬼東西, 根本是在惡作劇嗎！  』波特立即把整杯疏打倒進口中, 然後朝天揮揮直杯, 邊咳咳大叫, 『水！ 咳咳！ 我要水！』 
『誰叫你刺中辣椒了？』  庫多理反上白眼。 
終於菲耶親自送來了一盤炸魚薯條, 這味既安全, 又可在轉角小食店都可找到的菜式拯救了全晚的飯局。 女士按章溫胃時才可入席 (不過也顯然連露夫也不曉得, 因為菲耶把食才放進鍋子後, 借要時間燉煮的理由請她回席) 。  菲耶不昤上來看看大家, 庫多庫心知他面帶自然的笑臉, 但這種動作也未免更是顯出相反的意思 

在閉胃的乳酪前的少少時間, 庫多理再次離席, 找上菲耶。 的確菲聊一看到面前這個隻波特上前, 還是輕鬆地帶他到另一端, 再至到了一個沒其他獸的小走廊。 
『你！』 菲耶大叫, 一手把庫多理扔到牆上, 再壓上去 , 遲疑了一會, 『還真是又給了我一頂大挑戰。』 
『生命就是如此, 不對嗎？』 
菲耶再用力壓緊一點, 『我只是一個廚師, 三大法師中最招麻煩的就是你, 你到底想怎樣？』
『放鬆, 放鬆。』 庫多理終於感覺到鬆了一點, 『皇后今早也找到我了。』 
『皇后？』 菲耶輕下手, 『她又是怎樣知道？』 
『誰曉得。』 庫多理凝神望向鼠主廚。 
『荒唐！ 我還是今晚才知你的事。』 
庫多理速閱老鼠的記憶中還沒有什麼可疑, 加上對話看得出菲耶並不知情, 心裡還是輕鬆一點。
『我要知道皇后是如何發現。 』 庫多理說, 『你在這裡有不少朋友對吧？ 就替我查一查。』
『如果沒其他要求的話,這很容易。 』 菲耶抓抓自已的耳, 想了一會再說,  『不過你還是小心一點好, 聞說格斯在開國會之後一直不見了, 而那個新首相又似是探險專家多過政治專才, 上議院起起了微言, 而下議院已有黨派計劃重選首相了。 歐原大陸上還有傳齊格大公在四週找你的傳聞。  你還是不如乾脆對外公告你還在生的事, 會不會更好？ 』
『你何時連玫治也變得如此熱切了？』 庫多理冷淡地問。 
『只是歐原大陸近日事很令我在意。』 菲耶再瞪庫多理一眼, 『怎麼好好的主理大法師之席也不坐好？ 這一切的事都是你害的！『
『別把什府麻煩都扯到我頭上。＂庫多理喝令。 『 ‘大法帥不得干政’ 這點我是清楚。 反而是現在某一方把一切降到我身上。 』
菲耶重重地呼氣, 細小的雙手緊握了好一會, 向牆打一拳。   『你要在適當的時候回場, 不然錯過了就一切都沒了。 』 
『這點我比你清晰不過』 庫多理轉轉話題, 『那個露華蓮芙的呢, 沒有疑惑我的身份吧？』
『沒。 』菲耶的臉色鬆容了不少, 甚王帶出喜悅的目光, 『如果她不想當明星, 不妨找我。 』
『如果是我不想當大法師呢？』 庫多理笑問。
菲耶的笑容立即消失, 『那你就滾到黑角裡獨自死掉吧！ 』

TBC  (29/5/2016)

----------


## kl122002

DGT 21 


下城區是在商業區之後， 這裡住的都是商業區的上班份子。 建築大多都是磚建的三至四層高排屋， 前方是一個升上數階的入口， 後方就是各自的私人花園， 被左右的排屋包圍 。 娜芙蒂的家也是跟這社區沒太大的出入。 小洛以前曾來過， 這裡樹旁的機除了長高了之外， 甚麼都沒太大改變 。

當娜芙蒂的車到達時， 本來在外面玩耍的一對母親立即把自已的的女兒抓緊。 她先是不可思議地望向下車的年青豹和巨大的白狼， 然後很快的在下一秒中， 好用帶卑視的目光掃了一下， 拉走扭鬧的女孩。 

『似乎』 沃高夫望向那位母親說， 『我們不太受歡迎。』
『你多來幾次便會明白。 不必理會。』 

小洛已走上門階開鎖， 走過門庭， 隨手在一個小釣上掛起了門匙， 外套， 經過樓梯旁的門口步入廚房。 動作流暢得根本如是在自已的家一樣 
『你經常到這裡的嗎？』沃高夫夜下手上的紙袋問。 
『好幾次了。 』

小洛實在不記得多少次， 因為每次當卡絲來這片大陸參加研討會時， 小洛就是會暫居在這裡。 樓上三樓其實還有一間房是娜芙蒂留給卡絲和小洛使用的。 如果桑瓦也在， 那會在地下室走上來第一時間迎接吧？ 

『我一直覺得你的情緒起伏很大， 』 沃高夫說， 『如果你不舒服， 不如先去休息？』
『不， 我很好。 非常好。』小洛開水喉， 清理蔬菜， 同時又找出七彩的瓷鍋清洗。 
『你令我很擔心。 』 沃高夫走上前說， 『不如你還是先休息一會？』
『不行。 沃高夫。』小洛說， 『今晚是三獸的份量。 雖不多， 但必需要有家庭的味道。 』
沃高夫還不及回應時， 小洛已一滑身拉開了旁邊的大冰櫃， 抓出了一些食材閣在案面解凍。 
『三獸？ 不是只有兩位嗎？』 
『還有桑瓦。  等等。。。 剛才不是在車上收到他的訊息， 說他已在家了？』 小洛停下手上的一切， 四步出廚房時邊說， 『桑瓦？ 桑瓦？ 』 

房子裡還是靜靜的， 只有沃高夫站在廚房的位置。 經過門庭， 那裡的外套和鎖匙依然如是。  小洛聳聳背， 走回去廚房， 繼續自己的工作。 

 『誰是桑瓦？』 沃高夫遞上鹽瓶時問時
小洛沒接過， 反而抓起了另一塊白石盤的岩鹽， 用粗刨刨了一些 粗顆。 邊說， 『 是娜芙蒂的私生仔， 事實也不知是跟誰經手的。 』
 『即是， 連親生父親也不知道？』
『的確。 』小洛一轉臉， 用一根手指放在自已的嘴唇，  『噓， 這只是我猜的。 媽媽卡絲說， 多尾狐一族向來很少， 以桑瓦的毛色看， 應是一位橙色的多尾狐。 而由桑瓦的年紀推測上去。。。可能是保列頓銀行的行長 剎恩。列漫。 剛巧又真是和阿姨有一手的說。』
『那麼桑瓦知道嗎？』 
『我不曉得。 不過就算知道， 也沒什麼好說吧？』 小洛停了手上的動作， 『我連我的親生父母是誰都不曉得。』
『卡絲不是你的媽媽嗎？』
『是， 但當然不是。 她是狐狸， 而我是豹， 狐狸又怎樣生出一只豹？ 不過也沒所謂， 我都習慣了， 也不沒計劃去找。』 小洛又回到自已手上的食材， 說 『真是太好了， 庫多理那一團傢伙沒機會品嚐我的魚味三食。』

沃高夫試著由小洛的動作中遞給他想要的食具， 材料， 但無一是對的。 小洛每次都自己找出想要的。 於是沃高站到一旁， 看著小洛在石板的準備桌上一點點的把魚肉和骨分開， 而且當中的調味份量等等都只靠一只茶匙隨意地添加， 沒任何食諳指示。 短短的半小時內， 魚， 菜， 肉都準備好了。 

小洛抹抹手， 皺起眉角，  『 到底桑瓦會回來嗎？』
『我還沒看見你所形容的狐狸出現。』
『肯定又是在實驗室中睡著了吧？』

小洛走去視像電話的時候， 留意到一個未閱的留影像留言。 時間是在他倒還未到步之前。 小洛一按， 立即曝出一陣狂亂的聲音， 不久再有了影像， 面前一團混亂， 某角冒煙和跳出電火花的工廠般背景中， 站了一位年青， 帶橙紅毛色， 穿得像技工藍衣的狐狸， 用他 細緻卻一片恐懼的聲音大叫， 

『小洛！ 小洛！ 我的實驗室中有一個機獸逃走了！ 最後定位是在你這區付近！ 你一旦讀了這訊息， 要立即反鎖自已在室內！ 』

訊息完結。 小洛再翻播了兩次， 再查看訊息記錄時間， 相距現在已是兩小時之前了。 
沃高夫走上來說， 『 我的微型探測機查過了， 一切正常。 沒有入侵的痕跡。 地下室的門也上鎖了。』
『想必如是吧？ 』 小洛想確認一下， 心裡還是不太相信。 

走出廚房， 客廳， 樓上的工作書房， 娜芙蒂的布房， 等等一切還是安然如常。 樓下的地下室是反鎖的， 也許不會有太大問題？ 小洛沒說什麼， 只是有一種驚慄立即散盡全身的每一根毛。  第一個閃在小洛腦中 : 『它不會隱形吧？』 

『小洛』 
熟識的聲音由下方同隨腳步聲拾級而上， 最來來到大家面前的， 是跟剛才視像錄音中無異的年青科學家桑瓦。  
『 還真好， 你在這裡安然沒事。 』 
『 你是何時在這裡？ 我意思是， 我剛才一直找不到你？』
『我在樓下睡著了。』 桑瓦淡然輕笑。
小洛上前給了桑瓦一個擁抱。  『剛才你的留言真是嚇怕了我。』
『那個機械人已被捉走了。』
話畢， 小洛輕輕地點頭一笑， 『 好了， 我回廚房準備。』
 『非常好。』 
就在這戍的一句， 小洛忍不住轉回頭， 揚起嗓子問，  『最近有什麼發明？』 
『還是機械人。 是模彷生物思路的的輕子腦。 』
『真的？』 小洛說， 『 即是和我們的大腦一樣？』
『可以這樣說吧？ 改變舊式的電子腦， 令容量增加的同時， 也令機械的生硬感不易察覺， 是劃時代的發明。 』

小洛用鼻指指沃高夫， 『你認為他是什麼？』
『一台軍用機械。 出廠了一年。 雖我不知你是怎樣得到。 不過似乎他很服從你的指示？ 』
『我給你他自由意志。 這是他的意向。』 小洛滿意地一笑。
『那是模擬自由意志吧？』
小洛收起了笑容， 疑惑地望著。 
『機械是不會有絕對自由意志。 模擬自由意志只是令用家覺得機械有自主的感覺卹產生的模擬。』 桑瓦頓了一頓， 望向沃高夫， 『我說得對吧？』
『不， 我是選擇跟隨小洛。 那是我的選擇下所決定。 小洛令我感到一切安全。』 沃高夫簡而有力地回答。
『瞧，』 桑瓦轉回身， 朝後一指， 『這就是模擬自由意志的對答。 它是一台軍用機械， 小心使用。』
沃高夫想再說多一點的時候， 桑瓦的手一揮， 彷似抹過空氣揮 的一樣， 中止了沃高夫的聲音。  
『我不覺得那是真的。』 小洛說， 『 沃高夫有絕對的自由意志。』
『因為直至今天， 除我外， 沒有任何一位機械工程師有能力製造自由意志。』 桑瓦決斷地說， 『 小洛， 你可不要太感情用事。』
小洛不知說什麼。 只是忽然覺得面前的桑瓦很陌生， 態度變得冷冷的生硬。 機械智慧學的確只有桑瓦才是代表。 或者今早的事令他有點太緊張？ 

『抱歉，』 面前的桑瓦肉乎也意會到， 補充一句，  『我今天真是有點累。 』 
 『我明白的。』 小洛點頭， 『回去休息吧， 晚一點準備好時再找你。』 
桑瓦沒有留一句便回到地下室， 鎖了門。 

身後方的大門門鎖聲響起， 呼嚕呼嚕的地來了一身汗味， 橙紅色散亂毛髮， 手持特擊槍的狐狸。  它看起來很年輕， 不， 而是和剛才下樓的那個一樣年輕。 身上的白袍底下還穿著技工一樣的藍衣， 而腳上穿了鋼啞色的金屬大靴， 走起來時卻是意外地輕巧靈活。  
但它有點不同的， 是它的身體不是完整的狐狸， 被抓破的臉皮下， 失去的右眼下露出金屬和一點明亮的藍色光點。 

 這再不會搞錯，  它絕對是一機械獸。 沃高夫在毫不遲疑地想撲上去時， 小洛立即捉著。 
小洛嗅一嗅， 慌張得凝了神。 
『它在這， 還有你們都見過它， 對吧？』  機械狐狸問。
小洛用力點頭。   
『在哪？』 
『你的地下室。』
『軍械， 破門。 立即。』 它發出最簡短的指示。 

沃高夫還是遲疑地望向小洛， 小洛用力地點頭， 而且他的口中在沒有發出任何聲音中說 : 『快！』 

那些地下室木門受不倒沃高夫的一拳， 整扇木門倒下。 身一個衡進去的小洛立即碰上了一個吊著的東西， 然後， 也就是當後方的也跟上時， 大家對眼前的景像都看得非常清楚 : 剛才態度冰硬的狐狸上吊， 在一眾面前自殺死了。  

才那麼的數十秒， 怎會發生這種事？ 小洛不明白， 無論如何都不明白， 小洛再看過去， 親手一握那個已沒反應的手， 是真肉的軟感和體溫準是沒錯。 

『這不易做了。』 尾隨的機械狐狸關上了槍的能源， 說『小洛， 我在這， 不在那裡。』
『桑瓦？』 
它張開了手， 等待小洛落入它的懷中， 並輕輕地點頭。 

※

屍首在送入醫院後發現頸椎已拆斷。 於是， 在下一秒， 它再被很快的推進手術室。 小洛還看來不少護士把一個個藍色冰箱送進去。 他記得媽媽卡絲曾說過， 那是器官移植用的保存盒。   而在一旁， 小洛相信是真正桑瓦在檢查自已身上的傷口， 還有底下的金屬。 

一接到死訊而趕過來的娜芙蒂大惑不懈。 她從雜誌影樓趕過來， 走起路時一拐一拐。  小洛立即扶著她， 同時感覺到那對不停震抖的雙腳。 
她在手術室門前操止了數秒， 在小洛的暗示之下， 視線終於找上了一旁的桑瓦。  娜芙蒂撥撥自己的毛髮， 稍定了神， 走上前問，  
『那， 即是你已死了， 還是沒有？』 
『我不能說。』 桑瓦冷淡地回道。 
娜芙蒂抓起桑瓦的手， 撥開受傷的毛， 直至找到底下金屬的銀光， 難以致信的抬起頭望向桑瓦， 
『你到底。。。天啊， 你到底做了什麼研究！』
『這不容易說。』
『你每次都是這樣解釋。』 娜芙蒂隨手粗魯地放下， 轉向小洛望了一兩眼， 又轉回來， 不過她沒發出一點聲音。 
小洛輕咳， 再微微地搖頭。 桑瓦一轉冰冷的態度說， 
『小洛的晚餐煮好了， 你也應餓了。 回去用膳先吧？ 我要想想下一步怎樣做。』
『不， 我還有得工作。』 娜芙蒂抬起頭， 很吃力地把自己的視線保持在面前， 似是半機械生物的狐狸面前， 『是的， 還要去處理一點事。 』
娜芙蒂離開的時候有點恍忽， 腳步也穩不住， 由沃高夫撐著才勉強步出醫院。  
在上車前， 沃高夫回頭望望小洛， 看著小洛輕輕地點頭， 沃高夫才放平了雙耳， 陪娜芙蒂登車， 送她回去。

小洛走回來時， 已看到不少獸沈默地向桑瓦遞上不同的簽署。 小洛看到這些都不似是著通的文件， 他認出由其中一份的角落方水印是 新大陸的國防部。 
『小洛， 你在咖啡廳等好， 好嗎？』 桑瓦那看似正常的眼殊滾向手上文件， 再迅速彈回小洛。 
小洛用力點頭。 
『我很快便來。』  桑瓦帶上了笑容說。 

今晚醫院的咖啡廳不熱鬧， 靜得小洛可以聽到自己的內心在說話。 案面上兩杯小野菊茶， 陣陣的幽香只令困惑更是困惑。  他還記得前數次見桑瓦才半年前左右的事， 那時他基本看不出什麼異樣，  直至今天。 他不知怎麼的相信面前的機械狐狸是真正的桑瓦， 難以致信地覺得那些可以被彷造的氣味和眼神。。。。實在太無稽了。 

『小洛？』 
桑瓦走上來， 自然地拉出椅坐上。 那隻右眼的位置如金被紗布蓋過， 其他的傷口被毛髮刻意地梳蓋。  
小洛抬起頭， 凝視了好幾秒， 說， 『我』
『我可以解釋。』 桑瓦立即插入， 未幾又遲疑了， 『只是有點點複雜。』
『不。 更複離的事我也面對過了。 』 小洛呷一口茶反問， 『身軀被切換了？』
面前的機械狐狸快跌下了下巴， 趕緊望望四週， 確定了 一切安好後立即問， 
『你是怎麼。。。怎麼可以這般快得出結論。』
『我今早已遇過同一樣的事了。』 
『你被切換了！』
『才不， 而是。。。唉， 也是不好說的。』  

桑瓦往後一靠， 望上沒趣的天花， 『今天到底發生了什麼事？』
『你是怎樣把身軀換掉？ 魔法？』 小洛問。 
『是腦記憶複製中過程出了錯。』 桑瓦重重地呼了一口氣， 『別打亂我， 我可是想了很久才想出怎樣對你說過明白， 然而你一猜就中了。  我不曉得為什麼。 原本是血肉身軀的我把自已一切的記憶， 知識， 邏輯等等抄入由這台機械。。。。是的， 也就是現在的我。  而這個 ‘我’其實也早左一年起完成， 是全自由的意志， 彷我的外表的機械獸， 他跟我生活了一整年。 學習了生活。 
然後就了這個複製測試， 不過就是在完成度已完成的時候， 忽然一切逆轉。 我的意識。。。或者你可以當作靈魂吧？  就是出現在這個金屬的身軀。 而那一個’我’， 我想你也留意到吧？ 並不是我， 而是它。  
我不曉得它在想什麼。 它破壞一切之後逃走了。 我一定要找回它， 沒料到。。我總不信自己會做出那種事。』 
小洛再呷一口茶， 放下杯子後靜了數十秒。 面前的機械獸屏息等候他的反應。 
『就是這樣？』 小洛問。
『什麼！ 你說， ‘就是這樣？’ 』 桑瓦瞪大雙眼。 
『在魔法中這叫 ‘靈魂逆轉’ 或‘倒對逆轉’。  在歐原大陸不是新鮮事。』 
『我才不信什麼魔法， 想必然是那個輕子腦的邏輯錯了，  並自把自為地改了線路。』 
 『它對我說過模擬自由意志。 是那個作怪嗎？』 
 『那確是自由意志， 只是名稱而己。 噢， 天啊， 因為多了 ‘模擬’ 這個名詞嗎？』 

桑瓦搖頭， 取起了花茶並 呷了一口。 然後發覺小洛的臉上盡是不可思議。 
『機械獸不是只要電力嗎？』 小洛驚呼。 
『豈會？』 桑瓦反反那還好的眼， 『只是因為我， 這個身軀是彷生物設計， 是用氧， 氫， 炭， 氮等平常原料作為主能源， 也就是一般的食物。』 
『即是有胃， 腸等？』 
『可以這樣想的。』 
看見小洛那對發亮的雙目， 桑瓦忍不住感覺到現在的自已似乎招上了一個不該招的目光。 
『那台軍用機械，』 桑瓦立即轉移話題， 『你是怎樣得到？』 
『唉，』 小洛露出倦意， 『庫多理的旅行禮物』
『原來如此。 』 桑瓦合上眼， 也伴著嘆氣。 『你見過它的真面目嗎？』
『有。 』  小洛回道， 『沙色毛， 帶一對紅眼的機械的狠。』
『那麼製造者還真是有本事， 可以把一切核子零件造那樣微小。』 
『等等， 你說核子？』
『是的。 』 桑瓦收緊了臉， 做了一個爆炸的動作。 
『這真是太不可思議了吧？』 小洛望望週邊， 再回來， 『我身旁有台核子機械狼， 面前有一位本世紀最好的機械工程學專家機械狐狸。。。怎麼我好像已被金屬機械包抄？』 
桑瓦壓扁了嘴， 『我會複製回一個我的生物體， 把現在腦中再抄過去。』 
『這種事好像是不合法的吧？』 希殊立即問。
『我的實驗令我原身軀發生了意外』 桑瓦壓緊了 ‘意外’ 一詞， 『作為一個重要的科學家， 是可以有些少特權。 』 
『不， 我的意思是你不怕巫師和大法師的』
 『這片土地是科學主導， 而不是你的舊大陸。 如果真的有了兩個我， 他們又能如何？』 
桑瓦留意到小洛擔心的皺眉， 頓了一頓， 『 總之， 我不會有事。 你可以安心。』 

『我想我們不會再見面吧？』希殊忽然說。
『什麼？』 桑瓦靠上身子， 『不， 小洛， 你怎會這樣想。 我在這。 你撥電話， 發短訊， 甚至你找位巫師發張魔法信也好， 只要你找我， 我必來。』
『我想你誤會了吧？』
『才不。 是那個很高大的軍用東西吧？ 他對你有很大的忠誠。 』 桑瓦握緊拳頭， 『 這是我探進去時試到的。』
 『你駭進去了？』
桑瓦沉默了半刻， 看見小洛臉無表情， 一對豹手閣在案面， 絕對不是好先兆。 『 是的， 你可以用這個名詞。 』
『噢。 天啊』
『因為它的這種思路很危險就是了。 』 桑瓦解釋， 『 如果你不喜歡某獸， 仔可以趙你解決他的說。』
『這太誇張了。 桑瓦， 你可放心， 我只是覺得你會在實驗室， 所以會有很長時間找不到你。 至於沃高夫， 他的確很安全就是了。 反而』 小洛忽然閉上嘴。 

『反而？』 桑瓦看著小洛的雙眼由自己身上移走到遠方的熱水機。 『該不會是我吧？』
小洛點點頭。 
『我不是那該廉價科幻小說入面的瘋狂科學家，你絕可安心！』 桑瓦坐直身子， 收緊聲音， 『既然如何， 我搬來跟你住， 如何？』 
『啥？』 小洛瞪大了眼， 『不， 不， 不行！ 』
『事實我是有點擔心自己會不會因為現在是機械， 思維也會機式極端化。』 桑瓦放輕了聲音， 『當剛才進家時看見你， 我發覺現在身上的電子思路似乎運行的更快而準確。 我的感覺系統開始了運行， 似乎是平時的 ‘心’。』
 『現在暫居的地方不方便你這樣做。』 小洛輕咳， 『或者是不容你這樣做。』
 『那就來我這邊吧？』 桑瓦簡單直接地說， 『就一起住在娜芙蒂的家吧？ 反正那裡也是我的地方。 還可以阻止她釣任何雄性生物回家。 簡直一舉兩得。』 
『我想應可以吧？  』 小洛說。 『給我一點時間想想， 可以嗎？』 
『我會等你。 在你的房間內一直在等你。』 

TBC 20/6/2016

----------


## kl122002

DGT 22 


立體投射機停在<奪寶神偷>中的一秒格， 那就是剛剛好小波特的笑容 : 一個天真， 無憂， 幾乎任可但只有小孩才可以做到的笑容。  因為養父是出身電影工作， 自然地自已也成了一份子， 要在更是知名影星。 不過那當時的笑容， 似乎一直都做不回。 

累 ，真的很累。 不只是因為這是小孩的身軀， 也不只是因為帶著這擁有強力魔力的身軀而令自已變累， 而是心中就是忽然有種不可言語的累。 波特合上眼， 大腦立即把一切的事以最快的速度重播。 到了一切變成無盡黑暗之際， 一個疑問跑出， 

『如果往後的日後永遠都是這個身軀， 怎麼辦？』

 他想起了由庫多理駕車把露芙送回家的一幕， 露芙親吻了 ‘那個自已’， 下車之後兩者說了很多甜蜜的說話。 雖然禮貌上露芙也親了自已的額頭， 但那種對比起來是絕對兩回事。 
如是這樣， 他所愛的會化為曾經所愛。  他也想起來了黑豹士提夫.保曼的說話， 現在的他成就另一次成長的機會， 再看這個世界。 如果是為了演出， 他現在可以再多十年， 三十年， 或者可以更長。 

『波特』 一把生硬得如機械的聲音再次呼喚， 『波特』

他張開眼， 不， 他感覺不到自已張開雙眼的動作。 自已是下了意識張開， 卻沒有， 而卻看見了默頓， 一身黑色不動的站在面前。  
『很抱歉， 在未問及你就把我所喜愛的庫多理換轉了身軀。』
『果然！』波特沒發出一點聲音， 只是在腦中大叫。 
『我所喜悅的庫多理應也一早知了， 而且也說過， 對吧？ 』
『的確。』波特平靜地回答
『事實切換身軀這種是很簡單的魔法， 黑魔法中只要小小技巧就行了， 不過我所喜悅的庫多理似乎沒有這樣做， 也對吧？』
 波特點頭。
『請別怪他， 』默頓說， 『這是我的主意。』
波特呆了一刻， 原本想著可以找個機會去發洩自已的不滿， 現在卻被默頓搶走了。 

默頓說， 『 在不少日子裡我已發覺庫多理已不再想糾纏在我之間。 他渴望獨立， 避用來自黑魔法， 也就是如此他沒有第一時間把你和他的身軀換回。  當你被安排與他合作出版新書時，  我已看上了你。 時機推轉下下有了這個機會， 借你黑魔法， 也順便玩了這個小遊戲。 請原諒我這不公平的小實驗。』
『我』
『啊， 的確這樣不是一點都不正確的事。 』默頓把波特說話打斷。 『小試驗中我看到你是有力量控行黑魔法， 而且以忽然得到而言還不錯。  也因此， 我想給於你擁有永生的身軀， 強大的黑魔法， 成為下一位全能的黑大法師。』

說罷， 波特看到四週盡是黑袍的法師， 站在前的前方， 還有一些怪物， 惡魔團， 甚至軍隊一樣半蹲跪的等候他的派遣。 
『你， 絕對有能力成為下一任黑大法師。 』默頓在波特耳邊說。 
『等等， 那麼庫多理呢？』波特急問。 
『他？ 』 默頓的聲音未顯得任何驚訝， 
『是』 
『如果庫多理要放棄一切， 甘心平凡的話』 默頓悄停了一會， 『確是， 明日起他就身上再沒有黑魔法的力量， 變成了凡民。  轉過來若然你接受， 明早你醒來時不會發覺有什麼不妥，  反而只會是多了更精進的黑魔法。』 

週邊的黑袍法師， 惡魔， 怪物， 還是保持姿勢。 這時還有一本小筆記簿由他胸前浮出， 落到默頓手上。 默頓翻了數頁， 手上出現了一支黑色的筆， 停在簿面。 
『這一切當真？』波特再確認。
『只要我一改， 你就是了。』 默頓說， 『如何？』
波特走近那些半跪的團組， 看看他們， 卻很怕某位會忽然對他攻擊， 令他遲疑一步。 這個動作似乎沒有影響。

他認出炎魔在惡魔團中， 尊敬地半跪著。 不知怎麼的， 當他走上去時， 其他旁邊的惡魔紛紛讓路， 直至來到炎魔的鋼甲前，  他真的感覺到那股熱力。 
『炎魔， 如果我真的當了黑大法師， 你認為如何？』 波特問，
『我會絕對向你效忠， 在所不措。 因為你是默頓所指定的承繼者， 波特先生。』 炎魔回道。 
『真的嗎？』
『確是如此。』 默頓簡短地回道。
過百種的感覺在身體不同的地方湧現， 這是多麼叫他意外， 興奮， 只是差一句說話， 他未來的一生會因而改變。
『等等， 如果接受了， 我會成為新一任黑大法師對吧？』
『正確』默頓在後方說， 還有可能是歐原大陸的主理大法師。 政權， 法力， 加上你的電影名聲共聚一身。』 
 『我知道， 那這一切到底是為了什麼意義？』 波特問。
默頓沈默。 
 『庫多理的身份是有一種意義。 歷史上書如是這樣說。』 波特說， 『可能我是演員吧？ 或者我未必說得很好。 只是我覺得每個生命都是一個角色， 各自去完成自己的演出。 庫多理是一位黑大法師， 無論他如何的想， 都不能變得平凡。  他可以盡力變得平凡， 但他依然是出身如此的不平凡，  這令他變回平凡的動作只是更令他更不平凡。  唯一變化是 在他和我兩者之間， 他的使命轉落到我身上。  』 
波特望向一旁的炎魔， 『好比炎魔是火， 不會做水性惡魔的事。 水和火是不同的， 如果要炎魔做水魔的事， 是不會辦好， 也許還會辦不到。  我不信自已可以做到庫多理做到的事務， 即使能力上變得可以卻也不一定做得好。 如是這樣我只怕影響了歐原大陸。 』 

『非常好的婉拒！ 』  默頓拍起手掌， 亮起生硬的臉。 

周圍的魔怪已消失， 回到如之前一樣的虛無。  說罷， 默頓把波特的小記事簿改寫了一點， 再放回波特的身體內。 
波特立即抬起頭， 想問， 卻被發覺自已說不出聲音。 

面前正在慢慢消失的默頓， 用輕柔的聲音說，  『我就把你的壽命加長了一點， 外貌也可持久一點。 我猜這都是你們演員最想要的。 當你再醒來時大部份還是會還原。 另外作為給你的賠禮， 是的， 雖然你明天起已不是一位黑法帥， 不過你的名字已加入了死徙的名列之中， 位置在庫多理直屬之下。』

『死徙！』 這時波特的喉部終於爆出了一點聲音， 『我是死徙！ 那個！ 』 
『睡吧，』 默頓依然保持平淡的聲音。 『明早由庫多理解說就對了。』

波特忽然覺得自已被不停拉後， 扭曲。。。。 一張開眼，  只見是在自已的房中， 床下方傳來庫多理小身軀發出的呼嚕聲。 一切好像不曾發生。   

剛才不是夢， 波特非常肯定。  

※

『我今天下午會去姨姨的家， 在這這些日子真是感謝你們的收留。』 
哥福聽後， 悶悶地發出 『嗯』一聲。 
『如果你有需要的話， 我們也歡迎你回來。』  波特說著， 並瞄瞄另一端輕鬆地吃著早餐的庫多理， 『 事實我還是想你留下。 』
『我還是在這裡， 不過是搬去下城區而已』 
波特輕輕地皺皺眉，  『 只有你才可以一眼看穿誰是他。』 
『 庫多理本身懶得半死， 只會搞出麻煩事給自己處理， 而且有點怪裡怪氣而已。  必要是你下狠手也無妨。』
波特點頭一笑， 給小洛一個擁抱。 
『一旦有意外就找我們吧？ 』 哥福上前說， 『我很喜歡你煮的菜色， 真的， 很有家的味道。 』

波特還想說些話。 不過哥福已親自帶小洛走上了山上的巴士站， 而且漸漸走得很遠。 
波特立即趕去廚房， 迅速而流暢地拉上門。 
『庫多理， 我有點說話想跟你說。』 
『怎麼？』 庫多理輕按一下， 面前的電視節目小投射畫面消失。 
『一， 我要跟你道歉。 我起初真的在疑惑是你切換身體， 然而默頓認了。 』 
庫多理微微一笑。
『二， 昨晚默頓把我。。。成為了你的死徙。 』
原本的微笑立即消失， 換成一對不可思異的雙眼和筆直的雙耳。 
『真的？』 庫多理似是剛夢醒般用力地抽了數口氣， 再用手搓頭數次， 『真的？』
『是真的。』
『哥福還未知吧？』 
『沒， 我不敢說。』 
庫多理一口氣喝掉面前的冷水， 玩弄著杯子， 『還記得我對你過炎魔的事嗎？』 
波特用力地點頭。

『這是默頓為了保障你， 防止你被惡魔引誘。 那些傢伙還是會看主子的臉色辦事。 反而這樣你還可以請其他黑袍法師來幫幫忙。』 庫多理輕輕的點頭說， 『 死徙啊， 這名字真是很久沒聽過了。』
『那些其他的死徙都已不在世間了， 對吧？』
『才不是。 只是改名換姓罷了。 』 庫多理不自然地搓著手說， 『 希望他們沒為意我在昨晚多了一個死徙吧？ 也許你們沒有為意到這些小事吧？ 』 

視頻電話響起， 按通之後冒出昨晚鼠大廚的臉。 還未及時讓庫多理說一聲早安， 對方而扯高了嗓子說， 
『庫多理！ 你居然收了一位死徙！ 』 
庫多理立即盯向波特。 波特顯出一臉 『我也不知道』。 
『可不是由我決定啊！』 庫多理輕輕地用手指指後邊， 移開身軀， 令後方的波特冒出。 
『早， 禾尼先生。』  菲耶看到之後，  一轉回昨晚溫文的聲線。 
『日安。 』 波特說， 『即是消息已被傳遍了。 』 
『確是如此。』 菲耶一聲重嘆之後， 原本溫文的聲線被取而代之，『而且已不只我一位知道了！ 正確的說， 任何一位法師都知了！』
『怎可能？』 庫多理急問。 『每年度的法師名單不是還未出嗎？』
『現在有網絡消息這回事！』  畫面中的菲耶似乎快要氣炸， 『那個在魔法殿打掃的大嬸發現了， 拍下照， 現在傳遍世界了！ 』 
『噢， 不！』 庫多理一頭摔到桌上。 
『也就是說， 哥福很快就會。。。。』 波特不自覺地咬著手指。 

『庫多理！ 你給我出來！』

哥福的咆哮由外面傳來， 震憾得幾乎把庫多理摔落桌面。 波特立即拉開門縫， 然後即刻合上。 
『歡迎回生， 庫多理大法師。 我想你沒可能再假死了？』 
 庫多理一拍案面， 切斷老鼠的挖苦 。


 『庫多理！』   哥福用力踢開門， 巨大 『碰』 一聲嚇得波特跳遠了數步。
銀狐一手抓起黑袍的小白狼， 扯起嗓子， 『誰讓你把我的兒子收到你的黑袍下？』
『是默頓的意思。』 
『我不管！ 』 哥福喝道， 『 你一定要把我的兒子除名！ 我可不想他沾上和你黑魔法的一點直接關係！』 
庫多理抱緊自已雙耳， 震抖的微微張開眼。
『回答我！』 哥福咆哮。 
『其實這又有什麼問題？』 庫多理反駁。 
『當然有了， 他的形象， 他的安全， 他的未來一切！』
『他的名字現在的的名列中， 換句話說也是直屬在默頓之下， 在魔法界中他已非常有地位而且安全！』   庫多理盯緊哥福， 吐出他的每一根字句。 
在對方還未反駁之前， 庫多理再說， 『而且。。。。我想是默頓故意的安排吧？ 波特不是在拍攝我的傳記嗎？ 那麼這就當是電影的宣傳吧！』  

『的確， 你的分析是可以進行。 』 哥福嘴嚼了空氣數次， 再說， 『 不過波特可不是一生都在演魔法師吧？ 』
『你們這片土地也有演員支持某一方的政黨， 發表政見， 這又有影響到他們的星途嗎？』 
『只是我可不認同這種事發生在我， 還有波特身上！』 
『現在不是要你的接受與否定， 而是面對。』 庫多理沈重地吸了一口氣， 『記者在外面嗎？ 如果你不懂怎樣說， 由我上。』 
『你不夠經驗。 我上。』  哥福再一手將小白狼扔回椅中。  
『笑話， 我可是曾面對了不知多少年記者，』 庫多理補上， 『而且』
『這裡是影城， 名聲更是重要， 沒誰會管你的生死。』  哥福把庫多理推向波特的旁邊， 再用力一指，  『 你倆好好給我想方法日後怎樣應對外面。』 

波特看著哥福步出去， 轉過身按下牆上的開關， 由小投射可見閘外全是記者， 各大傳媒皆在。  當小閘一開， 哥福少少一張手的動作就強而力的把一眾的步伐立即停下。 

『今天正午， 會在影城中有所交代。』 哥福留下了一句， 關上背後的小閘，  用急步衝開記者群， 即使記者再追問， 也毫不理會地登上天藍色的浮動跑車下山。 

小投射關上。 波特立即說， 『我們要出席這場記者會。』 。 
庫多理抓抓彼腦的毛， 『反正部電影早晚都會上映， 只是現在提早公告天下。 』
『只是現在。。。』 波特指指自己， 又指庫多理， 來來回回後一會， 『我們的關係？』
『你是我的死徙， 我是你的黑帥』 庫多理頓一頓， 『算了吧， 這古老的稱呼總是令我全身不自在。 似平時那樣好了。  』
『你是我的庫多。。。』波特忽然卡住了， 眉一皺 『不行， 怎麼說起來像愛情片的爛對白？』
『你想太多了！』 
『還是用黑帥吧？』 波特再問， 『那麼我應去巫師協會登記吧？』 
『你身上根本沒魔力， 跑去登記反令對方難做。』  庫多理說 ， 『別管那個協會會不會找上門， 我反而想知歐原大陸有什麼動作。 』 

TBC 1/8/2016

EOS

----------

